# FiiO's new Q1 portable DAC-amp:  Let's drink to "Happy Listening"!



## Joe Bloggs

Link to product overview:* http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44*
 Full specifications: *http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44/parameters*
 First review by twister6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-q1-portable-headphone-amp-dac/reviews/14011
  
 FAQ regarding smartphone support
 1. Does the Q1 support Android USB Audio?
 A. Yes, um, well, it supports Android USB Audio about as "well" as other portable USB DACs, which is to say much depends on the particular phone you're using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There is a "USB CHG" switch on the Q1 to enable / disable charging through the USB connection.  Disabling USB charging can enhance smartphone compatibility and also decrease battery drain on the phone.  Still, it's not a guaranteed thing.
  
 If your phone doesn't play music through the Q1 with stock Android apps, there's still a good chance that it will play using the excellent HibyMusic app, which pipes audio directly to the USB port regardless of whether the "smart" phone thinks a USB DAC is connected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bit-perfect output also supported!
  
 Please note that you will have to supply your own micro-micro USB OTG cable for the digital connection. (unlike e.g. the E18 which is supplied with one)
  
  
 2. Does the Q1 support Apple?
 A. A genuine Apple Camera Connection Kit (CCK) cable converts from a Lightning port to a standard USB port, complete with USB Audio.  You may connect the Q1 to the CCK via a standard USB cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 3. What "Lightning" port?
 A. What, you were talking about Macbooks / desktops?  The Q1 is plug and play with Apple computers, just like PCs


----------



## imackler

Looks fantastic!


----------



## nmatheis

Hey @FiiO, @Joe Bloggs - Will Q1 work as a DAC/Amp for Android and iOS devices?


----------



## Ab10

Now, there is No need  for Fiio E11K....anymore.....with DAC function and 30 hours of battery life it is marvelous offering. Thank God there is no Display.
  
 Eagerly waiting to read user review.


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> Hey @FiiO, @Joe Bloggs - Will Q1 work as a DAC/Amp for Android and iOS devices?


 
  
 Can't speak for iOS, but it rocks on my Note 4 with HibyMusic and UAPP apps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ab10 said:


> Now, there is No need  for Fiio E11K....anymore.....with DAC function and 30 hours of battery life it is marvelous offering. Thank God there is no Display.
> 
> Eagerly waiting to read user review.


 
  
 Yep, Q1 just made E11k/A3 kind of obsolete 
  
 Review is coming up in a day...


----------



## nmatheis

twister6: Looking forward to it, Alex. Should work with CCK, then.


----------



## wega03

twister6
U think I should get this and sell my e11k??


----------



## twister6

wega03 said:


> @twister6
> U think I should get this and sell my e11k??


 
  
 I'm not in a position to tell you which one to sell since you will have to decide it for yourself by comparing one to the other   E11k has a little more power, but otherwise they are on a similar level in terms of amplification section.  I would say E11k a touch warmer while Q1 a bit more neutral and with slightly better transparency.  Of course, you add DAC on top of that, and a few new accessories, and for the same price it's an easy decision to make 
  
 Unless you are driving some high impedance cans with 11k and you are on high gain at max volume, Q1 not going to have too much margin.  For example, I'm driving 470 ohm R70x and they sound great, but I'm on high gain at max volume.  So, I can imagine that 600 ohm cans won't have a chance.  Though FiiO has a recommended spec of 0-150 ohms, it can easily drive 300 ohm (driving VE ZEN earbuds with authority here!).  With 470 ohm load you barely have any margin, and closer to 600 ohm load better switch to a more powerful amp.  This is just for your reference.  Of course, we are talking about a small portable sub $70 dac/amp here, so I can't imagine people will be getting it to drive their high impedance Senns or Beyers.
  
 Oh, and as another teaser of new FiiO Q1 accessories (stacked with X3ii, which btw a great pair up to slightly refine X3ii sound), here are the new 1.5"  3.5mm to 3.5mm audio interconnect (much better in quality than JDS Labs one) and a small silicone friction pad:


----------



## wega03

twister6
And how you compare the q1 against e17k??


----------



## twister6

wega03 said:


> @twister6
> And how you compare the q1 against e17k??


 
  
 Can't comment on it, don't have one.  Q1 supposed to be a replacement of E07k.


----------



## Coldheart29

Another Fiio creation i'm interested in. Will surely buy one to pair up with my Nexus 5.
  
@twister6, looking forward for your review!


----------



## nmatheis

twister6: Ooh, a new, tiny IC, too :blink: 

Does the silicone pad have adhesive, btw?

Would I be correct in assuming bass boost is fairly substantial and focused on sub + mid bass given the other similarities to E11k?


----------



## Coldheart29

nmatheis said:


> @twister6: Ooh, a new, tiny IC, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, by looking at the diagram in the product specifications page, it would look like it is:


----------



## nmatheis

Coldheart29: Thx, man 

Yup, looks like it'll add some thump!

When in doubt, Google :rolleyes:


----------



## twister6

nmatheis said:


> @twister6: Ooh, a new, tiny IC, too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not sticky, but grippy.  2 are included with accessories.
  

  
 And yes, bass boost is similar with sub/mid bass focused boost, well controlled unlike some low-shelving boost.  These small portable amps (E11k, Q1 w/dac, etc) with a bass boost are Godsend when used with analytical bright headphones where it can smooth out upper mids/treble and adds some body to lower mids.  Internal battery is another huge plus, something that prevents me from using Aegis due to a high drain rate.  Here, used as usb/dac with my smartphone you can get up to 15hrs of playback time.  Using as standalone amp, in either low or high gain, it's over 30hrs.


----------



## twister6

coldheart29 said:


> nmatheis said:
> 
> 
> > @twister6: Ooh, a new, tiny IC, too
> ...


 
  
 Too funny, I just replied that to my ears the boost doesn't sound like low-shelving filter, which is what this graph represents.  I only tested bass boost with EL-8C and DN2kJ, don't need it with any of my other headphones, and to my ears bass boost is more focused with not as much of "infinite" sub-bass boost 
  
 Btw, in my previous post, I meant to say that bass boost adds body to a sound, while the neutral-warmish signature of the amp is what makes a sound smoother.


----------



## twister6

Here you go, Q1 review is up: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-q1-portable-headphone-amp-dac/reviews/14011


----------



## Coldheart29

Thanks twister6!

Hmm, i wonder if we'll get the chance to buy that tiny interconnect as a separate product, like the other fiio interconnects, or if it is an accessory only boundled with the Q1

Also, no OTG cable, uh? Looks like it's about time for fiio to release some quality OTG cable in the likes of the L16 and L17!


----------



## Hyer

Hopefully someone can test it out with iPhone lighting->CCK cable


----------



## twister6

coldheart29 said:


> Thanks @twister6!
> 
> Hmm, i wonder if we'll get the chance to buy that tiny interconnect as a separate product, like the other fiio interconnects, or if it is an accessory only boundled with the Q1
> 
> Also, no OTG cable, uh? Looks like it's about time for fiio to release some quality OTG cable in the likes of the L16 and L17!


 
  
 Agree, they should sell these interconnect cables as accessories, like in a pack of 5 
  
 OTG cable is not included because this functionality is not officially supported with native android apps and you will need HibyMusic or Onky or UAPP apps to support it.  The cable I used in my review is under $6 on eBay, search for micro-usb to micro-usb OTG cable


----------



## Coldheart29

twister6 said:


> Agree, they should sell these interconnect cables as accessories, like in a pack of 5
> 
> OTG cable is not included because this functionality is not officially supported with native android apps and you will need HibyMusic or Onky or UAPP apps to support it.  The cable I used in my review is under $6 on eBay, search for micro-usb to micro-usb OTG cable


 
  
 Yeah, i know. I was mostly hinting at @FiiO about the OTG cable, that would be a neat add to their interconnects line up.


----------



## almarti

How does it compare to Audioquest DragonFly v1.2?
No I have a chunky cable interconnect to supply external power bank to DragonFly and be connected through CCK to iPod Touch 5G.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## twister6

almarti said:


> How does it compare to Audioquest DragonFly v1.2?
> No I have a chunky cable interconnect to supply external power bank to DragonFly and be connected through CCK to iPod Touch 5G.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


 
  
 Not sure why you need to use otg hub with an external power bank for DF1.2, maybe it's a limitation of iPod Touch not being able to provide enough power?  I use it directly with OTG adapter connected to my Note 4, but native apps don't support DF, the same way how it is with Q1 so I have to use either UAPP, or Hiby, or Onkyo apps.
  

  
 Regarding sound quality comparison, DF1.2 is warmer and smoother while Q1 is more transparent and detailed.  Q1 also has more power 190 mW vs 125 mW (DF), and you get a gain switch, bass boost, and built in battery.  In comparison DF is smaller, but it also more expensive.


----------



## TRapz

Does anyone know when this will be up for sale, preferably on Amazon?


----------



## Coldheart29

If i'm not mistaken, it should be on sale starting from late november/early december.


----------



## TRapz

coldheart29 said:


> If i'm not mistaken, it should be on sale starting from late november/early december.


 
 Can I ask where you got this information? I was really hoping to get it sooner; I need an amp by the end of the month, so I'll get the E11k if it's not out by then.


----------



## Coldheart29

trapz said:


> Can I ask where you got this information? I was really hoping to get it sooner; I need an amp by the end of the month, so I'll get the E11k if it's not out by then.


 
 Uhm, just disregard my previous post, it was actually the M3 due to release in december. Can't find any info about Q1's release date


----------



## twister6

trapz said:


> Does anyone know when this will be up for sale, preferably on Amazon?


 
  
 Wait a few more weeks and keep checking the link 
  
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0157DKAU4


----------



## cleg

I've got mine. It's really solidly built device for this price range. It both looks good and feels good in hand


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

trapz said:


> Does anyone know when this will be up for sale, preferably on Amazon?


 
 Hi, TRapz.
  
 We already arranged to send the Q1 to some authorized agents(http://www.fiio.net/en/stores), and you may try to contact the locall seller.
 Thnaks for your support to FiiO.


----------



## JamesFiiO

trapz said:


> Does anyone know when this will be up for sale, preferably on Amazon?


 
  
 already launch amazon.co.uk so I believe it will launch amazon.com in days.


----------



## twister6

jamesfiio said:


> trapz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know when this will be up for sale, preferably on Amazon?
> ...


 
  
 Already listed on Amazon.com, though as "currently unavailable": http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0157DKAU4,  and tekFX (official US distributor of FiiO) informed me that it's a matter of a few weeks before it will go on sale.  They are waiting to receive a stock.


----------



## classicalguy

Ordered on Amazon us. Says it shipped. We'll see....


----------



## TRapz

To whomever has the Q1 and an X1, how do they pair (through LO obviously)? Does the X1 gain anything? I've heard the E11k brings it close to the level of the X3ii, and I'd love to get the Q1 if it comes close to this.


----------



## twister6

trapz said:


> To whomever has the Q1 and an X1, how do they pair (through LO obviously)? Does the X1 gain anything? I've heard the E11k brings it close to the level of the X3ii, and I'd love to get the Q1 if it comes close to this.


 
  
 Using X1 as a source to drive my "burn in" station for IEMs/CIEMs, so can't interrupt it now.  Will check it sometime tomorrow, but a stack of X1/Q1 should definitely bring it closer to X3ii performance.  DAC is important, but the amp section is the final word in a sound signature


----------



## TRapz

twister6 said:


> Using X1 as a source to drive my "burn in" station for IEMs/CIEMs, so can't interrupt it now.  Will check it sometime tomorrow, but a stack of X1/Q1 should definitely bring it closer to X3ii performance.  DAC is important, but the amp section is the final word in a sound signature


 
 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That is a stunning looking amp./dac


----------



## Mint007

Will the Q1 work with Grado SE80s,they seen fine on my X1?


----------



## ronnel0918

I hope someone can compare this with FiiO E10K.


----------



## TRapz

Hoping to order one of these today. I'll be using it with a FiiO X1, ATLP60, and my laptop, on my Grado SR80i and Shure SE215. I'll be sure to give some impressions once I get it.


----------



## Army-Firedawg

That's a stunning looking amp/dac.


----------



## twister6

ronnel0918 said:


> I hope someone can compare this with FiiO E10K.


 
  
 E10k is a one trick pony for desktop/laptop usb dac functionality, and it does it quite well with its big front easy to access volume pot.  Q1 is more like a jack of all trades, slim and portable and can be run standalone without depending on a source power.  E10k signature is warmer, smoother, and a bit less transparent.  Aside from a sound sig difference (10k pairs up better with neutral or brighter headphones), if you want more flexibility - Q1 is the way to go, but for a desktop use only with easier access to a volume adjustment - E10k.


----------



## TRapz

twister6 said:


> E10k is a one trick pony for desktop/laptop usb dac functionality, and it does it quite well with its big front easy to access volume pot.  Q1 is more like a jack of all trades, slim and portable and can be run standalone without depending on a source power.  E10k signature is warmer, smoother, and a bit less transparent.  Aside from a sound sig difference (10k pairs up better with neutral or brighter headphones), if you want more flexibility - Q1 is the way to go, but for a desktop use only with easier access to a volume adjustment - E10k.


 
 A big problem for me was that the E10k had no line in. I needed the line in, which is why I'm going for the newer Q1, and the portability is a plus. I cant say anything about the sound of either yet, but I think the ports and functionalities are important to be aware of.


----------



## cleg

My initial impressions

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI2wrDvi8jQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm interested in paring this with the X1, how does it sound together?


----------



## FiJAAS

Is the amp section in the Q1 better then the amp in JDS Labs cMoyBB V2.03?


----------



## classicalguy

I'm an idiot. By mistake I used a charge-only cable.  With a proper cable windows recognized it immediately.
  
 I'm really impressed with the sound quality.  So far its dead-black quiet with the headphones I've tried, plenty of detail and very natural sounding, both through line in and as a USB amp.  I have not tried high impedance cans yet, but will try my senn hd580s, which are 300ohm, soon.
  
 I don't like bass boost which blurs the bass a bit - at least on acoustic instruments.
  
 I suspect the 9v Cmoy will be more powerful with high impedance headphones.  I don't have one to compare sound quality of amp but I would think they are both quite good and differences will depend on personal preferences.
  
 Beautifully made small package.  Feels like it's all metal. It has a lot of functionality for the price.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

fijaas said:


> I'm interested in paring this with the X1, how does it sound together?




I think they sound lovely together--even if I do say so myself


----------



## hakushondaimao

Saw some questions earlier but no answers about iPhone and CCK. Can confirm they work. Just listened to 5S via Q1 and T20. Phone volume on max, Q1 on low gain at 4 on the volume pot. Switched to K7XX, shifted Q1 into high gain and volume to 6, and it sounds great. Throw on the bass boost and the K7XX sounds good and beefy. Impressive for such a little piece of kit.


----------



## nmatheis

hakushondaimao said:


> Saw some questions earlier but no answers about iPhone and CCK. Can confirm they work. Just listened to 5S via Q1 and T20. Phone volume on max, Q1 on low gain at 4 on the volume pot. Switched to K7XX, shifted Q1 into high gain and volume to 6, and it sounds great. Throw on the bass boost and the K7XX sounds good and beefy. Impressive for such a little piece of kit.




BAM!!! I just knew it'd work. Awesome Easter Egg


----------



## hakushondaimao

With X3ii and the new, short interconnect. Perfect fit.



And with new EX1.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

hakushondaimao said:


> Saw some questions earlier but no answers about iPhone and CCK. Can confirm they work. Just listened to 5S via Q1 and T20. Phone volume on max, Q1 on low gain at 4 on the volume pot. Switched to K7XX, shifted Q1 into high gain and volume to 6, and it sounds great. Throw on the bass boost and the K7XX sounds good and beefy. Impressive for such a little piece of kit.


 
 Hi, thanks for your test. Yes, the Q1 can work as a DAC for the iPhone5S or iPhone 6(ios8.1) through the lightning to USB camera adapter. Pls be noted that, it is suggested to set the *CHG* switch on the Q1 to *OFF* when the Q1 work with the iPhone. That is to say, it will be better to not let the iPhone charge the Q1.


----------



## hakushondaimao

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, thanks for your test. Yes, the Q1 can work as a DAC for the iPhone5S or iPhone 6(ios8.1) through the lightning to USB camera adapter. Pls be noted that, it is suggested to set the *CHG* switch on the Q1 to *OFF* when the Q1 work with the iPhone. That is to say, it will be better to not let the iPhone charge the Q1.




Great tip. Thanks!


----------



## twister6

hakushondaimao said:


> Saw some questions earlier but no answers about iPhone and CCK. Can confirm they work. Just listened to 5S via Q1 and T20. Phone volume on max, Q1 on low gain at 4 on the volume pot. Switched to K7XX, shifted Q1 into high gain and volume to 6, and it sounds great. Throw on the bass boost and the K7XX sounds good and beefy. Impressive for such a little piece of kit.




Eric, did you have to use a specific app to play audio or does it works by default? I'm not familiar with iOS, but with android you need specific apps with usb drivers. 

Also, great to see 3.5mm IC can stretch that far, I had mine on the same side to get some strain relief. You can damage the wire by stretching it diagonally like that


----------



## JamesFiiO

we will release a lightning digital audio out cable in the coming soon so it can be used to connect iphone to any USB DAC in the future.


----------



## JamesFiiO

hakushondaimao said:


> With X3ii and the new, short interconnect. Perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> And with new EX1.


 
  
 we have a bundle kits for X1/X3/X5, why don't you used the bundle kit to make it looks even better ?


----------



## Podster

joe bloggs said:


> I think they sound lovely together--even if I do say so myself


 

 LOL Joe, and the X3, X3ii, X5, X5ii, M3.........................................................................no doubt the X7???


----------



## hakushondaimao

twister6 said:


> Eric, did you have to use a specific app to play audio or does it works by default? I'm not familiar with iOS, but with android you need specific apps with usb drivers.
> 
> Also, great to see 3.5mm IC can stretch that far, I had mine on the same side to get some strain relief. You can damage the wire by stretching it diagonally like that


 
  
 No apps required. Worked straight outta iTunes.
  
 Cable wasn't stretched in this set-up, but X3ii and Q1 aren't quite aligned perfectly. If the cable was 1mm longer the fit would be prefect. will probably revert to bendy set-up like you in future.
  


jamesfiio said:


> we will release a lightning digital audio out cable in the coming soon so it can be used to connect iphone to any USB DAC in the future.


 
  
 That will make me happier than you can imagine, James. I despise the clunky CCK workaround (and I'm sure I'm not the only one), so a direct connect will I'm sure be immensely popular.
  


jamesfiio said:


> we have a bundle kits for X1/X3/X5, why don't you used the bundle kit to make it looks even better ?


 
  
 I actually have the X3 stacking kit. Will drag it out for my next round of pics.


----------



## nmatheis

jamesfiio said:


> we will release a lightning digital audio out cable in the coming soon so it can be used to connect iphone to any USB DAC in the future.




Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## classicalguy

I tried my 300ohm Sennheiser hd580s, and the amp was plenty powerful to drive them.  Played some deep double bass and it was presented nice and clear with plenty of weight but taught.  I'm quite impressed with the little guy.


----------



## pwoznic

Hmm.. I just heard about this Q1. How does it compare to the E11 besides better battery life? I listen through Klipsch X10s (noise isolation is a must).


----------



## keoki

I just got a Fiio X3 2nd gen to pair with my new HD-700 (I'm a noob to this hi end audio listening). I was looking into a portable amp to pair with the X3 and was looking into the E12A/E17K then came across this Q1. Will this Q1 be a good option for my HD 700?


----------



## Coldheart29

Hmm, guess you'd need at least a e12 (and not the e12a, this one is made for IEMs, that are much easier to drive than the hd700) to drive those hd700 properly. The Q1 is less powerfull than the x3, so you'd get even less performance than using the DAP alone.


----------



## keoki

Thanks!


----------



## Coldheart29

You're welcome!
  
 BTW, i'm also new in this hobby, so it'd be better to wait also for someone with more experience to answer


----------



## keoki

fair enough, now you got me looking at the E12 and E17....


----------



## tekwrx

How does this compare to the E18? I just got the E18 today to pair with my Xperia Z3 and it works good, but now I'm thinking I should return the E18 to get this and save almost $100. Wish I'd seen this thread sooner. I don't think I'll use the powerbank feature of the E18 that much, what else would I be missing? I don't have very demanding headphones right now (MDR-1A & XBA-A2), but want to upgrade to MDR-Z7 when the budget allows.


----------



## hakushondaimao

keoki said:


> I just got a Fiio X3 2nd gen to pair with my new HD-700 (I'm a noob to this hi end audio listening). I was looking into a portable amp to pair with the X3 and was looking into the E12A/E17K then came across this Q1. Will this Q1 be a good option for my HD 700?


 

 HD700 impedance is 150 ohms. They're easier to drive than the 300 ohm HD 650. I've used the E12A to drive the HD650s and it has more than enough power for that. Just because it's made for IEMs doesn't mean it can't power some pretty power-hungry over-ears.
  
 Don't have the HD650s any more, but just tried the Q1 in combination with X3ii vs. X3ii by itself using the 470 ohm R70x, and the Q1 combo sounded better than the X3ii alone. I'm guessing the Q1 should be able to handle the HD700, but also that the E12A will drive them more to their potential.


----------



## twister6

hakushondaimao said:


> keoki said:
> 
> 
> > I just got a Fiio X3 2nd gen to pair with my new HD-700 (I'm a noob to this hi end audio listening). I was looking into a portable amp to pair with the X3 and was looking into the E12A/E17K then came across this Q1. Will this Q1 be a good option for my HD 700?
> ...


 
  
 That was exactly my impression as well when trying R70x (470 ohm) with Q1.  Also, drove VE ZEN (320 ohm) with authority!


----------



## olekrst

Can somebody tell me where this "the Q1 is made for IEM" statement comes from? I do not see it mentioned on the product pages at all. Looking at the power output it's plenty powerful to drive fullsize cans up to 150 ohms (which is the suggested max impedance from the Q1 spec sheet)


----------



## nmatheis

olekrst said:


> Can somebody tell me where this "the Q1 is made for IEM" statement comes from? I do not see it mentioned on the product pages at all. Looking at the power output it's plenty powerful to drive fullsize cans up to 150 ohms (which is the suggested max impedance from the Q1 spec sheet)


 
  
 It looks like it came from @Coldheart29 who admitted that they were new to the hobby and indicated that someone more experienced should weigh in. It looks like @hakushondaimao and @twister6 think it's good for both IEM and harder to drive HP, so Q1 looks like a pretty good all-around entry-level DAC/Amp!


----------



## hakushondaimao

olekrst said:


> Can somebody tell me where this "the Q1 is made for IEM" statement comes from? I do not see it mentioned on the product pages at all. Looking at the power output it's plenty powerful to drive fullsize cans up to 150 ohms (which is the suggested max impedance from the Q1 spec sheet)


 

 I think the "made for IEM" thing is related to the E12A, not Q1. And by "made for IEM," it means the E12A is "made for both IEMs and for over-ear headphones" as opposed to "too powerful for sensitive IEMs."


----------



## hakushondaimao

nmatheis said:


> It looks like it came from @Coldheart29 who admitted that they were new to the hobby and indicated that someone more experienced should weigh in. It looks like @hakushondaimao and @twister6 think it's good for both IEM and harder to drive HP, so Q1 looks like a pretty good all-around entry-level DAC/Amp!


 

 Parallel posting anyone?


----------



## nmatheis

hakushondaimao said:


> olekrst said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody tell me where this "the Q1 is made for IEM" statement comes from? I do not see it mentioned on the product pages at all. Looking at the power output it's plenty powerful to drive fullsize cans up to 150 ohms (which is the suggested max impedance from the Q1 spec sheet)
> ...


 
  
 Oh yeah, he was talking about the E12A, wasn't he...
  
 I've got E12A and don't get the it's just for IEM mindset. I use it as an all-around amp for anything that's relatively easy to drive.
  
 Sounds like Q1 is good for IEM and higher impedance HP though - right? How high can you crank the volume pot on Q1 with something like the MA750 or T20 @hakushondaimao?


----------



## hakushondaimao

nmatheis said:


> Oh yeah, he was talking about the E12A, wasn't he...
> 
> I've got E12A and don't get the it's just for IEM mindset. I use it as an all-around amp for anything that's relatively easy to drive.
> 
> Sounds like Q1 is good for IEM and higher impedance HP though - right? How high can you crank the volume pot on Q1 with something like the MA750 or T20 @hakushondaimao?


 
  
 X3ii > LO > Q1 on low gain, can crank (?) volume to around 3.5/9 with EX1 and 4/9 with VE Duke.


----------



## Coldheart29

Yeah, i was talking about the e12a, and i meant to say that it is optimised for use with IEMs (and other easier to drive headphones), not that it's only meant to be used with IEMs. Just a little miscommunication. My bad 



/RANT MODE ON

Gaaah, still can't find the Q1 here in Italy!

/RANT MODE OFF


----------



## hiddendh

Can anyone write detailed review or comparison with other dac's about sound signature ?


----------



## Podster

hakushondaimao said:


> X3ii > LO > Q1 on low gain, can crank (?) volume to around 3.5/9 with EX1 and 4/9 with VE Duke.


 
 HeHeHe, I'm so excited unfortunately I won't have a Q1 at the same time I have the EX1 so I'll have to use my inferior JDS CMOY BB V2.03
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To have John specifically build this amp just for my AKG702's for $65 still blows my mind and I even shipped him my Newman's can. This amp has been dead quite from day one no matter what I'm driving, I will for sure be checking one out soon to see if FiJaas is correct about the amp section of the Q1 besting the CMOY


----------



## olekrst

coldheart29 said:


> Yeah, i was talking about the e12a, and i meant to say that it is optimised for use with IEMs (and other easier to drive headphones), not that it's only meant to be used with IEMs. Just a little miscommunication. My bad




No worries, now i understand  got a Q1 incoming for use with my PS500e and MSR7 (I'll try my HD650 and HD535 as well) when I'm doing chores around the house. Looking forward to it.

Edit: typo


----------



## classicalguy

The Sennheiser HD580, 600 and 650 all have the same 300 ohm impedance, and I think the amp in the q1 did a great job driving my 580s. I have no idea where the statement that the amp is only for iems came from, but it's wrong. The amp has a gain switch for hi and low impedance headphones.
  
 I was going to buy a cmoy, but this is much more flexible with a dac, and line out, and built in rechargeable battery. I suspect its quite competitive as a stand alone amp with all but the most demanding cans.


----------



## mks100

Simple question.  I have a X3 2nd Generation and an E11K currently.  Is the Q1 an upgrade over the E11K aside from the ergonomics/symmetry with the X3 2nd Generation?  I do not need the DAC nor the charging capabilities.  I use my DAP/AMP primarily with my Dunu DN-1000s and Grado SR80es.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Dear mks100,

I believe the E11K (now named A3) and Q1 are about equivalent in the amp section, both in power and quality.

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## tekwrx

I don't remember if I saw, but does this have the ability to act as a powerbank like the E18 does?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

No it doesn't. That 3-way design was a bit too finicky and flicking it to CHG OUT by mistake could damage some connected equipment.


----------



## naganaga

Hello, Joe, when will the q1 be available in India? I am keen to get one. 
Big fan of the x1 and e11k pairing with various headphones and iems.


----------



## JamesFiiO

naganaga said:


> Hello, Joe, when will the q1 be available in India? I am keen to get one.
> Big fan of the x1 and e11k pairing with various headphones and iems.


 
  
 We have shipped some to our agents in India today so you can expect it available soon.


----------



## naganaga

jamesfiio said:


> We have shipped some to our agents in India today so you can expect it available soon.




This is great news, thanks, Joe!


----------



## Coldheart29

One thing that's not really clear for me: if i use the Q1 as a DAC with my PC, and set the "charge" switch on, once the battery is completely recharged, will the Q1 bypass battery and run off USB power (like the x3ii does), or will it keep running off battery power?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Hey Coldheart,

The smart battery management features are standard across the FiiO range. So feel free to keep your Q1 plugged in to your PC all the time


----------



## Coldheart29

joe bloggs said:


> Hey Coldheart,
> 
> The smart battery management features are standard across the FiiO range. So feel free to keep your Q1 plugged in to your PC all the time


 
 Thought so, although i wasn't really sure. Great news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AzureSerenity

I've just received my Q1 from amazon today, I'd say I'm pretty impressed. Played some 24/96 classical music, as well as albums of Aoi Eir and μ's. That is connected w/ my computer. As an amp also worked good, adding dynamic range to my iPod 5gen (imod), but I'd say it's not that impressing when used amp only. Build was good, although I'd prefer a flat footprint, like E12 or E12A (the flask shape made stacking kind of hard, but the silicon pad was a plus). Have tried with K550 and FXT200LTD by now, looking forward to hook it up with HD600 to see what comes out.
  
 I think I may write a detailed review if I have available time. By now, I can say that the background noise is well controlled for a device this size. when set at LO gain, the 12Ω  105dB/mW FXT200LTD make no noise. At high gain, there's noticeable hissing with the 12Ω IEM, but none was present when I plug the 32Ω K550 in.
  
 I am a nonbeliever for any kind of eq and bass boost, so i'm not using that. But I'd say it will appeal to some people, and on the Q1 the boost seem to be more moderate, probably making  it more acceptable.(still not to me for now )
  
 BTW I think it is better than the D-zero MK2 which I just returned for strong hissing when set at high gain and insufficient power to drive my 550.
  
 Oh the signs on all of the switches are WAY too hard to see. Wonder what the designer was thinking.


----------



## holden4th

Just ordered this from "Addicted to Audio" for AUS$99 which includes p&h. I did this after I read James from Fiio's post about an upcoming LOD for iPad/iPhone from Fiio.
  
 I want to see how well the Q1 drives my Senn HD580s. I know that it won't be a problem for my Flare R2As but I'm finding that these do respond very positively to amplification.
  
 My laptop at work has the Nuforce uDAC2 attached and a comparison with that might also be interesting.
  
 I'm a happy owner of a E7/E9 combo connected to my PC at home and while I could travel with the E7 I'd rather leave it where it is. Hopefully the Q1 will solve this problem.


----------



## inspiredtolive

How much would a Beyerdynamic DT1350 benefit from the Q1?


----------



## olekrst

If you have a desktop amp you should already be able to test if the 1350 is driven at its full potential by your current source device. I don't own the Q1(yet - inbound) or the 1350 so I cannot comment on that exact combination.


----------



## Skepsis

Please help to understand: in MAX specs brings the MAX97220 
 "18-Bit SNR Performance, 112dB"
  
http://datasheets.maximintegrated.com/en/ds/MAX97220A-MAX97220E.pdf
  
 Doesn't this deteriorate playback of highres 96/24bit files through the PCM5102, making 24 bit  useless while pressing it through the 18bit resolution capacity limit of the Amp section?

 Second question: *HighRes Streaming in Android - is it definitely NOT possible or just not officially supported and why?*

 I am using my Nexus7 (2013, second gen.)  to stream ClassicsOnline HD - which lets stream 96/24 bit HighRes music (classical only) - it even brings a markedly better playback SoundQuality with normal FLAC files, then Tidal ! (Probably through better converting to and outputting directly in a 48/24 format which is the native fomat of to the built-in DAC, but I am using also HRT dSP supporting 96/24, which brings some more SQ improvement but not as good as my old desktop DAC EMU0404 USB and has many issues like  digital noises and sucking rapidly power from the tablet.)


----------



## classicalguy

A couple of questions:
  
 Using with usb windows foobar wasapi, windows volume still works. Should it be set to maximum? Is is better to use asio4all to bypass windows volume?
  
 I can't seem to find a micro usb to micro usb otg cable. Are these available somewhere?


----------



## tekwrx

Amazon and eBay have micro-micro OTG cables. The one I got from Amazon works fine, but it has straight connectors so I ordered another from eBay with angled plugs.


----------



## twister6

classicalguy said:


> A couple of questions:
> 
> Using with usb windows foobar wasapi, windows volume still works. Should it be set to maximum? Is is better to use asio4all to bypass windows volume?
> 
> I can't seem to find a micro usb to micro usb otg cable. Are these available somewhere?


 
  
 I already posted the link before.  This is the cable you need: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346 with right angled micro-usb connectors, short and durable.


----------



## inspiredtolive

I actually dont have an amp or a dt1350 either lol. Im just waiting for my next paycheck for the dt1350


----------



## White Lotus

WOAH.
  
 I only just found out about this product.
  
  
 How on earth is it so CHEAP? 
  
 It seems like a great unit in such a cheap package..
  
 What gives?
  
 Low impedance, huge battery life.. What's not to love?


----------



## Podster

holden4th said:


> Just ordered this from "Addicted to Audio" for AUS$99 which includes p&h. I did this after I read James from Fiio's post about an upcoming LOD for iPad/iPhone from Fiio.
> 
> I want to see how well the Q1 drives my Senn HD580s. I know that it won't be a problem for my Flare R2As but I'm finding that these do respond very positively to amplification.
> 
> ...


 

 At that price I'm sure going to have to have one den4th
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now as for their Denon DAC/AMP for iPhone/iPod I'm going to have to pass @ $699!!! Denon needs to stick to big box gears like VW needs to learn how to cover their tracks better


----------



## hakushondaimao

Am pretty much loving this little baby with my iPhone and MacBook. Greatly improves SQ on both.


----------



## holden4th

Another review - my second on Headfi though this is initial thoughts only.
  
 My background - amateur musician (piano, guitars, flute) who wants to hear music as naturally as possible. I'm 63 years old and listen to a wide variety of music. The acquisition of a pair of IE80s got me back into today's music scene as they made the music sound so good. I'm a Deadmau5 fan but am happy to audition all the new music that Spotify bring out every week. On top of that I am classical trained (piano and flute) and adore most of the classical genres.
  
 I got the Q1 because I thought that the Flare R2As I've recently acquired might need a bit of driving and this has been confirmed - more on that later. I have the E7 on top of an E9 and didn't really want to separate them so the Q1 purchase was a bit of a chancer.
  
 I picked up the Q1 on my way to work this morning and put in place of my Nuforce uDAC2 which connects to my work tablet and powers a pair of Shure SRH840 closed cans. These are excellent cans and benefit from the uDAC. My listening was brief but the word that came into my head was 'smooth', maybe 'liquid' or 'laid back' might be appropriate. Didn't need the GAIN switch
  
 Here at home I was wanting to see how the Fiio drove my HD580s and then my Flares. I tested the 580s from my iPad Air. The first thing I had to do was engage the GAIN switch. The Q1 added body and air that I hadn't heard from these cans before - I've always listened to them straight from the HO. (They also revealed that the Sennheiser 'veil' might not necessarily be a myth.) A GAIN setting between 3 and 4 on the Fiio was all I needed as I had the iPad volume maxed out.
  
 I've just spent the last 3 hours using my Flares. First I connected them to a Sansa View with the Q1. I immediately noticed that I needed the GAIN switch to get a decent performance from the Flares. I used a couple of 320kbps track from a Deadmau5 album as my test tracks. Good listening but something seemed to be missing.
  
 I then connected up my iPhone6 and wow!! Apple, you have done a great job sonically with this phone. I once again used the Deadmau5 tracks and then went onto Spotify premium. I don't need my Sansa any more as the iPhone blows it out of the water.
  
 Initial impressions are that Fiio have gone for a smooth and clear sound. There is plenty of air around instruments and soundstage is impressive. Bass is powerful and deep and has plenty of slam. Most importantly, PRaT is there!
  
 For $AUS99 I am delighted with this purchase.
  
 More later when I team the Q1 up with my IE80s and those hard to drive HD280s. I'll also talk about the excellent and well thought out accessories. Love that silicone pad.


----------



## White Lotus

hakushondaimao said:


> Am pretty much loving this little baby with my iPhone and MacBook. Greatly improves SQ on both.


 
  
 Ripper photo!


----------



## CanadianGuy

How does this compare to FiiO e18? I don't know which one to purchase, my budget is 150 bucks.
  
 My headphones are DT 770 pro 80 ohm not sure if Q1 is "enough". Currently I have no dac/amp and I use my headphones mainly over a PC.


----------



## Vividcard

Well now I'm excited! I was just about to pull the cord on a new amp, was looking at an e11, Now I think ill just go with this bad boy to stack my X1. Do the dimensions allow a direct stack with the x1 or is one bigger than the other?


----------



## Coldheart29

The x1 are pretty much the same dimensions, just the Q1 is 1 millimeter slimmer and narrower.


----------



## Vividcard

coldheart29 said:


> The x1 are pretty much the same dimensions, just the Q1 is 1 millimeter slimmer and narrower.


 
 I'm OCD, but I don't think a millimeter will be too big a deal. Just didn't want it to look like I had the x1 sitting on a giant plate


----------



## hakushondaimao

vividcard said:


> Well now I'm excited! I was just about to pull the cord on a new amp, was looking at an e11, Now I think ill just go with this bad boy to stack my X1. Do the dimensions allow a direct stack with the x1 or is one bigger than the other?


 
  
 Stacks great with the X3ii, so the X1 will be a great match.


----------



## DaniXFI

canadianguy said:


> How does this compare to FiiO e18? I don't know which one to purchase, my budget is 150 bucks.
> 
> My headphones are DT 770 pro 80 ohm not sure if Q1 is "enough". Currently I have no dac/amp and I use my headphones mainly over a PC.


 
 am interested on this comparison aswell.


----------



## fourrobert13

Well, I ordered a Q1 this morning to pair with my X3II.  Picked up the stacking kit as well.  Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## Podster

fourrobert13 said:


> Well, I ordered a Q1 this morning to pair with my X3II.  Picked up the stacking kit as well.  Looking forward to hearing it.


 

 I was just thinking a guy could get an X1/Q1, Stacking kit and a pair of Trinity Hyperion's for $220 and have an awesome Mid-Fi kit that just surpasses the Budget-Fi category by $20! It amazes me just how far this hobby has come in the last 5 years


----------



## fourrobert13

podster said:


> I was just thinking a guy could get an X1/Q1, Stacking kit and a pair of Trinity Hyperion's for $220 and have an awesome Mid-Fi kit that just surpasses the Budget-Fi category by $20! It amazes me just how far this hobby has come in the last 5 years


 
 I just got into this hobby back in January of this year.  Since then, bought an X1, then a NX1 and some HD558 HPs.  Six months later I buy an X3II, then some Grado HP, and now a Q1.  I even modified my Grados....It's a sickness really.


----------



## Vividcard

Well, I decided to pull the trigger. Hard to argue for a 70 dollar DAC/Amp that comes so highly reviewed/recommended so far. Ill be doing a review of it once I get it. (coming in on tuesday) Bought the stacking kit for my x1 too. Fiio, why you always making gear that's exactly what I want!


----------



## Podster

vividcard said:


> Well, I decided to pull the trigger. Hard to argue for a 70 dollar DAC/Amp that comes so highly reviewed/recommended so far. Ill be doing a review of it once I get it. (coming in on tuesday) Bought the stacking kit for my x1 too. Fiio, why you always making gear that's exactly what I want!


 

 Ah, the Empire strikes back
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL You have got yourself a great rig going there Vivid and I'd imagine as well the Q1 will dive all but the hardest cans so you'll have a heyday with phones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 4Rob13, you have to love a sickness that makes you feel good and not hurt another living soul though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 This my friend is my sickness and some of the names have been changed to protect the innocent
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 At the rate the manufacturers are going right now I may as well retire this leather laptop bag and bite the bullet now on that new Pelican iM2700 Storm Case


----------



## Vividcard

I'm excited to receive it and see just how much better my laptop sounds with the DAC using foobar. I've been taking my lossless files and plugging straight into my Onkyo home theater with my headphones so I had a proper drive. I'm glad I hang out here, I was about to pull the trigger on the e11/A3 (not that it would have been a bad option either, just not a DAC)


----------



## cattlethief

Good news this neat little amp/dac plays spotify and tidal natively through my Meizumx4 pro and sounds excellent,will need to compare further to the headphone out of the mx4pro for any further impressions,but it packs quite a punch!!Got it to replace my e7 (dodgy h/o)which has served me well and hopefully will be a companion to my ipod touch 6th after i get some cables any help for a good source would be appreciated.Funny thing is it wont play from usbapp.ok with Hiby and Onkyo HF player.


----------



## DaniXFI

I was about to purchase the e18 but I think this is my best choice, the Beyer 770 80ohm are not so hungry, and this is way cheaper, smaller and lighter.
  
 That thingy covering the volume wheel is ugly, but oh well...


----------



## cattlethief

When I said it packed a punch it does when connected as a dac goes pretty loud,however line out is weaker!?


----------



## Vividcard

cattlethief said:


> Good news this neat little amp/dac plays spotify and tidal natively through my Meizumx4 pro and sounds excellent,will need to compare further to the headphone out of the mx4pro for any further impressions,but it packs quite a punch!!Got it to replace my e7 (dodgy h/o)which has served me well and hopefully will be a companion to my ipod touch 6th after i get some cables any help for a good source would be appreciated.Funny thing is it wont play from usbapp.ok with Hiby and Onkyo HF player.


 
 Interesting. I am curious to see if this plays well with my Spotify/Tidal using my zenfone 2 in this case. If so I will be a very happy man . This is usually how I find new artists after all


----------



## Hal Rockwell

Is the short 3.5mm interconnect that comes bundled with the Q1 will be available for purchase separately?


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

Not that I need a replacement yet but this looks like it could do the job of my E10 nicely. A few questions I would like to ask:
  
 The line out/in. Will it work if I want to plug another amplifier into it such as my E11? (I don't think I will stop using it) It is so far my favourite amplifier from FiiO. I would also want to be able to connect it to my Hi-fi amplifier and speakers.
  
 In the line out of my E10, I have a 3.5mm splitter. One cable going to my amplifier and speakers, the other, I often use with my E11. For some strange reason if I plug that same cable into the line out of my X3, I can then use the E10 as an amplifier for my headphones listening to the music from my X3. So long as my PC is turned on.
  
 It would be great if the Q1 did this too. I don't quite know how the line out my E10 can be an input and an output at the same time.
  
  
 If I got the Q1, I would mainly use it with my PC as I am used to my E10. Is this where the charging/no charging feature will be useful?
  
  
 It looks like it will pair really well with my original X3. The input at the bottom is useful as the line out is on the bottom of my X3 too. This will mean that I wouldn't have to have my player upside down to have the volume dial at the top of my pocket. This is one thing I am please with about the X3. It looks like none of FiiO's other DAPs have the line out at the bottom.
  
 It looks a bit like this is an E11 and E10 combined into one but with much better battery life than that E11.
  
 As I said, I don't actually need it. I am just interested. It looks so nice!


----------



## Coldheart29

@twister6 : Hmm, reading again your review, i see you compared the amp section of the Q1 to that of the x3ii, stating that it's a bit cleare. But i was wondering, what about the DAC section? have you done any comparison in that regard?


----------



## twister6

coldheart29 said:


> @twister6
> : Hmm, reading again your review, i see you compared the amp section of the Q1 to that of the x3ii, stating that it's a bit cleare. But i was wondering, what about the DAC section? have you done any comparison in that regard?




Q1 doesn't have LO in order to do that. my bad, working on too many reviews, can't keep everything straight lol!


----------



## Coldheart29

Wait, i'm pretty sure the line in port (the one near the gain switch) doubles as a line out port.
  
 Yep, unless i'm misinterpreting what's written in the image (second half), i seem to stand correct:


----------



## memphiskat

So who has these in stock?  B & H says coming soon.  Two US sellers on Amazon say they have them but the
 expected delivery time is suspiciously long.  Anyone in NYC have these in stock?


----------



## Vividcard

memphiskat said:


> So who has these in stock?  B & H says coming soon.  Two US sellers on Amazon say they have them but the
> expected delivery time is suspiciously long.  Anyone in NYC have these in stock?


 
 I just ordered from Amazon and its supposed to be here on tuesday... Ill let you know who I bought from and such when I get mine


----------



## twister6

coldheart29 said:


> @twister6 : Hmm, reading again your review, i see you compared the amp section of the Q1 to that of the x3ii, stating that it's a bit cleare. But i was wondering, what about the DAC section? have you done any comparison in that regard?


 
  
 Ok, just did a quick comparison with X3ii (LO) + E12A vs Note 4 (digital/usb) + Q1 (LO) + E12A using my MSR7.  E12A is relatively neutral and MSR7 is bright/detailed to pick up nuances.
  
 The difference is not exactly night'n'day, but I do hear with X3ii/E1A a sound to be a little more transparent, slightly better layering and separation, and a touch more sparkle/airiness in treble.


----------



## memphiskat

vividcard said:


> I just ordered from Amazon and its supposed to be here on tuesday... Ill let you know who I bought from and such when I get mine


 
 Thanks.  I was mistaken, it was on Ebay where they had the long delivery times.  But the sellers on ebay have  free delivery.  On Amazon Fiio is selling them but no free delivery.  If only I had Amazon Prime


----------



## Coldheart29

twister6 said:


> Ok, just did a quick comparison with X3ii (LO) + E12A vs Note 4 (digital/usb) + Q1 (LO) + E12A using my MSR7.  E12A is relatively neutral and MSR7 is bright/detailed to pick up nuances.
> 
> The difference is not exactly night'n'day, but I do hear with X3ii/E1A a sound to be a little more transparent, slightly better layering and separation, and a touch more sparkle/airiness in treble.


 
 Thanks!
  
 So, using the x3ii as the dac and the q1 as the amp would be a quite trasnparent combo, uh?
 Gah, can't wait to get them both!


----------



## fourrobert13

memphiskat said:


> Thanks.  I was mistaken, it was on Ebay where they had the long delivery times.  But the sellers on ebay have  free delivery.  On Amazon Fiio is selling them but no free delivery.  If only I had Amazon Prime


 
 Amazon offers free shipping on orders of $35 or more (Q1 qualifies) without a prime membership.  I also have one order from Amazon and it's supposed to be here Thursday.  To my knowledge, FiiO isn't selling anything on Amazon because mine was being sold by HIFI Audio Electronics and fulfillment by Amazon and I have yet to see FiiO sell anything directly on Amazon US.


----------



## DaniXFI

Still unsure if buying Q1 or e18 for my 770 - 80 ohms  
  
 any lights?


----------



## memphiskat

fourrobert13 said:


> Amazon offers free shipping on orders of $35 or more (Q1 qualifies) without a prime membership.  I also have one order from Amazon and it's supposed to be here Thursday.  To my knowledge, FiiO isn't selling anything on Amazon because mine was being sold by HIFI Audio Electronics and fulfillment by Amazon and I have yet to see FiiO sell anything directly on Amazon US.



Yep, you're right. I really need to read things more thoroughly LOL. Ordered one and got the free shipping. And it's from HiFi Audio Tronics fulfilled by Amazon. I'll give my impressions after it arrives.


----------



## Vividcard

memphiskat said:


> Yep, you're right. I really need to read things more thoroughly LOL. Ordered one and got the free shipping. And it's from HiFi Audio Tronics fulfilled by Amazon. I'll give my impressions after it arrives.


 
 Not before I do! same seller as me, should have paid for one day shipping! GAH, can't wait to fire up my x1 stack now!


----------



## holden4th

A couple of recent posts prompted me to test the Q1 as a DAC/Amp from my PC and compare it to my E7/E9 combo.
  
 The Q1 does a very good job but it falls short of 7/9 combo. This produced a wider a wider soundstage, a more defined deep bass and didn't have the slight 'harshness' of the Q1. This is not surprising as the E7/E9 costs almost three times the price and I didn't buy the Q1 to pair with my PC anyway.
  
 My test track was Mary Black's "Bright Blue Rose". If I didn't have the E7/E9 I would be very happy to use the Q1 and I can see it partnering any laptop that my work asks me to use.


----------



## fourrobert13

I woke up with an email from Amazon that says mine will be here tomorrow which is a couple days sooner than my original estimate.  I'll try to post a review, but October is super busy so i don't know if i'll find the time to do it.  I look forward to reading everyone's impressions.


----------



## Vividcard

holden4th said:


> A couple of recent posts prompted me to test the Q1 as a DAC/Amp from my PC and compare it to my E7/E9 combo.
> 
> The Q1 does a very good job but it falls short of 7/9 combo. This produced a wider a wider soundstage, a more defined deep bass and didn't have the slight 'harshness' of the Q1. This is not surprising as the E7/E9 costs almost three times the price and I didn't buy the Q1 to pair with my PC anyway.
> 
> My test track was Mary Black's "Bright Blue Rose". If I didn't have the E7/E9 I would be very happy to use the Q1 and I can see it partnering any laptop that my work asks me to use.


 
 Interesting. I sadly do not have the other combo you are using to test against to see if it is better. But I am planning on going through a pretty thorough review on the Q1. As many people don't have them yet, a good detailed review will absolutely help out. Might need to reach out to a friend to see if I can borrow a set of amp/dac to compare against for the review.


----------



## Muddysmind

I got mine Sunday for the explicit purpose of using it in my car, which it works great.
 My new LG G4 sounded horrible in the car so I had to find a solution, the Q1 works perfectly.
 I have used it with my headphones as well and sounds great just that I can't find a 2" micro usb to micro usb cable
 so using it with my headphones is off for now.
 Well that and all the buttons on my phone are on the back which means any extra amp/dac would cover them up.


----------



## Vividcard

muddysmind said:


> Well that and all the buttons on my phone are on the back which means any extra amp/dac would cover them up.


 
 I never thought about this on my Zenfone 2 either... which is practically the exact same... Guess its good we can unlock the phone and such with taps on the screen.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

muddysmind said:


> I got mine Sunday for the explicit purpose of using it in my car, which it works great.
> My new LG G4 sounded horrible in the car so I had to find a solution, the Q1 works perfectly.
> I have used it with my headphones as well and sounds great just that I can't find a 2" micro usb to micro usb cable
> so using it with my headphones is off for now.
> Well that and all the buttons on my phone are on the back which means any extra amp/dac would cover them up.


 

 I hope I'm not wrong but isn't this the sort of cable you are after?
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-USB-2-0-OTG-Cable/dp/B00RX1H9ZS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1444157079&sr=1-3&keywords=micro+usb+to+micro+usb
  
 OTG = On The Go. Good name for it. You should then be able to plug your phone into the Q1 if your phone's micro USB port does audio.


----------



## Coldheart29

thegianthogweed said:


> I hope I'm not wrong but isn't this the sort of cable you are after?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-USB-2-0-OTG-Cable/dp/B00RX1H9ZS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1444157079&sr=1-3&keywords=micro+usb+to+micro+usb
> 
> OTG = On The Go. Good name for it. You should then be able to plug your phone into the Q1 if your phone's micro USB port does audio.


 
 Uhm, that one is a bit too long at 50 centimeters lenght.
  
 This one, at 10 centimeters, would be much better as far as on-the-go use goes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rmvSB=true


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

coldheart29 said:


> Uhm, that one is a bit too long at 50 centimeters lenght.
> 
> This one, at 10 centimeters, would be much better as far as on-the-go use goes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&rmvSB=true


 

 I wasn't sure what length Muddysmind was after and as he/she said "I can't find a 2" micro to micro USB cable". I assumed that to mean that it was hard to come across any cable that was micro USB at both ends. I just posted that one as an example. I understand there are much more efficient ones around.
  
 I maybe should have understood that that could have meant that Muddysmind couldn't find a cable at a convenient length.


----------



## Vividcard

So I just stacked my X1 and my Q1 together, MUCH fuller sound across the board. But I'm noticing only marginal increases with bass boost. Can other owners post their impressions for the bass boost? I'm not looking to blow my ears out. But on 3 different headphones the Bass boost is hardly noticeable regardless of settings (Gain hi/low, ect). All else said and done, this is probably one of the best 70 bucks spent in audio equipment for me.


----------



## fourrobert13

Got it stacked! Now listening to it. Hopefully I will find time to review it soon.


----------



## fourrobert13

I've listened to it for a couple of hours so far and here's my initial impressions:
  
 1. It stacks well with my X3II.  The fit together  just right with only the volume knob extending out.  
  
 2. The mini interconnect is sweet, well done FiiO!
  
 3. I haven't used the DAC function yet, but will get around to it at some point.  I'm not a DAC user since my X3II is my primary listening device.
  
 4. Now for the initial sound impressions.  With the bass boost offf, the sound is meh.  Not very lively, dry, narrow sound stage, and really bland.  I did not enjoy the sound with the bass boost off at all and I think others will agree with me on this.  Now with the boost on, the sound comes alive.  It's fuller and the sound stage widens as well.  The music has body and just comes to life with a flip of that switch.
  
 5.  My main reason for the amp was to extend the battery life of my X3II because I don't own any hard to drive headphones.  I'm running the Q1 on low gain and found no difference in sound on high gain when volume was matched.  I used my Grado SR60e headphones for this initial listening.  I will try my Sennheisers when I have more time.
  
 So far, I'm pleased with it and I'll give a more thorough review when I get some time.


----------



## Vividcard

fourrobert13 said:


> I've listened to it for a couple of hours so far and here's my initial impressions:
> 
> 1. It stacks well with my X3II.  The fit together  just right with only the volume knob extending out.
> 
> ...


 
 I have some questions for you as I had an almost exact opposite experience, perhaps from the headphones used. So far I've tested my X1/Q1 stack with my SE-425's, a set of Beats Studios (original), and the Havit H91DJ's I'm currently reviewing. I will list my experiences in the same manner as you so people can see our comparison. Let me know how the Senn's go, as I'm very interested how the amp performs for you with a different set of cans.
  
 1. No arguments here. Just like the X3II, the X1/Q1 Stack is perfectly sized, only the volume knob sticks out.
  
 2. The mini interconnect just makes the combo look awesome. Although, personally I would've liked the jack/volume on the top. But I'm just getting picky.
  
 3. DAC functions work great and was one of the simplest hardware setups I've done on a computer in a long time. Simply connect and listen. Foobar you may need to change your output to the DAC. Sounds are similar to those I would hear from my line out on X1 to the amp. More testing on this later.
  
 4. For me and my test cans I could barely make out Bass boost difference regardless of Gain hi/lo, This may be because I was only pumping to volume 1.8-2 before it was satisfactory in volume. Regardless, sound was amazing. Full, larger sound stage. Even some more Bass out of the SE-425's. But regardless of bass boost/gain settings, it was an improvement, maybe because I'm comparing to direct listening with the X1 vs the X3II.
  
 5. Gain hi vs. lo obviously makes the volume higher, but once volume was matched, I could hear a bit more sparkle in the highs for my SE-425's. On the Beats Studio the high gain allowed me to hear the very slight record scratches on my vinyl rip of Daft Punk's Give Life Back to Music, as well as give a more rich/full sound to the whole mix.
  
 Obviously, as I come from an X1 rather than the X3II, I am giddy with joy over this purchase. But I am aware this may be due to the larger jump in quality in my portable setup vs. Fourrobert13's. Will complete a full review later on.


----------



## fourrobert13

vividcard said:


> I have some questions for you as I had an almost exact opposite experience, perhaps from the headphones used. So far I've tested my X1/Q1 stack with my SE-425's, a set of Beats Studios (original), and the Havit H91DJ's I'm currently reviewing. I will list my experiences in the same manner as you so people can see our comparison. Let me know how the Senn's go, as I'm very interested how the amp performs for you with a different set of cans.
> 
> 1. No arguments here. Just like the X3II, the X1/Q1 Stack is perfectly sized, only the volume knob sticks out.
> 
> ...


 
 The X1 is excellent, so don't put it down.  I had one paired with a Topping NX1 and loved it.  I only stepped up to the X3II because my music collection was growing and it offered OTG, but i digress.  To me, the X3II headphone out sounded better than the Q1 with the bass boost off.  I went back and forth with bass boost on and off and the difference was night and day to me.  It's been a slow day at work, so i'm listening now.  What i'm finding (still using my Grados), is bass is a bit more punchy at lower volumes than when just using the X3 alone.  I'm listening to some power metal today and it just sounds amazing IMO.  It seems like those of us using the Q1 are all on the same page about it.


----------



## Vividcard

fourrobert13 said:


> The X1 is excellent, so don't put it down.  I had one paired with a Topping NX1 and loved it.  I only stepped up to the X3II because my music collection was growing and it offered OTG, but i digress.  To me, the X3II headphone out sounded better than the Q1 with the bass boost off.  I went back and forth with bass boost on and off and the difference was night and day to me.  It's been a slow day at work, so i'm listening now.  What i'm finding (still using my Grados), is bass is a bit more punchy at lower volumes than when just using the X3 alone.  I'm listening to some power metal today and it just sounds amazing IMO.  It seems like those of us using the Q1 are all on the same page about it.


 
 I wouldn't dare put it down, but it's no secret the X3II has a better sound quality. Which means that the difference the amp makes may be less of an impact on your set. Regardless I can't complain for the money I spent.


----------



## Vividcard

@fourrobert13 Perhaps you can answer a question with your Q1 for me. I notice when listening to my Q1 that as I lower the volume the left ear cuts our before the right. I get no sound until 1.5, then around 1.8 the right side cuts in, but no left. Gradually the left comes in around 1.9. I realize this is a really low level and might just be an equipment thing, just the way it works. But I wasn't sure. I can't go much past 2 without the sound being too high, at least on high gain lol. Let me know what you find.


----------



## fourrobert13

vividcard said:


> @fourrobert13
> Perhaps you can answer a question with your Q1 for me. I notice when listening to my Q1 that as I lower the volume the left ear cuts our before the right. I get no sound until 1.5, then around 1.8 the right side cuts in, but no left. Gradually the left comes in around 1.9. I realize this is a really low level and might just be an equipment thing, just the way it works. But I wasn't sure. I can't go much past 2 without the sound being too high, at least on high gain lol. Let me know what you find.



I noticed this as well on low and high gain. It is normal from what I've read, but I don't recall where I read it. I want to say it was on headfi. Same here though, I can't go past 2 because it gets to loud.


----------



## Vividcard

fourrobert13 said:


> I noticed this as well on low and high gain. It is normal from what I've read, but I don't recall where I read it. I want to say it was on headfi. Same here though, I can't go past 2 because it gets to loud.


 
 Good to know I'm not the only one to notice this. I fear for the man and phones that use this bad boy on 9... Although I suppose that'd be for harder to drive cans.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

vividcard said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one to notice this. I fear for the man and phones that use this bad boy on 9... Although I suppose that'd be for harder to drive cans.


 

 Yes, the impedence of the headphones will make all the difference to how far you need to turn up the volume. I have the original X3 and with my 32 ohm headphones I have it at around 100. That is pretty loud. I once tried a 16 ohm pair of IEMs and I had to turn it down to below 70 to make it sound like it was the same volume.
  
 If you had the Q1 with 250 ohm headphones, you would need to have it way past 2 on the dial as well as being on high gain. I have the original E10 and E11 and they both have volume dials. I always have them both on high gain as I prefer the volume dial to be more sensitive. When using the amps with my PC, I hardly ever have to go past 3 on the dial on either of them.
  
 Something that I notice about the line out on my X3 though is that it is so loud! It is hard to go past 2 on the dial of my E11 with most of my music on my X3. I assume the newer FiiO players will also have a pretty loud line out too. I am just wondering how this Q1 would compare to my E11.
 if I was to get it, I would want a similar level of bas boost but from what some people have said here, it doesn't look to make a great deal of difference.
  
 My AT ATH-AD700s are very bass light so they need a fair quantity of bass boost before it makes a very noticeable difference. This looks much nicer than my E11 and the build quality and the design would suit me very well too. The ports are just where I would need them to be if I wanted to strap it to my X3.
  
 Edit:
 I should have also read your previous post. I also have a similar problem with one channel cutting out before the other on both of my amplifiers with dials.
 On my E10, when it is on 0.5, the right channel cuts of before let left. On my E11, the left channel cuts out before the right when its dial is at 1.5. On both of these amplifiers, these volumes are extremely low so it isn't a problem for me. It can be more of a problem the louder the input is. If the input is very quiet, it would require you to turn the dial further which would solve the problem. It can be a little bit irritating at times but from my experience, it is a pretty normal thing to happen with amplifiers with dials.


----------



## fourrobert13

thegianthogweed said:


> Yes, the impedence of the headphones will make all the difference to how far you need to turn up the volume. I have the original X3 and with my 32 ohm headphones I have it at around 100. That is pretty loud. I once tried a 16 ohm pair of IEMs and I had to turn it down to below 70 to make it sound like it was the same volume.
> 
> If you had the Q1 with 250 ohm headphones, you would need to have it way past 2 on the dial as well as being on high gain. I have the original E10 and E11 and they both have volume dials. I always have them both on high gain as I prefer the volume dial to be more sensitive. When using the amps with my PC, I hardly ever have to go past 3 on the dial on either of them.
> 
> ...


 
 Way back in the thread, FiiO said that the amp sections of the Q1 and E11/A3 are similar in power, but where the Q1 comes out ahead is the fact it is also a DAC and has a 30 hour battery life.  I think the E11 is like 11 hours or so and no DAC.  Of course I didn't really need the DAC, so it was the battery life that sold me on it.


----------



## Zachik

I would really appreciate a comparison to E10K and Schiit Fulla...
 I am only looking for USB DAC functionality (connected to my laptop).  
 Obviously, please mention which IEMs and/or HPs been used for comparison.
  
 THANKS!


----------



## XERO1

Hey guys.  Quick question.
  
 Does the Q1's LO output level change when the volume knob is turned up or down?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

xero1 said:


> Hey guys.  Quick question.
> 
> Does the Q1's LO output level change when the volume knob is turned up or down?
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 No of course, otherwise it won't be a proper LO.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

vividcard said:


> @fourrobert13 Perhaps you can answer a question with your Q1 for me. I notice when listening to my Q1 that as I lower the volume the left ear cuts our before the right. I get no sound until 1.5, then around 1.8 the right side cuts in, but no left. Gradually the left comes in around 1.9. I realize this is a really low level and might just be an equipment thing, just the way it works. But I wasn't sure. I can't go much past 2 without the sound being too high, at least on high gain lol. Let me know what you find.


 
  Hi, Vivicard. 
  
 How about trying to turn up the volume when set to low Gain? And then the sound will become normal or the left and right side will be balanced?   In my opinion, this issue may be caused by the analog potentiometer itself. When the volume is low, the sound will become imbalanced because of the analog potentiometer.


----------



## fourrobert13

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, Vivicard.
> 
> How about trying to turn up the volume when set to low Gain? And then the sound will become normal or the left and right side will be balanced?   In my opinion, this issue may be caused by the analog potentiometer itself. When the volume is low, the sound will become imbalanced because of the analog potentiometer.


 
 It does it at low gain too.  It's not that big of a deal really.  I have to turn the Q1 on and get the volume above 2.  Once the channels are balanced, then I turn it down and all is good.  Topping NX1 would do this as well and I had to do the same thing for it.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

fourrobert13 said:


> It does it at low gain too.  It's not that big of a deal really.  I have to turn the Q1 on and get the volume above 2.  Once the channels are balanced, then I turn it down and all is good.  Topping NX1 would do this as well and I had to do the same thing for it.


 

 If you try turning the volume of the input down, then that will mean that you will need to turn the dial of the Q1 higher. This should also sort out the problem. However if you are using a digital input, the volume can sometimes be fixed. This is a problem at times if I use my E11 with the line out of the X3. The line out is very loud and you can only control the volume by the amplifier you are using. If the music I am playing is already very loud, then it is occasionally very hard to to get an equal balance on both sides of my headphones when listening to the music with my E11 volume low. It is an issue I have had with every device that uses a dial for the volume control.


----------



## Vividcard

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, Vivicard.
> 
> How about trying to turn up the volume when set to low Gain? And then the sound will become normal or the left and right side will be balanced?   In my opinion, this issue may be caused by the analog potentiometer itself. When the volume is low, the sound will become imbalanced because of the analog potentiometer.


 
 It happens at low gain as well, right around the same level. So it is likely just to potentiometer. Once past about 1.8 its on the right level. Just tougher with easy to drive cans when using the line out from the X1. Much past 2 and the volume is too high.


----------



## hasagi

Will these stop the buzzing on the sensitive IM02s? And does the Q1 work with USB-C devices such as the OnePlus Two? Any help would be gladly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## fourrobert13

thegianthogweed said:


> If you try turning the volume of the input down, then that will mean that you will need to turn the dial of the Q1 higher. This should also sort out the problem. However if you are using a digital input, the volume can sometimes be fixed. This is a problem at times if I use my E11 with the line out of the X3. The line out is very loud and you can only control the volume by the amplifier you are using. If the music I am playing is already very loud, then it is occasionally very hard to to get an equal balance on both sides of my headphones when listening to the music with my E11 volume low. It is an issue I have had with every device that uses a dial for the volume control.


 
 I'm running it from the line out of my X3II so there is no volume control.  It's normal, therefore not an issue for me.


----------



## Zachik

zachik said:


> I would really appreciate a comparison to E10K and Schiit Fulla...
> I am only looking for USB DAC functionality (connected to my laptop).
> Obviously, please mention which IEMs and/or HPs been used for comparison.
> 
> THANKS!


 
  
 Anyone ?
  
 I need a USB DAC for my laptop, and narrowed it down to: FiiO E10K, FiiO Q1 and Schiit Fulla.
 Need some help deciding between them...
 Seems like all 3 are good solutions for me, and price wise close to each other.
 I was hoping for some notes from people who done some comparison (as USB DAC, and driving easy to drive headphones).
  
 Thanks!!


----------



## fourrobert13

zachik said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> I need a USB DAC for my laptop, and narrowed it down to: FiiO E10K, FiiO Q1 and Schiit Fulla.
> Need some help deciding between them...
> ...


 
 I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone that has all three DACs that could compare them.  I'd suggest reading up on all of them and then pick the one that works best for you within your budget.  I'm only using the amp and have yet to try the DAC function due to the X3II being my primary listening device.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

zachik said:


> Anyone ?
> 
> I need a USB DAC for my laptop, and narrowed it down to: FiiO E10K, FiiO Q1 and Schiit Fulla.
> Need some help deciding between them...
> ...


 

 I think the E10K probably would be better than this if you are just using it with your computer. It is around the same price but as the E10 doesn't have a battery, that is something that makes me thing it will be better considering you are still paying the same. I have the E10, not the E10k. There will only be minor differences though. With the E10k you will be able to plug your PC into the E10 by micro USB cable and it will provide a good DAC as well as an amplifier for your headphones. Also, if you have any PC speakers, use the line out. I use the line out for me amplifier and Hi-Fi speakers. The DAC in the E10 is way better than my computers sound card. The E10k could be better still. There is also a coaxial output if you have another device that happens to have a digital coaxial input.
  
 I would have thought that the E10k would sound as good or better than the Q1. The E10 I have has effective bass boost which people have said maybe isn't the best thing about the Q1. Not that the boost is bad, it is just that I have seen several people comment that the impact isn't that noticeable.
  
 I don't have and haven't heard of the Schiit Fulla so I can't give any info on that. I have only read about the Q1 too. The E10k will maybe suit your needs best out of the 2 FiiO amps if you only intend to use it with your PC.


----------



## Zachik

fourrobert13 said:


> I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone that has all three DACs that could compare them.  I'd suggest reading up on all of them and then pick the one that works best for you within your budget.  I'm only using the amp and have yet to try the DAC function due to the X3II being my primary listening device.


 
  
 First, I would not be surprised if some guys already listened to all 3 and came up with notes / conclusions.
 Second, even Q1 vs. E10K or Q1 vs. FULLA would be a good starts...


----------



## Zachik

thegianthogweed said:


> I think the E10K probably would be better than this if you are just using it with your computer. It is around the same price but as the E10 doesn't have a battery, that is something that makes me thing it will be better considering you are still paying the same. I have the E10, not the E10k. There will only be minor differences though. With the E10k you will be able to plug your PC into the E10 by micro USB cable and it will provide a good DAC as well as an amplifier for your headphones. Also, if you have any PC speakers, use the line out. I use the line out for me amplifier and Hi-Fi speakers. The DAC in the E10 is way better than my computers sound card. The E10k could be better still. There is also a coaxial output if you have another device that happens to have a digital coaxial input.
> 
> I would have thought that the E10k would sound as good or better than the Q1. The E10 I have has effective bass boost which people have said maybe isn't the best thing about the Q1. Not that the boost is bad, it is just that I have seen several people comment that the impact isn't that noticeable.
> 
> I don't have and haven't heard of the Schiit Fulla so I can't give any info on that. I have only read about the Q1 too. The E10k will maybe suit your needs best out of the 2 FiiO amps if you only intend to use it with your PC.


 
  
 I am looking to use the DAC/AMP with a laptop, so portability is a plus.  The way I see it:
 FULLA is the smallest and most portable.  Reviews put sound quality as better than E10K, but on some machines it is susceptible to noise from USB.
 E10K better UI and no noise issues, but SQ not as good as FULLA
 Q1 only one with battery, and can be used as stand-alone AMP, which is a nice plus (but not what I am looking for).  USB noise is unknown and no idea how SQ compares to E10K or FULLA.
  
 So, how does SQ of Q1 compare to the other two?
 Have I missed anything else in my "summary" above?


----------



## pauliunas

Hello, I'm planning to buy a portable source soon... As I need a budget solution, I have been thinking about the FiiO X1. But when I saw this, my jaw dropped... It's 40 euros (30%) cheaper than X1 and I can connect it to anything with a USB or 3.5mm connector. I just wanted to clarify - what's the catch? It can't just be 30% cheaper without any serious cons compared to an item from the same manufacturer, can it?


----------



## memphiskat

I got my Q1 yesterday. I'll post my impressions when I get a little time with it. I will say it is a definate improvement over the headphone out of my MacBook using it as a DAC/Amp. I plan to try it as a USB DAC in my main system where I use my MacBook as a source with an older USB DAC. My MacBook sits in front of me with about 10 feet to my system. I'm currently using a long USB cable to my DAC and a short interconnect to my system. 

Question 1: Any thoughts on what is the preferred method- long USB to short interconnect or short USB to long interconnect?

Question 2: Any word on when Fiio might start selling the one cable solution (lightening > USBmini) to connect my iPhone 6 to the Q1? This was mentioned earlier in this thread and I'd rather wait to get one of those than go the CCK two cable setup.


----------



## fourrobert13

zachik said:


> First, I would not be surprised if some guys already listened to all 3 and came up with notes / conclusions.
> Second, even Q1 vs. E10K or Q1 vs. FULLA would be a good starts...


 
 I'm not saying it couldn't happen, but I've only seen one response to your question.  Good luck.


----------



## pauliunas

memphiskat said:


> I got my Q1 yesterday. I'll post my impressions when I get a little time with it. I will say it is a definate improvement over the headphone out of my MacBook using it as a DAC/Amp. I plan to try it as a USB DAC in my main system where I use my MacBook as a source with an older USB DAC. My MacBook sits in front of me with about 10 feet to my system. I'm currently using a long USB cable to my DAC and a short interconnect to my system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Don't waste your time and money on such things, just get a $1 lightning-microUSB cable on ebay...


----------



## memphiskat

pauliunas said:


> memphiskat said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Q1 yesterday. I'll post my impressions when I get a little time with it. I will say it is a definate improvement over the headphone out of my MacBook using it as a DAC/Amp. I plan to try it as a USB DAC in my main system where I use my MacBook as a source with an older USB DAC. My MacBook sits in front of me with about 10 feet to my system. I'm currently using a long USB cable to my DAC and a short interconnect to my system.
> ...




I looked and couldn't find a short (or any length) male lightening to male micro USB cable. Best I could find is a male lightening to female micro USB adapter like this .... http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA4UB2B58735 
That I could then use with a micro to micro cable like the one referenced a ways back in this thread. I would prefer a single short cable for mobile use.


----------



## Vividcard

pauliunas said:


> Hello, I'm planning to buy a portable source soon... As I need a budget solution, I have been thinking about the FiiO X1. But when I saw this, my jaw dropped... It's 40 euros (30%) cheaper than X1 and I can connect it to anything with a USB or 3.5mm connector. I just wanted to clarify - what's the catch? It can't just be 30% cheaper without any serious cons compared to an item from the same manufacturer, can it?


 
 Truthfully, I haven't found any large reason to complain. Especially if you just listening through your phone for example. My X1/Q1 stack is my preferred way to listen to music on the go now.


----------



## fourrobert13

vividcard said:


> Truthfully, I haven't found any large reason to complain. Especially if you just listening through your phone for example. My X1/Q1 stack is my preferred way to listen to music on the go now.


 
 Same here.  The Q1 is awesome with my X3II.


----------



## pauliunas

vividcard said:


> Truthfully, I haven't found any large reason to complain. Especially if you just listening through your phone for example. My X1/Q1 stack is my preferred way to listen to music on the go now.



 

What if I'm listening from my phone and usind it as a DAC? Will itbe as good as X1? Since you use it with X3 and say it's better that way, I can assume it has a better amplifier than X3, which is better than X1. What about the DAC part? Have you tested it in DAC mode connected to your computer versus AMP mode connected to X3? Sorry for so many questions and I understand if it makes too much trouble for you. I just hate impulse buying (bad past experience) and I like to sort it out completely before buying something


----------



## Muddysmind

thegianthogweed said:


> I hope I'm not wrong but isn't this the sort of cable you are after?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/LINDY-USB-2-0-OTG-Cable/dp/B00RX1H9ZS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1444157079&sr=1-3&keywords=micro+usb+to+micro+usb
> 
> OTG = On The Go. Good name for it. You should then be able to plug your phone into the Q1 if your phone's micro USB port does audio.




That's brilliant, thanks for the link.


----------



## Vividcard

pauliunas said:


> What if I'm listening from my phone and usind it as a DAC? Will itbe as good as X1? Since you use it with X3 and say it's better that way, I can assume it has a better amplifier than X3, which is better than X1. What about the DAC part? Have you tested it in DAC mode connected to your computer versus AMP mode connected to X3? Sorry for so many questions and I understand if it makes too much trouble for you. I just hate impulse buying (bad past experience) and I like to sort it out completely before buying something


 
 Sadly, I am a cheapskate sometimes and have yet to buy a micro micro OTG to test with my Zenfone 2. I will say I have used it stacked with my Zenphone using the headphone out. Worked quite well, definitely an improvement as well. I can only assume its as good or better. Don't have an X3 to test DAC PC vs X3 LO, perhaps @fourrobert13 can chime in on this. I have also used it on my laptop for some impressive sound quality gains.
  
 Personally Pauliunas, I would recommend checking out some of the detailed reviews. Mine is on the backburner ATM as I have some other reviews in line first. But the other thing I can recommend is buying it from Amazon. You can purchase it here, and if you ultimately are not happy with it, just return it. At worst, you'll be out the shipping cost.


----------



## pauliunas

vividcard said:


> Sadly, I am a cheapskate sometimes and have yet to buy a micro micro OTG to test with my Zenfone 2. I will say I have used it stacked with my Zenphone using the headphone out. Worked quite well, definitely an improvement as well. I can only assume its as good or better. Don't have an X3 to test DAC PC vs X3 LO, perhaps @fourrobert13 can chime in on this. I have also used it on my laptop for some impressive sound quality gains.
> 
> Personally Pauliunas, I would recommend checking out some of the detailed reviews. Mine is on the backburner ATM as I have some other reviews in line first. But the other thing I can recommend is buying it from Amazon. You can purchase it here, and if you ultimately are not happy with it, just return it. At worst, you'll be out the shipping cost.



 


Thanks, unfortunately Amazon.com doesn't ship to my country... Amazon.co.uk only ships some of the items, and the shipping is so expensive that I'd rather buy it from the local shop - where it costs 89 euros. They don't have a return policy - but if I want to take advantage of Amazon, I would have to pay both forward and return shipping, that would make almost the whole price of this item. So it's totally not worth it... (not to mention the unavailability of any warranty in my country when buying from Amazon)
Anyway thanks for the help, I appreciate it. For some reason I just thought you were saying you're listening to X3+Q1 
Edit: sorry I confused it with X1 - you said you are using it with that, right? Could you tell me if it works better as AMP with X1 or as DAC with PC?


----------



## Zachik

@fourrobert13 Did you really get improved SQ with Q1 and X3II ?  I have the X3II, so that is quite interesting!!   which headphones do you use?  what gets better - sound stage? bass? I am curious now...
  
 Anyone on this thread who have tested the Q1 as a DAC - how does it compare to E10K or Schiit FULLA ?
 I am really trying to make a decision here, and cannot find good comparisons  
 Very few people make references on amazon product reviews, mostly between E10K and FULLA, but nothing compared to Q1 (being too new ?)


----------



## fourrobert13

pauliunas said:


> vividcard said:
> 
> 
> > Truthfully, I haven't found any large reason to complain. Especially if you just listening through your phone for example. My X1/Q1 stack is my preferred way to listen to music on the go now.
> ...



X3 has the same power or close to the Q1 to my knowledge. The X1 isn't to far off power wise either, but less than the Q1. You get a DAP & DAC with the X3, but not with the X1. It all boils down to your needs. I'm only using the Q1 to get better battery life from my X3, but the coloration of the sound coming through the Q1 is a nice bonus.

ETA: I have not used the DAC of the Q1 yet, nor the DAC in my X3 because my X3 is my primary listening device. When i'm able to sit down and try it, i'll add it to my complete review, but i just don't have much free time this month.


----------



## Vividcard

pauliunas said:


> Thanks, unfortunately Amazon.com doesn't ship to my country... Amazon.co.uk only ships some of the items, and the shipping is so expensive that I'd rather buy it from the local shop - where it costs 89 euros. They don't have a return policy - but if I want to take advantage of Amazon, I would have to pay both forward and return shipping, that would make almost the whole price of this item. So it's totally not worth it... (not to mention the unavailability of any warranty in my country when buying from Amazon)
> Anyway thanks for the help, I appreciate it. For some reason I just thought you were saying you're listening to X3+Q1


 
 Well, that's unfortunate. Hopefully Fourrobert can shed some light for you. I'd answer for you if I could. That being said, I honestly don't think you'll be wasting your money. The Q1 is at such a good cost already for what it is. And it is an all around improvement for my laptop, my phone, and my x1. Bass increase isn't a thumpy increase, but more of a dynamic increase. It helps the by giving the Bass a better feel all around, for me the Q1 increased the soundstage and gave a moderate increase to sound in all areas. I can't help much in comparisons as this is my first portable amp, but I will say I don't regret a single penny.


----------



## fourrobert13

zachik said:


> @fourrobert13
> Did you really get improved SQ with Q1 and X3II ?  I have the X3II, so that is quite interesting!!   which headphones do you use?  what gets better - sound stage? bass? I am curious now...
> 
> Anyone on this thread who have tested the Q1 as a DAC - how does it compare to E10K or Schiit FULLA ?
> ...



I'm using Grado SR60e headphones. I listen to all genres of metal music. I enjoyed the sound straight from my X3, but the Q1 adds some richness to the music. The Grados had punchy bass before, but now it has some added impact even at lower volumes. This is with the bass boost on the Q1. Bass boost off is very meh. Sound is dry and boring. The X3 alone has way better sound than the Q1 with the bass boost off. I don't really notice a change in the sound stage because Grados don't have a big one to begin with. I've got a pair of HD558 I want to try with it because they have a bigger sound stage than the Grados. The X3 alone sounds great, but I like the added richness and body the Q1 provides when the bass boost is on. I really only got the Q1 because of the battery life and to get more life out of my X3 battery and it works for that. The added bonus of Q1 sound was a bonus.


----------



## memphiskat

Will any lightening to micro USB adapter work with a micro OTG cable to connect my iPhone 6 to the Q1? Will this work ....

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA4UB2B58735&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=6152991&SID=ifr6wnl1li00pdn500815

Or do I have to use apples CCK?


----------



## Zachik

fourrobert13 said:


> I'm using Grado SR60e headphones. I listen to all genres of metal music. I enjoyed the sound straight from my X3, but the Q1 adds some richness to the music. The Grados had punchy bass before, but now it has some added impact even at lower volumes. This is with the bass boost on the Q1. Bass boost off is very meh. Sound is dry and boring. The X3 alone has way better sound than the Q1 with the bass boost off. I don't really notice a change in the sound stage because Grados don't have a big one to begin with. I've got a pair of HD558 I want to try with it because they have a bigger sound stage than the Grados. The X3 alone sounds great, but I like the added richness and body the Q1 provides when the bass boost is on. I really only got the Q1 because of the battery life and to get more life out of my X3 battery and it works for that. The added bonus of Q1 sound was a bonus.


 
  
@fourrobert13 I apologize for my ignorance, but how does Q1 increase battery life of X3II ?  By not using its built-in AMP (bypassing it when using it for line out)?
 Also, how many (from your observation) extra hours do you get out of the X3II ?


----------



## pauliunas

memphiskat said:


> Will any lightening to micro USB adapter work with a micro OTG cable to connect my iPhone 6 to the Q1? Will this work ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Should do the trick. IMHO, you're wasting money when buying *anything* from apple. There is always a cheaper *and* better alternative.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

memphiskat said:


> Will any lightening to micro USB adapter work with a micro OTG cable to connect my iPhone 6 to the Q1? Will this work ....
> 
> http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA4UB2B58735&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=6152991&SID=ifr6wnl1li00pdn500815
> 
> Or do I have to use apples CCK?


 
  
 Hi, in my opinion, the lightning to micro USB adapter on that link can not be used to make the Q1 work as the DAC for the iPhone 6. According to the instroduction for that adapter, "Audio/Video output not supported, some 30 pin accessories also not supported", so it means there is no USB signal will be outputed from the iPhone when connecting it. 
 So it is suggested to use the Apple CCK.


----------



## fourrobert13

zachik said:


> @fourrobert13 I apologize for my ignorance, but how does Q1 increase battery life of X3II ?  By not using its built-in AMP (bypassing it when using it for line out)?
> Also, how many (from your observation) extra hours do you get out of the X3II ?


 
 You answered your own question.  I haven't really done a test to see exactly how many hours I gained.  It's on my list of things to do for a thorough review of the Q1.


----------



## Zachik

fourrobert13 said:


> You answered your own question.  I haven't really done a test to see exactly how many hours I gained.  It's on my list of things to do for a thorough review of the Q1.


 
  
 When should your review be ready?
 I cannot wait...


----------



## fourrobert13

zachik said:


> When should your review be ready?
> I cannot wait...


 
 I'd like to get it done in the next couple of weeks, but October has been a very busy month for me at work.  I am doing a lot of traveling for work as well which makes it that much more difficult to find time while on the road.  I do have it started and I'll post it as soon as I get it done...hopefully soon.


----------



## fish1050

ab10 said:


> Now, there is No need  for Fiio E11K....anymore.....with DAC function and 30 hours of battery life it is marvelous offering. Thank God there is no Display.
> 
> Eagerly waiting to read user review.


 

 E11k is more powerful than Q1
  
 The A3/E11k is rated at 270 mW into 32ohms, vs 190 mW for Q1 and the A3E11k outputs slightly more current 92.6 mA vs 75 mA from Q1 so the A3 should be more powerful.   So I guess the best approach is to listen to both with your DAP and headphones and if you find you don't need the extra power from the A3 then the Q1 might be a better choice.


----------



## fourrobert13

My review is done.  I manage to find some time last night and this morning to put all of my notes and thoughts together.  Hope you enjoy.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-q1-portable-headphone-amp-dac/reviews/14279


----------



## swaroopanil

Hi Guys,
  
 Could someone advise how Q1 pairs up with ATH-IM02s? 
 I'm currently using my Oneplus One to drive them and since they are quite sensitive, they are giving out a bit of hiss.
 I was initially planning to go with the E07k until I saw this today and what has interested me in this is how low the output impedance is.


----------



## cattlethief

dont know about the im02 but i am using the Q1 with im70 and is a good match although i prefer it on high gain,good news for oneplus one users is the Q1 will play natively in Dac mode.


----------



## swaroopanil

cattlethief said:


> dont know about the im02 but i am using the Q1 with im70 and is a good match although i prefer it on high gain,good news for oneplus one users is the Q1 will play natively in Dac mode.


 
  
 Thanks for your answer but I'm looking for someone who has paired IM02 with the Q1. IM02 is a different beast altogether due to its sensitivity and pickiness of its source.


----------



## TRapz

swaroopanil said:


> Thanks for your answer but I'm looking for someone who has paired IM02 with the Q1. IM02 is a different beast altogether due to its sensitivity and pickiness of its source.


 
 The IM02 has an impedance of 36 ohms, and the Q1 has an output impedance of <0.3 ohms; I'd say you're very safe in terms of sensitivity/hiss, though I don't have the IM02.
  
 Would also like to say, just bought the Q1, a stacking kit for my X1, and a Pelican case to hold it all; should be here by the end of the month, very excited to hear it!


----------



## BRYANT KE

swaroopanil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could someone advise how Q1 pairs up with ATH-IM02s?
> I'm currently using my Oneplus One to drive them and since they are quite sensitive, they are giving out a bit of hiss.
> I was initially planning to go with the E07k until I saw this today and what has interested me in this is how low the output impedance is.


 
 I had a im02, it has great vocal, espcially female voice, i loved it. Did not have the chance using Q1 to drive im02. I recommemd you to go for audition.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

swaroopanil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could someone advise how Q1 pairs up with ATH-IM02s?
> I'm currently using my Oneplus One to drive them and since they are quite sensitive, they are giving out a bit of hiss.
> I was initially planning to go with the E07k until I saw this today and what has interested me in this is how low the output impedance is.


 
  
 Hi, as the user Trapz said, Q1 has an output impedance of <0.3 ohms. More details about the Q1, you can know them from FiiO official website: http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44/parameters.


----------



## momopantsu

swaroopanil said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could someone advise how Q1 pairs up with ATH-IM02s?
> I'm currently using my Oneplus One to drive them and since they are quite sensitive, they are giving out a bit of hiss.
> I was initially planning to go with the E07k until I saw this today and what has interested me in this is how low the output impedance is.


 
 I had the same problem months ago, after got this Q1 all i gotta say that it would improve the sound quality of IM02 a lot, especially if you are going to pair Q1 with android cellphone. As Q1 has a low output impedance it would make IM02 sounds warmer and I haven't experienced any hiss so far now. Furthermore as some people might feel that IM02 lacks of bass,Q1 has the bass boost function so it could make im02 sounds fuller on some specific songs...
  
 I think it's better that you should try it if possible, as for me I am very happy for purchasing Q1 to pair with my IM02


----------



## mrnazarod

Any Nexus 6 owners out there using Q1 as a DAC? Mine do not seem to work together.
  
 UPDATE: Works fine with a good micro-to-micro USB OTG cable.


----------



## Muddysmind

After having/listening/testing the Q1 for a while it's a solid first headphone amp but not my final solution, ended up with the ibasso D-zero Mk2 which has the lovely Wolfson dac's in it, and actual palpable bottom end that the Q1 is really missing which is too bad because other than a severe lack of bottom end it's fantastic all around, build quality, button/connection placement, feel, sound stage, crispness are all top notch.


----------



## zeezi

Hi guys,

Before i commit to the Q1, need confirmation. 

While waiting for fiio to come out with the lightning to line out cable, will this work :


Lightning cable (ipod) > usb > usb to micro USB adapter > q1


----------



## ClieOS

zeezi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Before i commit to the Q1, need confirmation.
> 
> ...


 
  
 No, it won't.
  
 To have iPod outputting digital signal, the USB DAC itself must be MFi certified (or have a way to cheat around it) and Q1 simply doesn't have that. The only other way to get around this is to have an iDevice with iOS7 (and above, that means iPod Touch, iPhone and iPad), plus a genuine Camera Connection Kit, though I am not sure if Q1 supports this way or not.
  
 Also, don't expect any 'lightning-to-line out cable' from FiiO, or anyone, anytime soon. It is simply electronically impossible to do.


----------



## memphiskat

clieos said:


> No, it won't.
> 
> To have iPod outputting digital signal, the USB DAC itself must be MFi certified (or have a way to cheat around it) and Q1 simply doesn't have that. The only other way to get around this is to have an iDevice with iOS7 (and above, that means iPod Touch, iPhone and iPad), plus a genuine Camera Connection Kit, though I am not sure if Q1 supports this way or not.
> 
> Also, don't expect any 'lightning-to-line out cable' from FiiO, or anyone, anytime soon. It is simply electronically impossible to do.


 
 I am very interested in this too.   I'd like to use my Q1 as a DAC/AMP with my iPhone 6.  Looks like we need the GENUINE CCK cable and then a short USB>Micro USB cable to connect CCK to Q1.  Someone has already posted that this has worked.  But will ANY USB-Micro USB cable work?  Is there a short one people like that they know works?
  
 I believe the cable that Fiio is going to sell will be a one cable solution that is Lightening -> Micro USB and incorporates whatever circuitry is in use in the Genuine Apple CCK.  At least that is how I read it and am hoping for.   Kills me to spend $29, nearly half the price of the Q1, just for the Genuine CCK cable and then still have to get another cable just to connect to the Q1.


----------



## ClieOS

memphiskat said:


> I am very interested in this too.   I'd like to use my Q1 as a DAC/AMP with my iPhone 6.  Looks like we need the GENUINE CCK cable and then a short USB>Micro USB cable to connect CCK to Q1.  Someone has already posted that this has worked.  But will ANY USB-Micro USB cable work?  Is there a short one people like that they know works?
> 
> I believe the cable that Fiio is going to sell will be a one cable solution that is Lightening -> Micro USB and incorporates whatever circuitry is in use in the Genuine Apple CCK.  At least that is how I read it and am hoping for.   Kills me to spend $29, nearly half the price of the Q1, just for the Genuine CCK cable and then still have to get another cable just to connect to the Q1.


 
  
 Yes, the Apple authentication chip has been cracked, so an one piece Lightning to microUSB cable that will work on USB DAC is already out there. The trick is the USB DAC must have an USB receiver chip that is MFi certified (that's the 'way to cheat around it' that I was referring on previous post). However, that only applies to iOS7 (and above) devices as I mentioned earlier. To get iPod to work, the only way is still Apple official chip (which you have to apply the MFi license to buy).
  
 Provided the CCK is genuine, any USB-A to microUSB cable should work.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

The Q1 does play with an Apple CCK.


----------



## Xx1tach1xX

I'm planning to buy my first DAC/AMP and I don't really know how to start, so far I'm interested in the Fiio Q1 or the E10K, for using primarily on my computer with my pair of Sony MDR-1A, my first concern is if this will be compatible with windows 10, I say this because I have the audio problem wich came with the OS, so I had to tweak the sound quality in the control panel, and only the CD quality produces sound, so my question would be, will this Fiio Q1 or E10K, bypass this software issue and let me play some 96Khz/24Bit music.


----------



## ClieOS

xx1tach1xx said:


> I'm planning to buy my first DAC/AMP and I don't really know how to start, so far I'm interested in the Fiio Q1 or the E10K, for using primarily on my computer with my pair of Sony MDR-1A, my first concern is if this will be compatible with windows 10, I say this because I have the audio problem wich came with the OS, so I had to tweak the sound quality in the control panel, and only the CD quality produces sound, so my question would be, will this Fiio Q1 or E10K, bypass this software issue and let me play some 96Khz/24Bit music.


 
  
 Both Q1 and E10K use Windows' internal driver, but it doesn't necessarily means you will have the same problem as they use USB Audio Class 1 driver, which should be different from the onboard soundcard driver.


----------



## peanuts252

Anyone pair this with X2s?


----------



## CenturionIX

HI everyone, i'm searching an amp for my x1 and my choice is between this Q1 and the good old E11k. I read the previous posts telling that this new amp/dac have made the E11k kind of "obsolete" or that they are almost equivalent but looking at the spec i noticed that the E11k is more powerful and give more gain to the sound. My question is: how can they be "almost equivalent" with such a difference in power?


----------



## nobody7284

Hi All,
  
 How about Q1 pair up with Sony NWZ-ZX1 and Umpro30?
  
 Thanks
 Nobody


----------



## kgs51

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS AMP IS COMPATIBLE WITH SONY NWZ-A17 WALKMAN.


----------



## ClieOS

kgs51 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS AMP IS COMPATIBLE WITH SONY NWZ-A17 WALKMAN.


 
  
 The amp part of Q1 is fully compatible with any source that output analog signal, A17 included.


----------



## Vividcard

kgs51 said:


> DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THIS AMP IS COMPATIBLE WITH SONY NWZ-A17 WALKMAN.


 
 Are you asking if it will connect via DAC? Or just Amp? The amp portion of it relies on a 3.5mm input, so realistically, anything with an output should work


----------



## kgs51

Thank you for your help


----------



## alexandernigth

This model is good for a laptop hp g6 and beats studio?? Also with the oppo pm3 or sennheiser hd 630vb??


----------



## Vividcard

alexandernigth said:


> This model is good for a laptop hp g6 and beats studio?? Also with the oppo pm3 or sennheiser hd 630vb??


 
 I use my Q1 with my HP DV6t all the time now. Hooked up Via USB DAC. Works well with beats studio, as I have tested. Makes them sound bearable, brings out the other sounds the bass kicks out. Haven't tried with the PM-3s, will have some to test in some weeks coming, It does drive my Hifiman HE-400's though, which are similar. Can't help with the Senns, but I'm betting the answer is yes as well.


----------



## aarslan419

hi guys,
  
 I am not a pro about headphones amps dacs etc. So can i ask about your thoughts for my situation?
  
 Firstly,
  
 I'm using Shure SE 215 as my in ear headphone. And i was using Samsung Note 4 as player. The sound was very warm and it was nearly enough for me with Note 4. Now i changed my player to iPhone 6s Plus and for me the sound is not warm and soft now. I do not feel like it is detailed and i feel it is disturbing. Maybe i am in minority but 6s Plus sucks for me. Sound like very metallic and electronic like it is not real.
  
 To solve this problem i decided to buy a Fiio Q1. So im reading this topic.
  
 Can you share your thoughts with me?
  
 Question 1: Will Q1 solve my problem?
  
 Question 2: Along with the topic i read a lot of messages about CCK connection of iphone for Fiio Q1. What's the role of this kind of connection. The 3.5 jack is not enough?
  
 If you can enlighten me i would be very pleased. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dacari

Is it normal that Q1 when plugged to PC with Windows 10 is recognized as DAC-SPDIF?
  
 It works but I can't select configuration and in properties I can select 24/96 and in compatibility there is DTS, Dolby .etc..
  
 A bit weird, some kind of mix about dac and digital ouput.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I just published my review of the Q1. It's a nice entry DAC/AMP but it has its limits (and that's perfectly fine)


----------



## pauliunas

ultrainferno said:


> I just published my review of the Q1. It's a nice entry DAC/AMP but it has its limits (and that's perfectly fine)



Do you mind telling us where you posted your review? It would be very helpful for some of us reading this


----------



## ronnel0918

pauliunas said:


> Do you mind telling us where you posted your review? It would be very helpful for some of us reading this


 
  
Headfonia.


----------



## Ultrainferno

pauliunas said:


> Do you mind telling us where you posted your review? It would be very helpful for some of us reading this


 
  
  


ronnel0918 said:


> Headfonia.


 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## memphiskat

ultrainferno said:


> I just published my review of the Q1. It's a nice entry DAC/AMP but it has its limits (and that's perfectly fine)


 
 I read the review.  Very nice review thanks for posting the link.  I am curious about your comments that the Q1 is limited to 24/96 and cannot do 32/96 or DSD like Fiio's E17k can because of the DAC chip used, the TI PCM5102.  I checked Fiio's site and the Alpen 2 E17k uses the same chip.  Could it be because of the USB receiver chip instead?  I wonder if its just an implementation choice by Fiio?  Just curious.  I am enjoying my Q1 quite a bit


----------



## Zachik

How does the Q1 compare to the Schiit Fulla, when used as DAC-AMP with a laptop?
 I want to use a DAC-AMP with my Dell laptop (Windows 7) and narrowed my search to the Q1 or Schiit Fulla.
 The Fulla is $20 more expensive ($69 vs. $89 on amazon), and some reviews claim it is better SQ that anything else in this price range.  It is also smaller (I do not care about battery, which the Fulla lacks).
 I am a little worried about "USB noise" that some reviews refer to (although I believe most of those are with use of a "workstation". not a laptop.
  
 ANY thoughts?  
 I really appreciate any feedback, and please do not reply with "you cannot go wrong with either"   that is not helpful...


----------



## tekwrx

I've not heard the Fulla, but I don't get any noise when using the Q1 with my laptop. Even when using a powered USB hub.


----------



## kgs51

do you know how I would connect the amp (Q1) with the Walkman (A17)
  
 Thanks
  
 Ken


----------



## fourrobert13

kgs51 said:


> do you know how I would connect the amp (Q1) with the Walkman (A17)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ken


 
 By using the line out if it has one or through the headphone out.


----------



## kgs51

Thank you


----------



## ShadowSkulkerer

I just purchased the q1 and can't get it to work with my samsung s5 active.  I use this to connect it to my phone. 
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/291185687063?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 It works with my Windows 10 PC.  I tried HibyMusic.  DoP is on... it just plays through the phone.  Don't think I'm missing anything.  Though I have no way of testing the converter off ebay with anything else.  Spent hours researching and reading reviews.  Very frustrated atm.
  
 EDIT:  Also paired it with my X3 2nd Gen with line out as an amp.  Every once in a while the audio would cut up bad.  I checked, it's genuine.  It really sounded great with the x3, it just cut up.


----------



## MadDane

I think you need a "Micro usb to Micro usb" cord ie....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

and that does not seem to be what you have. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## pauliunas

maddane said:


> I think you need a "Micro usb to Micro usb" cord ie....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> and that does not seem to be what you have. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


 
  
 Nah, a otg adapter should also work fine. Can you test it with something like a USB key?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

shadowskulkerer said:


> I just purchased the q1 and can't get it to work with my samsung s5 active.  I use this to connect it to my phone.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291185687063?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> ...




Hello ShadowSkulkerer,

Three things to check:
1. Did you connect the adapter to the phone and the regular USB cable to the E17K or vice versa? Only one of these configurations will work (on my setup, connecting the adapter to the phone worked; connecting it to the E17K didn't)
2. Did you set "USB CHG" on the Q1 to the "OFF" position?
2. When you connect the Q1 to your S5, do you get a prompt on Hiby asking "Allow the app HibyMusic to access the USB device?" And did you answer "OK" to such a prompt?

Best regards,
Joe


----------



## ShadowSkulkerer

Why are you calling it the e17k?  I thought that was the alpen 2...
  
 1.  I tried it both ways.
  
 2. USB CHG is off
  
 3.  I get no prompt.  I tried usb audio player pro trial too.  Nothing listed in connections in phone settings.
  
 And even more confusing why is the audio cutting out when I use it as just an amp?  You'd think if it was the cable you could tell by moving it around while listening.


----------



## typesir

i am trying to get Q1 for my iphone 5S and i read through to find out that i need CCK to connect.
 i was searching on youtube about Q1 and some was connecting their android device with micro usb to micro usb otg cable.
  
 then i know there's lightning to micro usb apators sold on apple store and i donno if i can use this to connect q1 to iphone using micro usb to micro usb otg cable.
 does any one know if i can connect the device using lightning to micro usb adaptor instead of CCK?
  
here's the adaptor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-Pin-for-Apple-Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Adapter-fits-iPhone-5-iPhone-6-iPad-iPod-/262111841398?hash=item3d07154c76:g:qDEAAOSwjVVV23iP


----------



## BeardedDragon

I tried it with these, it didn't work:
 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00P98N7C6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00PCY0OOQ?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## ClieOS

shadowskulkerer said:


> Why are you calling it the e17k?  I thought that was the alpen 2...
> 
> 1.  I tried it both ways.
> 
> ...


 
  
 It means your smartphone didn't actually detect Q1 on a hardware level, as if it doesn't even connect to your smartphone at all. You might want to search around and see if there is any setting you need to change to allow your smartphone to detect USB device. For example, my Xperia Z3+ requires manual detection via a quick launch button in the notification bar to detect any USB devices. There might be something similar on your smartphone as well.


----------



## MadDane

I have 2 OnePlus One's, Mine and my Wife's.  I am running UAPP & Nuetron and I can Not get either to recognize my Q1.  I have used a OTG to Micro USB, a Micro USB to micro USB.  I have turned off the charging switch, I have unpluged restarted and done every combination I can think of.  My Q1 is easily recognized by my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7.
  
 Any thoughts?  Really getting frustrated!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Claus


----------



## nk126

Picked up a Q1 to try with my B&O H6, and have been surprised and impressed. For whatever reason, I wasn't expecting much from a Fiio (brand bias, I know). But it's a really nice pairing. Have also tried a GeekOut 1000 and am finding I really prefer the Q1's sound. More depth, more natural bass without overdoing it (Bass Boost OFF & Gain LOW), and somehow just a nice natural sound that's fuller and warmer without coloring anything. Really impressed and thinking I may even keep this thing. I also like how it can double as an amp-only via 3.5mm in.


----------



## bavinck

Does anyone know if this works in DAC mode with the note 3 and tidal app?


----------



## andrew06

Works perfect with my HTC One.


----------



## MadDane

*ANYONE?!? *




maddane said:


> I have 2 OnePlus One's, Mine and my Wife's.  I am running UAPP & Nuetron and I can Not get either to recognize my Q1.  I have used a OTG to Micro USB, a Micro USB to micro USB.  I have turned off the charging switch, I have unpluged restarted and done every combination I can think of.  My Q1 is easily recognized by my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 9.7.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Really getting frustrated!!!
> 
> Claus


----------



## pauliunas

maddane said:


> *ANYONE?!? *



 

I can't think of anything else than testing your phone with a simple USB flash drive plugged in and seeing if it recognizes the device...


----------



## MadDane

It works with a simple USB, recognized immediately.


----------



## flumdog

Looks like the entry-level unit I've been waiting for.
  
 Suggestions on whether and if so how I can use this with my new Nexus 6p via USB-C?


----------



## johnhgs

Is there any way to connect an Ipod touch or Ipad 4th gen,both 30 pin connectors, to the Q1 with included wires.? Why can't you use the short connector included? If I use Ipad with IOS 7 can I get digital sound from the Q1. Thanks, John


----------



## ClieOS

johnhgs said:


> Is there any way to connect an Ipod touch or Ipad 4th gen,*both 30 pin connectors*, to the Q1 with included wires.? Why can't you use the short connector included? If I use Ipad with IOS 7 can I get digital sound from the Q1. Thanks, John


 
  
 Yes, you should be about to get them to recognize Q1, provided that they have at least iOS7 and above installed and the official Camera Connection Kit. As for why - because that's how Apple implemented it.


----------



## Supa Mint

flumdog said:


> Looks like the entry-level unit I've been waiting for.
> 
> Suggestions on whether and if so how I can use this with my new Nexus 6p via USB-C?


 
 The Q1 was plug and play with my 6P, using HibyMusic.  I would call it a significant (if not, dramatic) improvement in audio volume and quality compared to the stock 6P audio.
  
 Here is the cable that I used:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## ShadowSkulkerer

Well I've tried everything. I can't get my phone to see the Q1. Unless someone can tell me otherwise I think the S5 Active just doesn't work with it.


----------



## sandman2338

@ShadowSkulkerer
  
 Have you tried this
  
 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app.usbotgchecker&hl=en


----------



## johnhgs

Thanks, John


----------



## ShadowSkulkerer

sandman2338 said:


> @ShadowSkulkerer
> 
> 
> Have you tried this
> ...




... No. But there's a lot of reviews about it not uninstalling.


----------



## Cathcart

Tried the Q1 yesterday. All I can say is that there was a very noticeable spike in the mids that made snare drums sound oddly colored.


----------



## musiclife

ultrainferno said:


> I just published my review of the Q1. It's a nice entry DAC/AMP but it has its limits (and that's perfectly fine)


 

 I was gonna ask what is the difference between the Q1 and the E10k since they are both DAC/AMP around the same price point..... I am glad I checked your review since you actually define the E10k has having a better sound. In my city its still available and even cheaper than the Q1. Ok we do not get a line-in but sound quality is more important for me.
  
 Anybody else have tried both?


----------



## nk126

Yes. They're the same. I mean, I'm sure there are technical differences, but practically speaking I found them the same. Q1 is cheaper and offers line in for use as an amp-only, so I prefer it. But there's no material difference in sound between the two. Both are clean and just a tiny bit warm, relative to the price point.


----------



## musiclife

nk126 said:


> Yes. They're the same. I mean, I'm sure there are technical differences, but practically speaking I found them the same. Q1 is cheaper and offers line in for use as an amp-only, so I prefer it. But there's no material difference in sound between the two. Both are clean and just a tiny bit warm, relative to the price point.


 
  
 The OPAMP is different. And in the Headfonia article, the author preferred the E10k (and obviously the more expensive E17k) to the Q1 = http://www.headfonia.com/review-fiio-q1-the-entry-dacamp/2/

 EDIT: here in Europe I can get the E10k for 15 euros less than the Q1.


----------



## nk126

Cool. Like I said, I found them to sound the same.


----------



## dacari

There is another review a bit more positive, with comparisons with E10K too.
  
 http://headfonics.com/2015/09/the-q1-dacamp-by-fiio/


----------



## musiclife

nk126 said:


> Cool. Like I said, I found them to sound the same.


 

 Oh I didnt know you had both in hands. The headfonia guys test very high end stuff and I am definately not at this level so I am not sure I would hear the difference either. 
  


dacari said:


> There is another review a bit more positive, with comparisons with E10K too.
> 
> http://headfonics.com/2015/09/the-q1-dacamp-by-fiio/


 

 Thanks for the link, but I don't see the comparaison with the E10k, only with E17k and E11k, both of them being "less good" sounding than E10k according to Headfonia.


----------



## nk126

musiclife said:


> Oh I didnt know you had both in hands. The headfonia guys test very high end stuff and I am definately not at this level so I am not sure I would hear the difference either.


 

 Yeah, I bought both from Amazon to test in person and choose one. Went with Q1 for the reasons mentioned earlier. And I like the sound, particularly paired with my B&O H6. It warms and opens them up just enough (with Bass OFF and Gain LOW). 
  
 No doubt there are differences in the sound if you care to examine super-closely using the proper gear. I just meant to say that, in my experience, there's no practical difference in the sound.


----------



## Brooko

cathcart said:


> Tried the Q1 yesterday. All I can say is that there was a very noticeable spike in the mids that made snare drums sound oddly colored.



I've measured it - the Q1 is perfectly flat - no spikes. Are you sure that spike you're getting isn't from something else?


----------



## dacari

musiclife said:


> Thanks for the link, but I don't see the comparaison with the E10k, only with E17k and E11k, both of them being "less good" sounding than E10k according to Headfonia.


 
  
 Yes, my fault, he only says this, and he is talking about price.
  
*Of course the Q1 is not the only FiiO portable DAC/Amp in existence and the Q1 itself replaces the older E07k and sits right behind the E17k and the E18 and slightly ahead of the desktop based E10.*


----------



## Cathcart

brooko said:


> I've measured it - the Q1 is perfectly flat - no spikes. Are you sure that spike you're getting isn't from something else?



I also tried the E11k during that session, and it sounded very nice, so the issue wasn't the headphones. Could be that I tried a faulty unit, or the interconnect or faulty jack had something to do with it.


----------



## musiclife

Just ordered the E10k. Will post my impressions when I receive it. I already have a sabre dac (hifimedyi) and a PA2V2 at home. Headphones AKG612 pro and Superlux HD668b.
  
 Actually im getting the Fiio just for the AKG because of its 120 ohm I just cannot get a loud listening level even with the PA2v2 before distortion.


----------



## bavinck

Anyone try the q1 with ATH-R70X?


----------



## Vividcard

bavinck said:


> Anyone try the q1 with ATH-R70X?


 
 I tried the 50x. Pretty fantastic if I say so myself. YMMV with the 70x


----------



## bavinck

vividcard said:


> I tried the 50x. Pretty fantastic if I say so myself. YMMV with the 70x


 
 I'm worried about the power requirements on the 470 Ohm r70x.


----------



## flumdog

supa mint said:


> The Q1 was plug and play with my 6P, using HibyMusic.  I would call it a significant (if not, dramatic) improvement in audio volume and quality compared to the stock 6P audio.
> 
> Here is the cable that I used:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> ...


 
 I can confirm that the Q1 is plug and play with the Nexus 6p. Using UAPP and the cable you suggested. PnP on my Macbook Air too. This is my first DAC/Amp but I find it to be a big upgrade over using the headphone jack.


----------



## PixelSquish

flumdog said:


> I can confirm that the Q1 is plug and play with the Nexus 6p. Using UAPP and the cable you suggested. PnP on my Macbook Air too. This is my first DAC/Amp but I find it to be a big upgrade over using the headphone jack.


 
 i need a cable like the one you have but short, like a few inches long, not 3 ft (for portable use with a 6P). haven't had any luck finding one. if you do please post. thanks!


----------



## nk126

Has anyone tried a non-Apple brand lightning to USB adapter (connection kit) with the Q1 and an iOS device? I'm guessing it won't work, but of course would rather spend $5 for a generic dongle than $29 on the real thing.


----------



## PixelSquish

flumdog said:


> I can confirm that the Q1 is plug and play with the Nexus 6p. Using UAPP and the cable you suggested. PnP on my Macbook Air too. This is my first DAC/Amp but I find it to be a big upgrade over using the headphone jack.


 
 also can you try Google Play Music and see if that works via USB OTG? thanks!


----------



## Cathcart

vividcard said:


> I tried the 50x. Pretty fantastic if I say so myself. YMMV with the 70x


 
 The M70x is quite different from the M50x, and the R70x is even more so because it's 470 ohms and open. You might have confused the R70x with the M70x.


----------



## bavinck

cathcart said:


> The M70x is quite different from the M50x, and the R70x is even more so because it's 470 ohms and open. You might have confused the R70x with the M70x.




I think he is. Has anyone used an hd600 or hd650 with the q1? Just looking to see if it can drive my r70x.


----------



## MadDane

I use my HD 650 all the time with my HP laptop no problem driving. Set on high gain, no bass and computer volume at @50%.


----------



## bavinck

maddane said:


> I use my HD 650 all the time with my HP laptop no problem driving. Set on high gain, no bass and computer volume at @50%.


 
 Not sure I am following what you are meaning. Are you saying on high gain your HD600s have no bass when the volume dial is 50%?


----------



## Vividcard

bavinck said:


> Not sure I am following what you are meaning. Are you saying on high gain your HD600s have no bass when the volume dial is 50%?


 
 Correct me if I'm wrong @MadDane, but I think he means he is driving his 650's at hi gain, no bass boost, volume dial at 50% and all sounds well.


----------



## MadDane

vividcard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong @MadDane
> , but I think he means he is driving his 650's at hi gain, no bass boost, volume dial at 50% and all sounds well.




Correct!


----------



## headphone man07

Can you charge an ipod classic 5 through the line out if I use the usb out on the bottom? Also, how many usb ports does it have?


----------



## GTAXL

I don't know how you got it to work with your Note 4.. I have a Note 4 running Android 5.1.1 and I connect my Fiio Q1 to it using a Cable Matters OTG cable and the audio still goes out through the phone speaker. I tried HibyMusic too with the same results, I got the DAC to work though, after restarting my phone 2 times and keep plugging the otg cable in and out multiple times. Why is it acting like this, I don't want it to be so complicated to pair the Fiio with my phone. When I got it to work it sounded great and worked hours, until I got a call and had to unplug the DAC. When a call came in whilst music was playing there was a very loud screech, I thought my phone blew my DAC but it still works great (tested on computer). Plugged it back into my Note 4, same issue, audio out through speaker.. I'm very disappointed, not with the Fiio, it's great and I did need it for my laptop, but I want to use it with my phone too and I don't want this hassle. *cries* I blame Android


----------



## MadDane

gtaxl said:


> I don't know how you got it to work with your Note 4.. I have a Note 4 running Android 5.1.1 and I connect my Fiio Q1 to it using a Cable Matters OTG cable and the audio still goes out through the phone speaker. I tried HibyMusic too with the same results, I got the DAC to work though, after restarting my phone 2 times and keep plugging the otg cable in and out multiple times. Why is it acting like this, I don't want it to be so complicated to pair the Fiio with my phone. When I got it to work it sounded great and worked hours, until I got a call and had to unplug the DAC. When a call came in whilst music was playing there was a very loud screech, I thought my phone blew my DAC but it still works great (tested on computer). Plugged it back into my Note 4, same issue, audio out through speaker.. I'm very disappointed, not with the Fiio, it's great and I did need it for my laptop, but I want to use it with my phone too and I don't want this hassle. *cries* I blame Android
> [/quote
> 
> I'm not sure who you're responding to?


----------



## Supa Mint

I'm new to the head-fi world, but the Q1 has been a fun addition. I'm interested in hearing what good closed-back over-ear headphones will reveal. 

Does anyone have suggestions for pairing a Q1 with a set if over-ear headphones? What impedence range do you think I should be looking at, or what is the limitation? After initial research, I'm planning to try the following: PSB M4U 1, Grado 225e or 325e, Oppo PM-3, and V-moda m100. But reviews are mixed. I'd be ecstatic to find some clean, tight, punchy bass. But wouldn't we all?

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or guidance.


----------



## Vividcard

supa mint said:


> I'm new to the head-fi world, but the Q1 has been a fun addition. I'm interested in hearing what good closed-back over-ear headphones will reveal.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for pairing a Q1 with a set if over-ear headphones? What impedence range do you think I should be looking at, or what is the limitation? After initial research, I'm planning to try the following: PSB M4U 1, Grado 225e or 325e, Oppo PM-3, and V-moda m100. But reviews are mixed. I'd be ecstatic to find some clean, tight, punchy bass. But wouldn't we all?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or guidance.


 
 I can only tell you what I feel with the Oppo PM-3 (have em on loan at the moment, if you wanna try them there is a handy loaner program @Jiffy Squid is running) the Oppo PM-3 to me is rather neutral with a colder low end and not a ton of sparkle on the top. Q1 added a proper punchy bass vs running on my pc straight. Didn't really help warm it up sadly. You may wanna consider the Hifiman HE-400 though. Does wonders for them


----------



## Supa Mint

vividcard said:


> Can only tell you what I feel with the Oppo PM-3 (have em on loan at the moment, if you wanna try them there is a handy loaner program @Jiffy Squid is running) the Oppo PM-3 to me is rather neutral with a colder low end and not a ton of sparkle on the top. Q1 added a proper punchy bass vs running on my pc straight. Didn't really help warm it up sadly. You may wanna consider the Hifiman HE-400 though. Does wonders for them


 
 Great info, thank you!  Do you believe that the Q1 has enough to give you a good representation of the PM-3?  They're only 26 Ohm, so it seem like they wouldn't need much power.  But I'm sure that there's more to it, than what I understand.  The PM-3 loaner program sounds like a great opportunity to try them out.
  
 As for the HE-400, it was on my shortlist, and I'm still tempted by them.  At some point, I talked myself into thinking that I wanted a closed back headphone - so that I could keep my listening to myself.  Although, I'd compromise privacy for the sound I'm looking for.  Thanks for the recommendation - seems like there are a lot of HE-400 fans out there.
  
 Erick


----------



## bavinck

supa mint said:


> I'm new to the head-fi world, but the Q1 has been a fun addition. I'm interested in hearing what good closed-back over-ear headphones will reveal.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for pairing a Q1 with a set if over-ear headphones? What impedence range do you think I should be looking at, or what is the limitation? After initial research, I'm planning to try the following: PSB M4U 1, Grado 225e or 325e, Oppo PM-3, and V-moda m100. But reviews are mixed. I'd be ecstatic to find some clean, tight, punchy bass. But wouldn't we all?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions or guidance.




I really like my Nad hp50. Check out the reviews and thread for that guy. It's on innerfidelity wall of fame too so he has a review for it if you want to read it.


----------



## Vividcard

supa mint said:


> Great info, thank you!  Do you believe that the Q1 has enough to give you a good representation of the PM-3?  They're only 26 Ohm, so it seem like they wouldn't need much power.  But I'm sure that there's more to it, than what I understand.  The PM-3 loaner program sounds like a great opportunity to try them out.
> 
> As for the HE-400, it was on my shortlist, and I'm still tempted by them.  At some point, I talked myself into thinking that I wanted a closed back headphone - so that I could keep my listening to myself.  Although, I'd compromise privacy for the sound I'm looking for.  Thanks for the recommendation - seems like there are a lot of HE-400 fans out there.
> 
> Erick


 
 With most planars, they are easy enough to drive. But they always sound better when properly powered. Thats what I feel and what I gather most people agree with when it comes to planar magnetics. HE 400 is definitely not a private headphone, but they are a lot of fun to own and I love the sound signature. the headband on my original he-400 wasn't real good, but I opened up the band and overstuffed it. Don't recommend this unless you know how to work with leather, but it helped a ton!


----------



## pauliunas

supa mint said:


> I'm new to the head-fi world, but the Q1 has been a fun addition. I'm interested in hearing what good closed-back over-ear headphones will reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Well, the grados are actually open back... And when I tried SR125e, it had an ugly resonance dip in mid-high frequencies. After investigating the graphs, I discovered that the higher tier models have it too, although not so apparent. So choose carefully.
And by the way, I don't need bass. I need a clean, analytic sound where the bass doesn't hide any details or draw attention from them  So saying that everyone wants a punchy bass is incorrect...


----------



## christianabiera

Curious question. I recently got myself a q1 around last week and have been using it non stop. But I suddenly had a sudden realization that I am using a custom LOD cable that uses the Line-in feature of the amp and am using an analog input so I can't help but shake the feeling that I'm not getting the most from my little drinking buddy. My question is this. Am I still utilizing the DAC portion of my Q1 when using the line-in feature? I'm currently using an iPod Classic 6G. I've read somewhere that I need an apple CCK to properly use a DAC but it was from a really old post. What do you guys say?


----------



## pauliunas

christianabiera said:


> Curious question. I recently got myself a q1 around last week and have been using it non stop. But I suddenly had a sudden realization that I am using a custom LOD cable that uses the Line-in feature of the amp and am using an analog input so I can't help but shake the feeling that I'm not getting the most from my little drinking buddy. My question is this. Am I still utilizing the DAC portion of my Q1 when using the line-in feature? I'm currently using an iPod Classic 6G. I've read somewhere that I need an apply CCK to properly use a DAC but it was from a really old post. What do you guys say?



 

usb is digital, 3.5mm is analog. DAC stands for Digital to Analog Converter. So obviously you need a digital input


----------



## Supa Mint

bavinck said:


> I really like my Nad hp50. Check out the reviews and thread for that guy. It's on innerfidelity wall of fame too so he has a review for it if you want to read it.


 
  
 Ok, I've read the reviews (and much more) about the HP50.  Sounds intriguing, and hopefully a good match for the Q1.  It's now on my short list - thank you for the recommendation!
  


vividcard said:


> With most planars, they are easy enough to drive. But they always sound better when properly powered. Thats what I feel and what I gather most people agree with when it comes to planar magnetics. HE 400 is definitely not a private headphone, but they are a lot of fun to own and I love the sound signature. the headband on my original he-400 wasn't real good, but I opened up the band and overstuffed it. Don't recommend this unless you know how to work with leather, but it helped a ton!


 
  
 Thanks - I'll start my trials with the assumption that I have enough power with the Q1 to get an accurate read on each of the headphones.  I just didn't want to find myself in a situation where underpowering these headphones during my demos gave me a distorted view of which headphone to choose.
  


> Well, the grados are actually open back... And when I tried SR125e, it had an ugly resonance dip in mid-high frequencies. After investigating the graphs, I discovered that the higher tier models have it too, although not so apparent. So choose carefully.
> And by the way, I don't need bass. I need a clean, analytic sound where the bass doesn't hide any details or draw attention from them
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks - I completely missed that the Grados were open back.  I hate ruling out headphones because they aren't closed.  I'll take another look when it comes time for my second pair of headphones.  And you bring up an interesting point about bass.  I incorrectly assumed that the reference music would be recorded with punchy bass; and that representing that bass as such would not compromise the rest of the music.  I often listen to rock music (Rush, Metallica, Queensryche, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Tool, etc), and just assumed that the bass needed to have some 'impact'.  But what am I missing by over-focusing on the bass?  I would like to find out!!  Any recommendations for a closed back headphone under $400 that would represent this music cleanly and analytically, paired with the Q1?  I'd love to add it to my demo list, which currently includes:
  
 NAD HP50
 V-moda m100
 PSB M4U 1
 Oppo PM-3


----------



## pauliunas

supa mint said:


> Ok, I've read the reviews (and much more) about the HP50.  Sounds intriguing, and hopefully a good match for the Q1.  It's now on my short list - thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'll start my trials with the assumption that I have enough power with the Q1 to get an accurate read on each of the headphones.  I just didn't want to find myself in a situation where underpowering these headphones during my demos gave me a distorted view of which headphone to choose.
> ...



 

Well, it's not bad to have punchy bass, not in all genres. Since I listen to classical music, there is no frequency that is more important than others, so having overexpressed bass would hurt. However, from my understanding, bass is very important in rock. I don't listen to it so I can't comment personally, but a lot of people like having a wide soundstage for it, that is, being able to hear different instruments as if they were each playing from a separate speaker. This results in a more realistic sound representation. And for a wide soundstage, open back headphones are the best. Since Grado has one of the best bass from all open headphones, this brand is beloved by rock lovers. Of course, this is still very subjective, but from what I've heard it's a really great choice. Although some people like being "inside the band", which is more likely to be accomplished with closed headphones and narrow soundstage. I guess you'll have to try it to find out, but definitely don't eliminate Grado from your options list.


----------



## bavinck

supa mint said:


> Ok, I've read the reviews (and much more) about the HP50.  Sounds intriguing, and hopefully a good match for the Q1.  It's now on my short list - thank you for the recommendation!
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'll start my trials with the assumption that I have enough power with the Q1 to get an accurate read on each of the headphones.  I just didn't want to find myself in a situation where underpowering these headphones during my demos gave me a distorted view of which headphone to choose.
> ...


 
  
 I listen to much of the kind of music you have listed. For EDM, the m100 fairs very well as it has strong (I think bloated) bass presence, good highs but somewhat recessed mids to my ears. They do not do well with rock imo, especially classic rock. Never heard the pm3, but people like it. The hp50s do well on basically all genres as they are pretty balanced, but on the warm side of neutral. 
  
 For rock, I would suggest to you that bass is probably the least important aspect of the music - especially classic rock. Mids are where the action is for rock, with good extension in the treble. Grados are amazing at this, and for your second pair of headphones you can't go wrong with Grado SR80E to dip your toe in the grado water.
  
 If you want to break the bank my personal fav for rock is HiFiman He400i. Just stunning!
  
 You may also want to consider Mr. SPeakers Mad Dogs - I have read they are pretty good for rock too.


----------



## Vividcard

bavinck said:


> I listen to much of the kind of music you have listed. For EDM, the m100 fairs very well as it has strong (I think bloated) bass presence, good highs but somewhat recessed mids to my ears. They do not do well with rock imo, especially classic rock. Never heard the pm3, but people like it. The hp50s do well on basically all genres as they are pretty balanced, but on the warm side of neutral.
> 
> For rock, I would suggest to you that bass is probably the least important aspect of the music - especially classic rock. Mids are where the action is for rock, with good extension in the treble. Grados are amazing at this, and for your second pair of headphones you can't go wrong with Grado SR80E to dip your toe in the grado water.
> 
> ...


 
  +1 to the Mad Dogs, although these will require some power for proper sound, they are pretty boring without proper driven sound. I'll try to have my friend bring in his Mad Dog Alphas and see if my Q1's can give a good drive for em. Would probably be something that would be a more cost effective option vs the PM-3s.


----------



## Supa Mint

pauliunas said:


> Well, it's not bad to have punchy bass, not in all genres. Since I listen to classical music, there is no frequency that is more important than others, so having overexpressed bass would hurt. However, from my understanding, bass is very important in rock. I don't listen to it so I can't comment personally, but a lot of people like having a wide soundstage for it, that is, being able to hear different instruments as if they were each playing from a separate speaker. This results in a more realistic sound representation. And for a wide soundstage, open back headphones are the best. Since Grado has one of the best bass from all open headphones, this brand is beloved by rock lovers. Of course, this is still very subjective, but from what I've heard it's a really great choice. Although some people like being "inside the band", which is more likely to be accomplished with closed headphones and narrow soundstage. I guess you'll have to try it to find out, but definitely don't eliminate Grado from your options list.


 
 Thanks, this gives me some good ideas; and some great things to listen for.  Good to hear about the Grados.  I may have to listen to some open-back headphones, such as the Grado's or HE400i, to better understand what I might be missing by going with a closed-back option.  
  


bavinck said:


> I listen to much of the kind of music you have listed. For EDM, the m100 fairs very well as it has strong (I think bloated) bass presence, good highs but somewhat recessed mids to my ears. They do not do well with rock imo, especially classic rock. Never heard the pm3, but people like it. The hp50s do well on basically all genres as they are pretty balanced, but on the warm side of neutral.
> 
> For rock, I would suggest to you that bass is probably the least important aspect of the music - especially classic rock. Mids are where the action is for rock, with good extension in the treble. Grados are amazing at this, and for your second pair of headphones you can't go wrong with Grado SR80E to dip your toe in the grado water.
> 
> ...


 
 Interesting feedback!  I may have to redefine what I referred to as "bass", since that bass/kick drum, floor tom, and bass guitar are what I would like to keep accurately represented with the music I listen to.  I assumed that guitar would be described as "mids", and I can understand why this would be so important for rock music.  I'm looking forward to reading more about the SR80E, HE400i, and Mad Dogs (and the Mad Dog Pro??) - I feel that I MUST hear them now, so that I know what you are referring to.
  


vividcard said:


> +1 to the Mad Dogs, although these will require some power for proper sound, they are pretty boring without proper driven sound. I'll try to have my friend bring in his Mad Dog Alphas and see if my Q1's can give a good drive for em. Would probably be something that would be a more cost effective option vs the PM-3s.


 
 Another Mad Dog recommendation - interesting!  That would be fantastic if you could test drive the Mag Dog Alphas with the Q1.  I don't find their specifications on the Mr Speakers website, so I wonder what impedance the Mad Dogs are.  Anyway, I appreciate your willingness to try them out for me.
  
  
 Thanks everyone for the help, the education, and the recommendations.  Is this a great community, or what!


----------



## christianabiera

pauliunas said:


> christianabiera said:
> 
> 
> > Curious question. I recently got myself a q1 around last week and have been using it non stop. But I suddenly had a sudden realization that I am using a custom LOD cable that uses the Line-in feature of the amp and am using an analog input so I can't help but shake the feeling that I'm not getting the most from my little drinking buddy. My question is this. Am I still utilizing the DAC portion of my Q1 when using the line-in feature? I'm currently using an iPod Classic 6G. I've read somewhere that I need an apply CCK to properly use a DAC but it was from a really old post. What do you guys say?
> ...


 
 Dang, so I really do need that CCK?


----------



## holden4th

Apparently Fiio are working on a connector to solve this issue and remove the need for the cck. Let's hope it comes out soon.


----------



## pauliunas

christianabiera said:


> Dang, so I really do need that CCK?



 

You cal still try a chinese adapter from ebay...


----------



## christianabiera

pauliunas said:


> christianabiera said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, so I really do need that CCK?
> ...


 
 Can you point me to one? Not really sure what to search.


----------



## christianabiera

holden4th said:


> Apparently Fiio are working on a connector to solve this issue and remove the need for the cck. Let's hope it comes out soon.


 
 Oh god please let this be true. When was this news out?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

christianabiera said:


> Curious question. I recently got myself a q1 around last week and have been using it non stop. But I suddenly had a sudden realization that I am using a custom LOD cable that uses the Line-in feature of the amp and am using an analog input so I can't help but shake the feeling that I'm not getting the most from my little drinking buddy. My question is this. Am I still utilizing the DAC portion of my Q1 when using the line-in feature? I'm currently using an iPod Classic 6G. I've read somewhere that I need an apple CCK to properly use a DAC but it was from a really old post. What do you guys say?




It depends. Going by my search the iPod 6g had a 30pin connector and a real line out that's not shabby at all. The Q1 has its own DAC but you don't "have" to use it if you've got a good source to feed its analog line in with. 

Best regards,
Joe for FiiO


----------



## pauliunas

christianabiera said:


> Can you point me to one? Not really sure what to search.



 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pc-Micro-USB-to-Lightning-8-Pin-Charger-Converter-Adapter-For-iPhone-6-5-5S-/251996676272?hash=item3aac2c20b0:g:hP8AAOSwpDdVfq2~
Something like this, maybe? I can't guarantee it will work, but I think you can risk that $1 for a chance to save the price of a CCK. Well, if you have the time


----------



## christianabiera

joe bloggs said:


> It depends. Going by my search the iPod 6g had a 30pin connector and a real line out that's not shabby at all. The Q1 has its own DAC but you don't "have" to use it if you've got a good source to feed its analog line in with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Eep! From the man himself! Thanks for the response! While the DAC on my iPod Classic 6G is all and good, I really only want to know what I should do to be able to utilize my Q1's DAC using my iPod as a source. So, that being said, I have a couple questions, if you don't mind me asking.
  
 1.) Am I able to use my Q1's DAC using my current set up? (iPod connected to the Q1's line-in port via a line out dock cable)
 2.) If not, how will I be able to do this? Use the Q1's DAC, I mean.
 3.) And lastly, will using an apple CCK for my iPod to connect it to my Q1 via USB port work?


----------



## nk126

christianabiera said:


> Eep! From the man himself! Thanks for the response! While the DAC on my iPod Classic 6G is all and good, I really only want to know what I should do to be able to utilize my Q1's DAC using my iPod as a source. So, that being said, I have a couple questions, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> 1.) Am I able to use my Q1's DAC using my current set up? (iPod connected to the Q1's line-in port via a line out dock cable)
> 2.) If not, how will I be able to do this? Use the Q1's DAC, I mean.
> 3.) And lastly, will using an apple CCK for my iPod to connect it to my Q1 via USB port work?




1) No. Line in is analog, so the signal will already have been converted from D to A. 
2) Use CCK (with iPod) or use usb from another digital source like a laptop
3) Yes


----------



## Joe Bloggs

^
Stuck between nk126's answer above and ClieOS's answer below, after initial research, I'm inclined to agree with ClieOS's version for now. As usual we make no guarantee that our DACs work with a particular portable device, but this case looks more iffy that most.
http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=838
Research credit to JDS Labs, for now 
"Note that iOS 7 is mandatory to use a DAC, meaning these adapters are suitable for iPad, iPhone, and iPod Touch running iOS 7. There’s currently no standard digital audio support for iPod Classic or iPod Nano, as they do not support iOS 7."
v


----------



## ClieOS

Note that CCK doesn't automatically mean it has digital-out - the ability for CCK to detect USB DAC comes with the introduction of iOS7, and only with devices that are capable of running iOS7. Given iPod (with the exception of iPod Touch) can not run iOS7, I have my doubt adding a CCK will make Q1 compatible to iPod 6G.
  
 To have iPod outputting digital, the only way I know is have a USB DAC with the Apple MFi chip - which usually mean it will be much more expensive then Q1's price range.


----------



## nk126

supa mint said:


> Thanks, this gives me some good ideas; and some great things to listen for.  Good to hear about the Grados.  I may have to listen to some open-back headphones, such as the Grado's or HE400i, to better understand what I might be missing by going with a closed-back option.
> 
> Interesting feedback!  I may have to redefine what I referred to as "bass", since that bass/kick drum, floor tom, and bass guitar are what I would like to keep accurately represented with the music I listen to.  I assumed that guitar would be described as "mids", and I can understand why this would be so important for rock music.  I'm looking forward to reading more about the SR80E, HE400i, and Mad Dogs (and the Mad Dog Pro??) - I feel that I MUST hear them now, so that I know what you are referring to.
> 
> ...




Personally I found the PSBs to be a little too warm and "boomy" for my tastes when listening to rock. The Q1 would enhance that warm feel just a tiny bit more, even. HP50 have a similar sound, from what I've read and heard. 

PM-3 are really nice but lacking just a tiny bit in treble. 

YMMV, of course.


----------



## spunnik

noob question what is the best between Fiio Q1(amp+dac) or Fiio A3 (E11K) only amp ?


----------



## christianabiera

Alright, that pretty much answers all my questions. I might try to get my hands on a set of CCK's just to see if it'll work. Thanks guys! Loving the support


----------



## PixelSquish

supa mint said:


> The Q1 was plug and play with my 6P, using HibyMusic.  I would call it a significant (if not, dramatic) improvement in audio volume and quality compared to the stock 6P audio.
> 
> Here is the cable that I used:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBRX0Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
> ...


 
 this cable works but it seems that it is using the phone's battery to charge the oppo ha-2. can you confirm?


----------



## holden4th

christianabiera said:


> Oh god please let this be true. When was this news out?


 

 I read it somewhere on this forum I think. Maybe Fiios Joe Bloggs can confirm this for us.
  
 Over to you Joe.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

holden4th said:


> christianabiera said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god please let this be true. When was this news out?
> ...




Basically, we know somebody (not us) who has a bunch of these cables that adapt Lightning ports directly to USB audio. They cutely called it the "L19" as if it were from our cable series, and even provide instructions on operating our DACs to connect with iDevices with this cable. We've even tested these cables and they work just swell with the iPhone and our DACs (and other companies' DACs). But apparently they're obliged to just let these cables sit in a warehouse for the indefinite future because of licensing issues 

So yeah, it's called the L19 and it works. But good luck finding one to buy. :rolleyes:


----------



## spunnik

please guys help me choice which is better between fiio Q1 and A3 (e11k)


----------



## Brooko

spunnik said:


> please guys help me choice which is better between fiio Q1 and A3 (e11k)


 
  
 The reason you're getting no help is because there is no "better".  Try giving us an idea of what your requirements are, then we might be able to help.
  
 EG:
  - do you need a DAC as well as an amp?
  - is this just for portable amping?
  - what are your headphones?
  - what is your source?
  - what are your preferences?
  
 If you are solely comparing as portable amps:

Both have low output impedance (0.2-0.3 ohm)
Both are similar on crosstalk, SNR and distortion measurements
E11K is more powerful (270 mW into 32 ohm vs 190 mW)
Q1 has more battery life (30 hrs vs 16 hours)
Both have bass boost and gain switch
Both are similar size - E11K is marginally smaller
  
 Q1 also has the DAC function


----------



## spunnik

Brooko you are right,
 Mainly listening pop and commercial music, my source are Ipod Shuffle and Phone (Samsung Galaxy S3) and a few times the computer and I think in a short future also Fiio M3
 I was looking for something portable, my headphones are V-Moda M80 and AKG 550...
 said this Q1 or A3 (e11k) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 thank you


----------



## Brooko

Neither headphone is hard to drive.  If you intend using the device also as a DAC for your laptop from time to time, get the Q1.


----------



## Mike Burley

Any updates on how the E10K stacks up against the Q1? I would mostly be using this at my work desk, but do periodically listen on the go.  Thinking I could just hook up a portable battery pack to the E10K. Just looking for comparisons in sound quality, and ease of connection to an iPhone 6. I'm pairing this with my Superlux 668 Evo, which sound pretty good straight out of the iphone as it is. Am I going to get a huge bump is quality from either option?


----------



## nk126

mike burley said:


> Any updates on how the E10K stacks up against the Q1? I would mostly be using this at my work desk, but do periodically listen on the go.  Thinking I could just hook up a portable battery pack to the E10K. Just looking for comparisons in sound quality, and ease of connection to an iPhone 6. I'm pairing this with my Superlux 668 Evo, which sound pretty good straight out of the iphone as it is. Am I going to get a huge bump is quality from either option?




You should go back and read the thread. 

But no, you will got get a huge improvement. It'll be minor at best.


----------



## Mike Burley

nk126 said:


> You should go back and read the thread.
> 
> But no, you will got get a huge improvement. It'll be minor at best.


 

 I did breeze through the 25 pages, and I saw a couple very brief comparisons, each contradicting each other, so I was hoping for something more specific. I'll give it another look tonight. Thanks for the info. Interesting that everyone goes on about how awesome these things are, but only provides a minor improvement. I'm prob going to pick up a DAC/Amp combo simply because the volume isn't loud enough when out and about..


----------



## nk126

Well,it's a $70 amp and $40 set of cans you're talking about. I'm not saying price should be used to judge quality, but I'd imagine a top notch dac would have a bigger impact on a top notch pair of headphones, you know? I have a q1 and it for sure makes a difference, but it's quite subtle.


----------



## spunnik

brooko said:


> Neither headphone is hard to drive.  If you intend using the device also as a DAC for your laptop from time to time, get the Q1.


 
  
 what would you choose for the audio portability between:
  
 Fiio M3 + Q1 or A3 (e11k)
 Fiio X1 + Q1 or A3 (e11k)
 Ipod/Phone + Q1
  
 what is the best dynamic solution remaining in a budget of about € 200


----------



## Supa Mint

FWIW, I did a very rough comparison between the headphone jack of my Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver (CD player input) and the Q1 (FLAC input), with some relatively inexpensive Brainwavz Jive IEM's.  Obviously not a perfect apples-to-apples comparison.  Anyway, the Onkyo receiver could generate more volume than the Q1 - which probably isn't a surprise, considering that it is capable of putting out >100X more wattage.  I'm not a practicing audiophile, so I'm finding it difficult to describe the differences.  But when doing back-and-forth A/B comparisons between the two systems using the same music, it seemed that the Q1 was slightly warmer, and had a 'depth' and/or 'presence' that the Onkyo didn't have.  The Q1 sounded 'richer' to me.
  
 Anyway, it was fun to focus on hearing miniscule difference.  I don't believe that I had any bias. In actuality, I was hoping that the Onkyo would be amazing, because I'd rather use it as my primary source for home use with some full-size headphones (the Q1 was intended for traveling).  But I think that I'll use the Q1 for home use also.  
  
 Although, now I'm curious what a full-size headphone amp sounds like.


----------



## yoyorast10

Does it have a dac worth of note?


----------



## spunnik

The Q1 amp is comparable with X3 2nd gen Amp ?


----------



## Mike Burley

double post


----------



## Mike Burley

nk126 said:


> Well,it's a $70 amp and $40 set of cans you're talking about. I'm not saying price should be used to judge quality, but I'd imagine a top notch dac would have a bigger impact on a top notch pair of headphones, you know? I have a q1 and it for sure makes a difference, but it's quite subtle.


 
  
 I hear your point, but its just interesting to hear people talk about how well these $40 cans stack up against $100-300 cans, and how incredible the Q1 is, and others say its just a subtle improvement... it really helps you put things in perspective. 

 I'm not an audiophile. I've got Audioengine A5+ for home listening, and these Superlux are my first set of headphones, and I'm pretty impressed. If Q1 and E10k are pretty close in quality, I guess the portability of the Q1 would give them the easy win.


----------



## nk126

mike burley said:


> I hear your point, but its just interesting to hear people talk about how well these $40 cans stack up against $100-300 cans, and how incredible the Q1 is, and others say its just a subtle improvement... it really helps you put things in perspective.
> 
> I'm not an audiophile. I've got Audioengine A5+ for home listening, and these Superlux are my first set of headphones, and I'm pretty impressed. If Q1 and E10k are pretty close in quality, I guess the portability of the Q1 would give them the easy win.


 

 Totally agree. I mean, I'm skeptical AND a gearhead, so you know, expect nothing helpful from me 
  
 I tried a few cheap headphone amps with my old cans (PSB) and didn't think it was worth keeping any of them. Then I found some cans I like better and am finding that the Q1 makes a difference. But it's all so subjective that it's hard for me to give anything but very measured/YMMV opinions to other people. Coming from stock smartphone earbuds, $120 spent on superlux and a q1 will yield an exponential increase in listening joy. 
  
 And yeah, for me, the portability and slightly cheaper price gave q1 the edge over e01k.


----------



## Mike Burley

nk126 said:


> Totally agree. I mean, I'm skeptical AND a gearhead, so you know, expect nothing helpful from me
> 
> I tried a few cheap headphone amps with my old cans (PSB) and didn't think it was worth keeping any of them. Then I found some cans I like better and am finding that the Q1 makes a difference. But it's all so subjective that it's hard for me to give anything but very measured/YMMV opinions to other people. Coming from stock smartphone earbuds, $120 spent on superlux and a q1 will yield an exponential increase in listening joy.
> 
> And yeah, for me, the portability and slightly cheaper price gave q1 the edge over e01k.


 
 I think I have a decent idea of what kind of improvements to expect after unplugging my Superlux EVOs from my iphone and into my garage Yamaha receiver. Line out+DAC+amp=joy. It was subtle, but if you pay attention the lows have much more punch and rumble, not that I'm a bass head. This was with FLAC jazz, lol. Any jazz fans check out www.europaradiojazz.org for 1MBs streaming of FLAC vinyl rips.


----------



## nk126

mike burley said:


> Any jazz fans check out www.europaradiojazz.org for 1MBs streaming of FLAC vinyl rips.


 
  
 Oh, nice! I'll check it out. I write for a living and so can't listen to much music with vocals during the work day. Been listening to a lot of McCoy Tyner lately. Will for sure check out the FLAC streams!


----------



## cdahdude

Hi everyone,
  
 I currently drive my DUNU DN-1000's out of my Samsung Galaxy S4, and it's pretty clear my source needs some support, it just doesn't sound good. I've been thinking of buying the Q1 for a while, but am wondering if anybody else recommends this. I just want something inexpensive that can run my buds properly.


----------



## BohanYe

any reason to trade the e07k for the q1 as the portable dac/amp?


----------



## cresny

bohanye said:


> any reason to trade the e07k for the q1 as the portable dac/amp?



The Q1 has a very nice volume potentiometer instead of digital step controls. YMMV but it makes a big difference for me.


----------



## Fazzer

Guys should I buy this or the x1?
I am new to anps/dacs. Looking to pair with Sony xb30. 


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Vividcard

Finally got my hands on a USB OTG cable. Zenfone 2 pairs well on stock rom. Using Blissmod, all audio goes through it, including spotify. Sounds fantastic. Sadly, My Lumia 1520 does not work. Despite being on Windows 10 Mobile, the new OTG support (including audio) will only work on new hardware with Win10mo. Looks like its time to drop some money on the 950 or 950XL.


----------



## yoyorast10

vividcard said:


> Finally got my hands on a USB OTG cable. Zenfone 2 pairs well on stock rom. Using Blissmod, all audio goes through it, including spotify. Sounds fantastic. Sadly, My Lumia 1520 does not work. Despite being on Windows 10 Mobile, the new OTG support (including audio) will only work on new hardware with Win10mo. Looks like its time to drop some money on the 950 or 950XL.


 
  
 "Finally got my hands on a USB OTG cable"
  
 how do you go about getting one? do you have any amazon link or whatever that has international shipping? (to europe).
  
 I've been looking for one but I'm really strugging..


----------



## Vividcard

yoyorast10 said:


> "Finally got my hands on a USB OTG cable"
> 
> how do you go about getting one? do you have any amazon link or whatever that has international shipping? (to europe).
> 
> I've been looking for one but I'm really strugging..


 
 This is what I have personally, was surprised I could find in on the Europe side of Amazon:
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/TECHGEAR%C2%AE-Adapter-Samsung-Galaxy-Female/dp/B00G1KQE76/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1450467658&sr=8-13&keywords=usb+OTG


----------



## yoyorast10

Does anyone know how this sounds compared to a x3ii or e17k?


----------



## pauliunas

mike burley said:


> I think I have a decent idea of what kind of improvements to expect after unplugging my Superlux EVOs from my iphone and into my garage Yamaha receiver. Line out+DAC+amp=joy. It was subtle, but if you pay attention the lows have much more punch and rumble, not that I'm a bass head. This was with FLAC jazz, lol. Any jazz fans check out www.europaradiojazz.org for 1MBs streaming of FLAC vinyl rips.



 


You do know that DAC doesn't work without digital input, right? And I hope you do know that line out is an analog input... If you want to use its DAC part, there's no difference what you connect itto. As long as you do it through USB.


----------



## pauliunas

vividcard said:


> This is what I have personally, was surprised I could find in on the Europe side of Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/TECHGEAR%C2%AE-Adapter-Samsung-Galaxy-Female/dp/B00G1KQE76/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1450467658&sr=8-13&keywords=usb+OTG



 

USB OTG cables are so common that I wouldn't be surprised to find one at Walmart, Carrefour or any equivalent of that


----------



## Fazzer

Guys should I buy this or the ek11k? I will also be buying a ath m50x, will they be compatible?


----------



## trivium911

vividcard said:


> So I just stacked my X1 and my Q1 together, MUCH fuller sound across the board. But I'm noticing only marginal increases with bass boost. Can other owners post their impressions for the bass boost? I'm not looking to blow my ears out. But on 3 different headphones the Bass boost is hardly noticeable regardless of settings (Gain hi/low, ect). All else said and done, this is probably one of the best 70 bucks spent in audio equipment for me.


 

 Yup pretty much the same thing over here, the bass boost is only marginal and seems to add more a full sound with my 598's rather than a big boost in bass. With my Pro 90's though it adds a decent amount of bass...but like I said it's more of a full sound as apposed to a heavy sub bass boost. Not a huge deal for me though since im not a bass head.


----------



## Artifex

Hi everyone,
  
 First of all, I'm Belgian and I speak French ; I'm sorry if I make some mistakes in my message.
  
 I own two devices : a smartphone, the Huawei Ascend Mate 7, and a tablet, the Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 8". Both run Android and support OTG.
  
 I'm very interested in the Fiio Q1 because my devices have a weak audio output ; the sound isn't amazing and I would like to enjoy my headphones (Bowers & Wilkins P7) on these.
  
 I read nearly all the thread and I'm still muddled :
  
 - Does the Fiio Q1 require an OTG cable to work ?
 - Does it work with Spotify ? In fact, I'm a premium subscriber and I don't want to use a "local" music player (and download songs).
 - My biggest fears : does it work with a video player (like VLC, Archos Video Player, ...) ? I would like to have a great audio quality while I'm watching some 1080p movies on my tablet.
  
 Regards,
  
 Tom


----------



## pauliunas

artifex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all, I'm Belgian and I speak French ; I'm sorry if I make some mistakes in my message.
> 
> ...


 
 hi,
 don't worry about your mistakes. Many of us are not native English speakers 
 Now about your question:
 It requires some kind of connection between the phone and Q1. That might be USB OTG adapter or a microUSB to microUSB wire. Alternatively, you can just use it in amp mode and use the included 3.5mm cable.
 It works with all Android devices and all with all apps. A better question is, does it work in DAC mode? Well, it's hard to say. It does with most Android 5 phones, but some don't support USB DACs. If yours supports it, you will have no problems, all the apps will work. Otherwise, you will have to either download a dedicated DAC music player and play your music from it, or just use it in amp mode. In amp mode, maybe you won't see such a big quality improvement, but it's indeed enough for a phone.
 So short version, it will work with everything. But if you want to use the DAC part of it, it's kind of a lottery.


----------



## Artifex

Thanks for your answer !
  
 I'm a beginner in the hi-fi world and you learn me something about the DAC and amp mode !
  
 So, if I understand correctly, I can use the Q1 to watch a movie e.g., but in amp mode if my device doesn't support the DAC mode.
  
 What about the quality then, will I hear a benefit compared to the sound without the Q1 ? Will the volume be louder ?
  
 In a nutshell : is it interesting to buy the Q1 if the DAC mode doesn't work or do cheaper alternatives exist ?
  
 Regards,
  
 Tom


----------



## pauliunas

artifex said:


> Thanks for your answer !
> 
> I'm a beginner in the hi-fi world and you learn me something about the DAC and amp mode !
> 
> ...


 
 Well, DAC stands for Digital to Analog Converter. That means that it converts those digits (0 and 1) in your phone to actual sound waves. A perfect DAC will reproduce audio completely identical to the one that was recorded.
 An amp then amplifies the sound - makes it louder and adds some colors... The Q1 amp is slightly warm so it will make the sound a little bit warmer.
 So, in your case, you basically need an amp. A DAC will not add as much in quality and it doesn't affect the volume at all.
 You might also want to look at cheaper amp alternatives such as FiiO E6, although I don't know much about how it compares to Q1.
 On the other hand, a DAC might help removing background noise and distortion... But if you only hear these things at max volume, an amp is probably enough.


----------



## Artifex

Thanks, you have helped me a lot !
  
 So, I need an amp for my portable devices because the quality is already good but the volume isn't loud enough.
  
 But, I have recently installed a TV in my bedroom. Could it be possible to connect my headphones to the Q1 and the Q1 to the TV ? Like so, the sound quality from the TV will be better.
  
 Furthermore, I intend to buy a MacBook Pro in July 2016. If I'm on holiday and I want to watch a movie, will the Q1 improve the sound quality of the Macbook ?
  
 It doesn't bother me to spend another 50$ (compared to the price tag of the E6) for the Q1 if it matches my expectations.
  
 Regards,
  
 Tom


----------



## Joe Bloggs

artifex said:


> Thanks for your answer !
> 
> I'm a beginner in the hi-fi world and you learn me something about the DAC and amp mode !
> 
> ...




Chances are, the DAC mode will work with at least some of the devices you mentioned, and you can just use the amp section for those that don't. That's still a good value proposition for the Q1 if you ask me


----------



## nk126

artifex said:


> Thanks for your answer !
> 
> I'm a beginner in the hi-fi world and you learn me something about the DAC and amp mode !
> 
> ...




I just ordered an OTG adapter to try my Q1 with an android tablet. Will take a week or two to get here, but I'll post once I have the results. Like you, the majority of my listening is via Spotify 320k streaming. 

Q1 works great in amp only mode with my iPhone. iPhone 6 has a very good (for a phone) dac/amp, so ymmv in amp only mode depending on what android device you're using. HTC One M8, for instance, has one of the best dac/amp outputs of any mobile device. Many cheap Android devices sound awful. OTG compatibility would allow the Q1 to handle the audio output - bypassing any cheap components in the phone/tablet. So my fingers are crossed I can wind up with a nice bedside listening setup for pretty low $$$. 

Btw, I bet q1 sounds good with your p7. Just a little warmth and depth to make the p7 sound fuller without much coloring.


----------



## MadDane

My Samsung S2 9.7" works with my Q1 in all applications as long as I plug in the OTG cable first and have the Q1 turned on before I launch any music or video app.

I constantly listen to all my music through this tablet since it has a 128gb memory card.

Samsung S2 ---> OTG Cable -->Q1 or Schiit DAC-->Schiit Valhalla-->Headphones/IEM's.

Regards,

Claus


----------



## Artifex

Thanks for your answers !
  
 Will the Q1 work with a TV or a laptop ?


----------



## Thade

I wonder if there is any benefit to q1 out to e11k ? I already have an e11k but I'm also on the market for a dac
  
 Anyone tried q1 with an addl amp?
 Does the q1 out  disable volume control, bass boost, etc like a true line out?
  
  
  
 tia


----------



## kevlee

any one tested q1 and schitt fulla?
 in pure SQ,is fulla better?


----------



## Neccros

If anyone wants to sell their E11K due to replacing it with a Q1 let me know!


----------



## Joe Bloggs

artifex said:


> Thanks for your answers !
> 
> Will the Q1 work with a TV or a laptop ?




It will work with your laptop just fine as USB audio device. Don't know about TV, it'll probably function as an amplifier there unless you have a fancy android TV :blink: But may TVs have RCA line outputs that you can adapt to the line input of the Q1 for good quality.


----------



## crossfire

I'm curious how well does the Q1 handle with high sensitivity IEMs?


----------



## Thade

thade said:


> I wonder if there is any benefit to q1 out to e11k ? I already have an e11k but I'm also on the market for a dac
> 
> Anyone tried q1 with an addl amp?
> Does the q1 out  disable volume control, bass boost, etc like a true line out?
> ...


 
  
  
 OK, I just tried Q1/E11k combo and when using the aux port as a line out the amp,volume, gain bass all disabled. Kinda what I was expecting but FYI. That gives one a bit of headroom for more demanding headphones
  
 Also doing my best to compare to e07k although my ears are not tuned and way too old and damaged to do a high tech evaluation. That said, the e07k is definitely warmer which isn't a bad thing on AKG K240s. The Q1 may be a tad to bright for my taste with these headphones but the AKGs are known to vary based on the source. This also gives the edge to Q1 for details. I will need to choose as I have already initiated return of e07k and I'm not keeping both.
  
 The line out could be the deciding factor. Not possible with the e07K without the adapter which is bulky and prone to falling out and so-so quality from what I have read.
  
 I'm sure it would be fine with high sensitivity iems as the low gain setting is quite low
  
  
 also, works fine as dac with nexus 6 using usb otg cable


----------



## trivium911

Hey guys was thinking would it be worth it to plug this into the computer via DAC than use the line in/ lineout to plug into the fiio e12 for a more powerful amp? Or is this introducing too much overhead? How would the sound quality be like with something like that?


----------



## fourrobert13

trivium911 said:


> Hey guys was thinking would it be worth it to plug this into the computer via DAC than use the line in/ lineout to plug into the fiio e12 for a more powerful amp? Or is this introducing too much overhead? How would the sound quality be like with something like that?



The e12 is more powerful than the Q1 so it seems pointless to me unless you just want to bypass your soundcard. I don't see you gaining much as far as sound goes unless the Q1 DAC sounds better than your soundcard. Plus it seems like overkill, but it never hurts to try.


----------



## trivium911

fourrobert13 said:


> The e12 is more powerful than the Q1 so it seems pointless to me unless you just want to bypass your soundcard. I don't see you gaining much as far as sound goes unless the Q1 DAC sounds better than your soundcard. Plus it seems like overkill, but it never hurts to try.




My soundcard is is onbaord which sounds good but tlthe q1 sounds ever so slightly better. The fiio e12 does not have a dac function...the other option is i buy a jds labs c5d or something like that which will do both or a desktop amp...i just like the idea of portability lol. From what ive read the jds labs c5d sounds just as good as the o2 amp and its portable. Than i would use the q1 strictly for at the gym becuase its super portable.


----------



## fourrobert13

trivium911 said:


> My soundcard is is onbaord which sounds good but tlthe q1 sounds ever so slightly better. The fiio e12 does not have a dac function...the other option is i buy a jds labs c5d or something like that which will do both or a desktop amp...i just like the idea of portability lol. From what ive read the jds labs c5d sounds just as good as the o2 amp and its portable. Than i would use the q1 strictly for at the gym becuase its super portable.



I never said it wouldn't work or not to do it. Depending on your headphones, the Q1 alone might work, but if they're hard to drive then you'd have no choice but to add the e12. Having a DAC/amp and another amp doesn't seem very portable to me, but you listed some other options that will work as well. Give it a try. Worse thing that could happen is you may not like it.


----------



## Thade

trivium911 said:


> My soundcard is is onbaord which sounds good but tlthe q1 sounds ever so slightly better. The fiio e12 does not have a dac function...the other option is i buy a jds labs c5d or something like that which will do both or a desktop amp...i just like the idea of portability lol. From what ive read the jds labs c5d sounds just as good as the o2 amp and its portable. Than i would use the q1 strictly for at the gym becuase its super portable.


 

 ​I had a similar dilemma but I definitely needed the dac function of the q1 and I already owned the e11k. With my current headphones akg 240s, the q1 drives them just fine on its own. The e11k gives a bit more oomph. I just ordered some q701 and from what I have heard, the e11k will be a lot more useful with that setup. I may even need more power.
  
 Agreed it depends on your headphones.


----------



## trivium911

thade said:


> ​I had a similar dilemma but I definitely needed the dac function of the q1 and I already owned the e11k. With my current headphones akg 240s, the q1 drives them just fine on its own. The e11k gives a bit more oomph. I just ordered some q701 and from what I have heard, the e11k will be a lot more useful with that setup. I may even need more power.
> 
> Agreed it depends on your headphones.




Well im looking at the sennhesier 650s or 600s down the road... so i will need more power. Ive also thought about the jds labs c5d...if i wanted to spend the money that might be a better bet. I like fiio but they dont have any decent higher powered dac and amp combos that are portable. Inwant portability so i can listen to music in bed...trying to get in the habbit of music before bed instead of the tv b3fore bed.


----------



## PixelSquish

trivium911 said:


> Well im looking at the sennhesier 650s or 600s down the road... so i will need more power. Ive also thought about the jds labs c5d...if i wanted to spend the money that might be a better bet. I like fiio but they dont have any decent higher powered dac and amp combos that are portable. Inwant portability so i can listen to music in bed...trying to get in the habbit of music before bed instead of the tv b3fore bed.


 
 have you thought about the oppo ha-2? they sound great with the HD600's. i find that at the highest volume sometimes i want a bit more. but i like to listen loud. most people are pretty content with the HA-2 and 600's pairing.


----------



## trivium911

pixelsquish said:


> have you thought about the oppo ha-2? they sound great with the HD600's. i find that at the highest volume sometimes i want a bit more. but i like to listen loud. most people are pretty content with the HA-2 and 600's pairing.


 
 So expensive though even more so than the JDS labs C5D. I Should mention im in Canada so everything in american prices is jacked up right now due to the low dollar. My fiio X1 was around $150 (this is currently what im stacking the q1 with). I really like the sennhesier 598's and could imagine the 600's are even better...primary listening with these headphones is artist's like Yanni and Nico  instrumental stuff perhaps some jazz and some heavy metal type music (Lol i know im messed up to listen to opposite spectrum's of music). I think with the bass boost the q1 currently offers for the music i listen to is sounds perfect.


----------



## greenflash

After much analysis, I might be choosing the Q1 over the K1 for usage as a laptop onboard sound replacement, as I like that the chance to use it also for mobile (on the Nexus 6P or.. whatever I use after that). The E10K is interesting too but I think the Q1 is more flexible. So there we go, hope I can get it soon!


----------



## greenflash

pixelsquish said:


> i need a cable like the one you have but short, like a few inches long, not 3 ft (for portable use with a 6P). haven't had any luck finding one. if you do please post. thanks!


 
  
 I think this might be a quite short cable (I also have a Nexus 6P) but the price is quite steep, not to mention shipping unless you're in UK.
 So.. still searching (if I do get the Q1 which I plan to eventualy)
  
http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/usb-3-1-usb-c-male-to-micro-usb-female-short-cable-p51516.htm


----------



## trivium911

'sQuote: 





greenflash said:


> After much analysis, I might be choosing the Q1 over the K1 for usage as a laptop onboard sound replacement, as I like that the chance to use it also for mobile (on the Nexus 6P or.. whatever I use after that). The E10K is interesting too but I think the Q1 is more flexible. So there we go, hope I can get it soon!


 
 I've never owned any others amps but for what i paid for the Q1 its great and is on sale right now on amazon. Its an improvement, i cant vouche for the SQ compared to my onboard on my desktop since they sound about the same...although my computer is worth about $1600 and the Q1 with the bass boost and my 598's really added a more full body sound compared to my Fiio X1, or onboard computer sound.


----------



## fourrobert13

trivium911 said:


> I've never owned any others amps but for what i paid for the Q1 its great and is on sale right now on amazon. Its an improvement, i cant vouche for the SQ compared to my onboard on my desktop since they sound about the same...although my computer is worth about $1600 and the Q1 with the bass boost and my 598's really added a more full body sound compared to my Fiio X1, or onboard computer sound.


 
 Te bass boost is an amazing addition to the Q1.  I agree that it adds more body to the music while not taking away from the mids or highs.  I'm not impressed with the boost off.  I noted this in my review I did shortly after I got it.


----------



## nk126

fourrobert13 said:


> Te bass boost is an amazing addition to the Q1.  I agree that it adds more body to the music while not taking away from the mids or highs.  I'm not impressed with the boost off.  I noted this in my review I did shortly after I got it.




I feel almost exactly the opposite. I like how the q is ever so slightly warm but mainly leaves the music - and detail - alone. Bass boost is usually too much for me; makes the sound too cluttered.


----------



## fourrobert13

nk126 said:


> I feel almost exactly the opposite. I like how the q is ever so slightly warm but mainly leaves the music - and detail - alone. Bass boost is usually too much for me; makes the sound too cluttered.



We all hear things differently.


----------



## trivium911

fourrobert13 said:


> We all hear things differently.


 
 Depends on the track and head phones also. Most classical music with the 598's in my opinion sound better with the bass boost on.


----------



## nk126

fourrobert13 said:


> We all hear things differently.




Indeed. Forums like this wouldn't get far if we didn't 

Happy new year, everybody!


----------



## San Man

Would someone with an iOS setup be kind enough to post a picture of the cables used?

 I ordered the Apple CCK, and the shortest USB to micro USB cable I can find is 6".   I'm "assuming" the Apple CCK is roughly 6" too, so the overall length is about a foot?

 A picture would be greatly appreciated!

 (I'm wondering if I should just get an X3 in the end)


----------



## nobody7284

san man said:


> Would someone with an iOS setup be kind enough to post a picture of the cables used?
> 
> I ordered the Apple CCK, and the shortest USB to micro USB cable I can find is 6".   I'm "assuming" the Apple CCK is roughly 6" too, so the overall length is about a foot?
> 
> ...


 
 Yes You should ... haha


----------



## Ab10

san man said:


> Would someone with an iOS setup be kind enough to post a picture of the cables used?
> 
> I ordered the Apple CCK, and the shortest USB to micro USB cable I can find is 6".   I'm "assuming" the Apple CCK is roughly 6" too, so the overall length is about a foot?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't own the Fiio Q1 but the Fiio E17k and I bought 'Apple Lightning To USB Camera Adopter / MD821ZM/A' which is basically a Lightning To USB (Don't know why Camera Adopter there) a perfect / real OTG cable for iPad.
  
 Used it with my iPad 4 to play music via E17k and worked great.


----------



## AlexCheca

Hi

Work with galaxy s4 in dac/amp section?, thanks!


----------



## greenflash

thade said:


> OK, I just tried Q1/E11k combo and when using the aux port as a line out the amp,volume, gain bass all disabled. Kinda what I was expecting but FYI. That gives one a bit of headroom for more demanding headphones
> 
> Also doing my best to compare to e07k although my ears are not tuned and way too old and damaged to do a high tech evaluation. That said, the e07k is definitely warmer which isn't a bad thing on AKG K240s. The Q1 may be a tad to bright for my taste with these headphones but the AKGs are known to vary based on the source. This also gives the edge to Q1 for details. I will need to choose as I have already initiated return of e07k and I'm not keeping both.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feedback on the usage of the Q1 aux port as line out. I pretend to hook it to my stereo akai amp so it's valuable information.


----------



## seanwee

Thinking of getting either the Ibasso D-Zero MK II , FiiO Q1 or the e 17k for portable use. I wanted to get the O2 for the amazing SQ but it isn't pocketable even with cargo pants (and urgh, the weight).

I would get the C5D if I could but the price and availability is really bad here in Malaysia.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

trivium911 said:


> thade said:
> 
> 
> > ​I had a similar dilemma but I definitely needed the dac function of the q1 and I already owned the e11k. With my current headphones akg 240s, the q1 drives them just fine on its own. The e11k gives a bit more oomph. I just ordered some q701 and from what I have heard, the e11k will be a lot more useful with that setup. I may even need more power.
> ...




FWIW the E18 is our most powerful DAC+amp:
http://www.fiio.net/en/products/20

Over 300mW into 32ohms (vs 190mW for Q1 and 200mW for E17K).

I use its little brother the E17 and it drives the similar Beyerdynamic DT880 with no problems... I'm sure the E18 will drive the Senns with headroom to spare (even though officially the recommended headphone impedance is up to 150ohm, that's mostly being diplomatic to Chinese head-fiers who don't believe anything other than a nuclear-powered desktop amp can power a Senn HD600... or an AKG K701 :blink: )


----------



## FiiO

artifex said:


> Thanks for your answers !
> 
> Will the Q1 work with a TV or a laptop ?


 
  
 Hi, Artifex.
 Kindly be noted that, the Q1 has the USB input and the Line in port, so yes, the Q1 can work with the laptop by the USB cable/audio cable or with the TV by audio cable.
 More info about the Q1, you can check on our official website: http://fiio.net/en/products/44.


----------



## crossfire

I wonder if anyone tried stacking the Q1 with a X1 using the stacking kit? I tried it and it put a lot of stress onto the silicon band (which it broke and flew somewhere into space), looks like it needs a longer silicon band... does the other stacking kits offer longer silicon bands?


----------



## shin0326

Wondering if this is compatible with my asus zenfone 2 laser. And in addition, there is no micro usb to micro usb here in the Philippines.


----------



## trivium911

seanwee said:


> Thinking of getting either the Ibasso D-Zero MK II , FiiO Q1 or the e 17k for portable use. I wanted to get the O2 for the amazing SQ but it isn't pocketable even with cargo pants (and urgh, the weight).
> 
> I would get the C5D if I could but the price and availability is really bad here in Malaysia.




I just bought the o2 for at home and office use since it also has batteries. Is it really portable? no but i will post a quick review comapring to my q1 when i get it in a week or two. Cant you get both the q1 and the o2? Im using my q1 with x1 on flights and what not and at the gym depending on if it will get in the way depending on what muscle groups im doing that day.

I thought about the c5d but living in canada its like $350 since its in american dollars....so i just bought the o2. My plan is to use the q1 as the dac and line out to the o2. Right now im using the q1 to drive my takstar pro 80s and hd 598s qnd iems and they sound great...but currently dont have another amp to compare to. The reason i got the o2 is for future and to ensure i get the best sq. Each the q1 and the o2 has their application and use.


----------



## FiiO

crossfire said:


> I wonder if anyone tried stacking the Q1 with a X1 using the stacking kit? I tried it and it put a lot of stress onto the silicon band (which it broke and flew somewhere into space), looks like it needs a longer silicon band... does the other stacking kits offer longer silicon bands?


 
  
 Hi, crossfire. You use the HS12 (http://fiio.net/en/products/26) to stack the X1 with the Q1, right? 
 We ever stacked the X1 with the A3, and they are ok. Comparing the Q1's dimension and A3's, the former is 97x56x13.1(mm), and the latter is 91.2x56x13(mm), so we think the Q1 should be also OK.  Yes, it will put much stress onto the silicon, otherwise the 2 products may not be stacked tightly.
 The silicon bands in other the stacking kits are as the same as the ones in HS12.


----------



## crossfire

fiio said:


> Hi, crossfire. You use the HS12 (http://fiio.net/en/products/26) to stack the X1 with the Q1, right?
> We ever stacked the X1 with the A3, and they are ok. Comparing the Q1's dimension and A3's, the former is 97x56x13.1(mm), and the latter is 91.2x56x13(mm), so we think the Q1 should be also OK.  Yes, it will put much stress onto the silicon, otherwise the 2 products may not be stacked tightly.
> The silicon bands in other the stacking kits are as the same as the ones in HS12.


 
  
 Yup, the HS12. I'll try it without the silicon pad that came with the Q1.


----------



## trivium911

Silicon bands for x1 and q1 work OK but get in the way of the buttons a bit...not a huge deal. I'm sure the hs12 would be alot better. The q1 does stack perfectly though to the x1...with the volume out extending a bit past the x1...but main dimensions are close.


----------



## ShampooCA

Aww crap. Just tried the DAC function of the Q1 on my work laptop, and oh man, I prefer it to the DAC on the X1. What to do...
It's airier...I prefer it, but I can't use the DAC function with the X1. 
I'm going to have to think of something, or just forget that I ever listened to it.
LOL!
Force feed myself the X1 sound signature for a while to forget...seems like the way to go!


----------



## pauliunas

shampooca said:


> Aww crap. Just tried the DAC function of the Q1 on my work laptop, and oh man, I prefer it to the DAC on the X1. What to do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



If you have an Android phone, just connect the Q1 to it. The internal battery will prevent your phone's battery from draining, it should last just as long as when idling. And the sound will be just like from your laptop (with Q1)


----------



## Thade

My update: I was really liking the Q1 solo or combined with E11k using AKG K240s headphones. About a week later, I tried with AKG Q701 & didn't like the match up at all. To be fair, the Q701 is known to be picky about source and most people recommend an amp much more powerful than the Q1 or E11k to get the most out of them. For the Q701, I definitely prefer the sound of the E07K, probably because it is a bit warmer + more control over EQ. I'm at bass +6, Treble +0
  
 Initially, (with K240s) I had a tough time choosing purely based on sound quality. I decided the Q1 was the better of the 2 based on battery life and convenience of a true line out. But for now, I sent back the Q1 and I'm keeping the E07K. Pros: Side volume buttons, EQ, screen. It also feels a bit beefier in the hand which isn't a bad thing. At 55.00 for E07K and 70.00 for Q1 they are both great devices for what they do.


----------



## ShampooCA

trivium911 said:


> Silicon bands for x1 and q1 work OK but get in the way of the buttons a bit...not a huge deal. I'm sure the hs12 would be alot better. The q1 does stack perfectly though to the x1...with the volume out extending a bit past the x1...but main dimensions are close.



 


Here are a few shots of the two paired with the HS12.


----------



## nk126

Regarding Android OTG and FiiO Q1 ... 
  
 Just mentioning that I've used Q1 no problem with an Android tablet (ASUS Zen Pad) with a $0.99 OTG adapter I bought off that big auction site. I can't give any details about performance other than to say that I listened to streaming Spotify pretty uncritically through the Q1 and my B&O H6 and it sounded quite good. Maybe as good as using the same setup wiht my MacBook, not sure. But I didn't notice anything bad or lacking. I do wonder about the quality of a 99 cent adapter, but maybe bits is bits and as long as it doesn't fall apart, it's fine.
  
 Also using Q1 right now with my Chromebook (A samsung that's at least four or five years old now). Also working just fine streaming spotify via the Web player. 
  
 Paired with my Ety ER-4S right now, and I don't much like that pairing, which may pose a dilemma. But the Chromebook functionality is just fine.


----------



## ShampooCA

pauliunas said:


> shampooca said:
> 
> 
> > Aww crap. Just tried the DAC function of the Q1 on my work laptop, and oh man, I prefer it to the DAC on the X1. What to do...
> ...



 


Thanks for the suggestion.

I know I can pair the Q1 up with a smartphone, but I have the X1 for dedicated music duty, I don't like using my phone to listen to music, I like dedicated players.

Also, the X1 I already bought, and it pairs up physically really nicely with the Q1. It fits in my pocket without much hassle. I'll just forget about the Q1's DAC. Stupid I know, but I'll stick with it for now.


----------



## ShampooCA

Actually, turning off the bass boost helped separate the instruments/voices...gotta love having options.


----------



## Aokiji

Just got this baby yesterday. Work flawlesly with my HD681 evo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  
 Anyway quick question, Is it ok to leave my Q1 connected to my PC when im away. 
 Just curious if there's any serious implication from it.
 You know like you you shouldn't keep your phone connected to the charger or it would affect your battery etc etc.
 Something like that.


----------



## holden4th

Just bought the Apple lightning to USB camera connector so I can use the DAC of the Q1 instead of the ones in my iPad or iPhone 6S. This is the latest connector from Apple (MD821AM/A) and it works flawlessly with both of my devices. Sounds a lot better too.


----------



## trivium911

shampooca said:


> trivium911 said:
> 
> 
> > Silicon bands for x1 and q1 work OK but get in the way of the buttons a bit...not a huge deal. I'm sure the hs12 would be alot better. The q1 does stack perfectly though to the x1...with the volume out extending a bit past the x1...but main dimensions are close.
> ...




Looks great! I guess i will have to pick one of those up


----------



## Vividcard

Finally got around to writing up a review for the Q1. Couldn't let such a good product have only 2 reviews!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-q1-portable-headphone-amp-dac/reviews/15008


----------



## holden4th

vividcard said:


> Finally got around to writing up a review for the Q1. Couldn't let such a good product have only 2 reviews!
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-q1-portable-headphone-amp-dac/reviews/15008




Great review. I'd like to follow up on one aspect of your review. Apples version of the OTG cable is their camera connection cable which looks exactly like the OTG but with a lightning connector at one end. This worked perfectly with my iPhone 6S and also my iPad Air. I was using both in the airport yesterday while waiting for my flight back to Australia. Happy for you to add this to your review.


----------



## Vividcard

holden4th said:


> Great review. I'd like to follow up on one aspect of your review. Apples version of the OTG cable is their camera connection cable which looks exactly like the OTG but with a lightning connector at one end. This worked perfectly with my iPhone 6S and also my iPad Air. I was using both in the airport yesterday while waiting for my flight back to Australia. Happy for you to add this to your review.


 
 I appreciate the info, I will add that to the review today. I didn't have access to any modern I-devices, so I couldn't test it. Thanks!
  
 *Edit: Added info to review. Thanks again!


----------



## agentbarton

Hello All,
 I have had the Q1 for a few months now, and, while i have not read through this entire thread, I am wondering if anybody else has had this experience. There is a little plastic nub that transmits the light from the LED out through the hole, and now twice i have had it (the little plastic nub) become unseated and start rattling around in the device, causing me to have to open up my Q1 and reseat the nub. Has anybody else had this happen to them. this is by no means a knock on the product, i absolutely love it and pretty much dont listen to music without it. i am just wondering if this is just a thing with my Q1, or if anybody else has had this happen.
 Thanks


----------



## Vividcard

agentbarton said:


> Hello All,
> I have had the Q1 for a few months now, and, while i have not read through this entire thread, I am wondering if anybody else has had this experience. There is a little plastic nub that transmits the light from the LED out through the hole, and now twice i have had it (the little plastic nub) become unseated and start rattling around in the device, causing me to have to open up my Q1 and reseat the nub. Has anybody else had this happen to them. this is by no means a knock on the product, i absolutely love it and pretty much dont listen to music without it. i am just wondering if this is just a thing with my Q1, or if anybody else has had this happen.
> Thanks



Mine has lived a rough life and not a single thing has made it any worse than brand new.sounds like you might have an issue there...


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

agentbarton said:


> Hello All,
> I have had the Q1 for a few months now, and, while i have not read through this entire thread, I am wondering if anybody else has had this experience. There is a little plastic nub that transmits the light from the LED out through the hole, and now twice i have had it (the little plastic nub) become unseated and start rattling around in the device, causing me to have to open up my Q1 and reseat the nub. Has anybody else had this happen to them. this is by no means a knock on the product, i absolutely love it and pretty much dont listen to music without it. i am just wondering if this is just a thing with my Q1, or if anybody else has had this happen.
> Thanks


 
  
 Hi, agentbarton.
 So at present, your Q1 still can work normally as usual?
 Kindly send email to us (support@fiio.net), together with the related picture of your product if you are convenient. Yes, we want to confirm the problem of the little plastic nub firstly. 
  
 We will help you solve it, so pls don't worry.


----------



## agentbarton

Yes, it works perfectly fine.


----------



## Vividcard

fiio-shadow said:


> Hi, agentbarton.
> So at present, your Q1 still can work normally as usual?
> Kindly send email to us (support@fiio.net), together with the related picture of your product if you are convenient. Yes, we want to confirm the problem of the little plastic nub firstly.
> 
> We will help you solve it, so pls don't worry.


 
 This is why I love FiiO, they just heard and they are reaching out to you to resolve the issue!


----------



## seanwee

vividcard said:


> This is why I love FiiO, they just heard and they are reaching out to you to resolve the issue!


 
 Cheers


----------



## Joe Bloggs

shampooca said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I know I can pair the Q1 up with a smartphone, but I have the X1 for dedicated music duty, I don't like using my phone to listen to music, I like dedicated players.
> 
> Also, the X1 I already bought, and it pairs up physically really nicely with the Q1. It fits in my pocket without much hassle. I'll just forget about the Q1's DAC. Stupid I know, but I'll stick with it for now.




Did you try pairing the Q1 with the X1? You can still use the Q1 as the X1's amp--the X1's headphone output can be changed to be line output and the Q1 has line input as well as USB input. You may like it


----------



## ShampooCA

joe bloggs said:


> Did you try pairing the Q1 with the X1? You can still use the Q1 as the X1's amp--the X1's headphone output can be changed to be line output and the Q1 has line input as well as USB input. You may like it



 


Hi Joe,

This is exactly how I'm using the two, I bought the Q1 to amplify my Beyerdynamic DT-1350CCs, with the X1 being taking on the player duties.

I just prefer the sound from the Q1's DAC to the X1 for certain music, it sounds airier, better soundstage to my ears, than the X1.


----------



## Brooko

How are you using the Q1s DAC when pairing with the X1? The X1 has no digital out.


----------



## ShampooCA

brooko said:


> How are you using the Q1s DAC when pairing with the X1? The X1 has no digital out.



 


On my work laptop.

I'm just using it as an amp with the X1.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

aokiji said:


> Just got this baby yesterday. Work flawlesly with my HD681 evo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hi, Aokiji.
 Sorry for the late reply. 
 It is OK to leave your Q1 connected to the PC when you are away, because there is a CHG switch on the Q1. So, the Q1 will not be charged by your PC after setting the CHG switch to OFF.


----------



## Brooko

Revelation:
  
 Got the interconnects to go digitally out from the iPhone 5S to the Q1. Didn't really expect a lot of difference (as I've always rated the Apple iPhones music quality).  Quite surprised - and impressed. Don't think it is volume related, but I don't have these volume matched - so need to wait until I get home so I can check and tell for sure.
  
 If the difference is really as noticeable as it seems, then consider me converted!  More to come .......


----------



## NickosD

I own Pioneer HDJ1500 headphones. Will i see any difference with an amp connected? I dont own any now, headphones diectly connected on smartphone. What I will gain from it? More volume, better quality, more bas etc...
  
 Actually i am thinking of byuing it. Is it better to connect the amp using the mini usb port or with audio jack? If the 1st, any link to buy that cable?


----------



## holden4th

nickosd said:


> I own Pioneer HDJ1500 headphones. Will i see any difference with an amp connected? I dont own any now, headphones diectly connected on smartphone. What I will gain from it? More volume, better quality, more bas etc...
> 
> Actually i am thinking of byuing it. Is it better to connect the amp using the mini usb port or with audio jack? If the 1st, any link to buy that cable?




What is your source? DAP or smart phone.

Based on my experience (and Brookos) the direct digital connection will make a difference.


----------



## Brooko

nickosd said:


> I own Pioneer HDJ1500 headphones. Will i see any difference with an amp connected? I dont own any now, headphones diectly connected on smartphone. What I will gain from it? More volume, better quality, more bas etc...
> 
> Actually i am thinking of byuing it. Is it better to connect the amp using the mini usb port or with audio jack? If the 1st, any link to buy that cable?


 
  
 Nick - your Pioneers are 32 ohm and 108 dB sensitivity - so most audio devices and/or smart-phones will drive them fine. With an amp you can get cleaner and more regulated amplification, but it is hard to say whether there would be an improvement unless we know your source (as holden4th mentioned above).  If you are using your source as a digital out to the Q1 - ie using the Q1's dac and amp, then there may indeed be improved quality.  I'm in the process of testing my iPhone 5S with the Q1 (using the Q11's DAC) - and so far seems that the Q1's DAC is subjectively better than the iPhone's.


----------



## Csdeathtrap

any one tried fairing q1 with xduoo x3?


----------



## NickosD

I can't understand what you are asking by dap or smartphone. I own Oneplus One and i connect my headphones directly to the smartphone.


----------



## matthewjames

Hi all,
 I've been through a fair bit of this thread and this morning pulled the trigger on a Q1.
 It'll be my first foray into headphone amplification.
  
 I'll be mainly listening to Spotify on my iPhone 6 and Laptop.
 My Headphones (Although nothing of the quality most of you have) are AKG K450, AKG K44, House of Marley Exodus, Sennheiser CX 880, Sennheiser CX 300 II
  
 I have been reading that its best to use the Lightning port, can you recommend a connector? There is a lot of choice!
 How would you best recommend connecting to my laptop?
  
 Thanks for reading my first post
  
 Matt


----------



## holden4th

matthewjames said:


> Hi all,
> I've been through a fair bit of this thread and this morning pulled the trigger on a Q1.
> It'll be my first foray into headphone amplification.
> 
> ...




There is actually only one choice, the Apple lightning camera connection adapter which is lightning to USB

The model no is MD821ZM/A. Amazon and others carry these for $45. You will then need a USB to Micro USB connector to connect to your Q1. There is a short one in the Q1 pack.

Welcome to Headfi and let's hope you make many more posts.


----------



## matthewjames

Many thanks for the update, I've ordered that item from Amazon.
Really can't wait to listen to it.

I'll post an update of my opinion in a little while

Matt


----------



## NickosD

holden4th said:


> What is your source? DAP or smart phone.
> 
> Based on my experience (and Brookos) the direct digital connection will make a difference.


 
  
  


brooko said:


> Nick - your Pioneers are 32 ohm and 108 dB sensitivity - so most audio devices and/or smart-phones will drive them fine. With an amp you can get cleaner and more regulated amplification, but it is hard to say whether there would be an improvement unless we know your source (as holden4th mentioned above).  If you are using your source as a digital out to the Q1 - ie using the Q1's dac and amp, then there may indeed be improved quality.  I'm in the process of testing my iPhone 5S with the Q1 (using the Q11's DAC) - and so far seems that the Q1's DAC is subjectively better than the iPhone's.


 
  
  


nickosd said:


> I can't understand what you are asking by dap or smartphone. I own Oneplus One and i connect my headphones directly to the smartphone.


 
  
 So?


----------



## DigMe

Hey, all.  I just received my Q1 yesterday from Amazon. I've been testing it out and doing some ABing between various sources including a brand new Windows 10 Dell laptop, my homebuilt PC with older Xfi card and my iPhone. Headphones are Harman Kardon BT Premium plugged in, Westone UM-20Pro IEM and a little bit of my Monoprice 8323's.
 
It's nice to be able to listen to my PC with no fan noise invading the mix during quiet points. Though overall the SQ is not that bad from my older X-fi sound card. When I AB'ed this Bon Iver Youtube performance in HD I found that through the amp when the lower voice kicks in around 1:40 there is definitely the feeling of a little more girth there. Overall I feel like there's a tad more presence in most things I've listened to through all three sets of phones. I'm running the Q1 through USB of course. Here's the Bon Iver video I was listening to. It's a pretty good live recording:
 

 
I also used the studio recording of the first two songs in the video streamed from Tidal as an AB and my experience was the same (from Bon Iver's self-titled album). I've listened intently to a number of other recordings as well including The XX's XX album which is an amazing recording, Renauld Garcia-Fons's song Hacia Compostela from Solo, Yo Yo Ma's recording of Gabriel's Oboe, Radiohead's Kid A, Bela Fleck and the Flecktones Stomping Grounds from Live Art, etc..  Sounds good with or without the Q1 through all of my phones but seems to gain just a touch of extra girth in the low end and presence all around.  Everything feels just a tad tighter as well to me. The difference is not hugely marked from listening without but I think I'm liking it enough to keep the Q1. I don't have the USB connector for my iPhone yet.. I'll get it eventually. I've tried it just as an amp connected to the headphone jack and didn't notice much difference with these low impedence headphones. Tomorrow I'm actually going to take the Q1 to music practice (I'm a bass player) and see if it is helpful in my in-ear monitoring.


----------



## Brooko

nickosd said:


> So?


 
  
 Your original question was asking if your headphones would improve by adding an amp.  The HDJ1500s are relatively easy to drive - so most smartphones (like your OnePlusOne) or DAPs (digital audio players - like the Fiio X3ii, X5ii etc) will handle them fine without any need for additional amplification.
  
 In those cases, unless the amp on your phone is sub-standard, or overly coloured, then the Q1 will simply supply more volume - and arguably better regulated power supply which could translate into higher quality.  It has a bass boost switch, but the Q1 measures flat, so it isn't going to add bass unless you engage the bass boost.
  
 If your phone has a sub-standard DAC, and allows the Q1 to take it's digital signal, then you can run the Q1's DAC and amp to your headphones.  That may net a rise in SQ.  It seems to be doing this with my iPhone 5S.  I subjectively like the sonics more from the Q5 than the iPhone direct.


----------



## NickosD

Hmmmmm... I'll buy it as a 1st amp to see myself the diff it can make. Thanks for you reply, it made my decision easier. 
@Brooko Where can i buy the otg cable with a short lenght? I don't know how to search it on google.


----------



## Brooko

Not sure Nick - I'm not an Android user.  At the moment I'm researching a shorter cable set-up for my iPhone.  If I come up with anything in my research, I'll let you know.


----------



## matthewjames

So, my Q1 arrived this morning and I've had a play using the USB on my laptop and the headphone socket on my iphone 6.
 I have to be honest i have not noticed any difference.
 Is this because my Headphones are of low quality and i'm using spotify.
 I'll try it on the USB out on my Marantz 6003 CD player later
  
 Matt


----------



## a44100Hz

By the by if anyone wants one of these I have a barely used one that I could sell. Also have an apple CCK cable that I got to use with it. It sounds good but is simply too cumbersome for my smallish pockets.


----------



## fourrobert13

My gain switch has stopped working.  I'm stuck in low gain.  Not sure what the problem is, but I've emailed FiiO about it to see about getting it replaced or repaired.  I only use the high gain with a new set of cans I just got and have literally used the gain switch four times before it stopped working.  I've only had the Q1 for 4 months and it's babied.  Hopefully I'm still under warranty because I can't find any warranty info in my owners manual.


----------



## virtuoso735

I'm using the Q1 out of a 2012 MacBook Pro, and I'm confused about some of the settings. If you go into the "Audio MIDI Setup" app and choose to run audio through the Q1, you have different options for Format: 32000.0 Hz, 44100.0 Hz, 88200.0 Hz, and 96000.0 Hz); and either 16 bit integer or 24 bit integer. For the technically unsophisticated, what do these means, and which values should I choose? For the Q1 I think they were set for 32000.0 Hz and 16 bit, but I've tried it on different settings but they don't sound different (based on what I can discern). I am listening through Spotify Premium mostly, so I don't know if it would make a difference?


----------



## virtuoso735

Also does the Q1 seem a little weak? I just got it today and was surprised to find that I have to turn my iPhone to 80% and the volume pot to around 8 (connected via the lightning to USB cable and on low gain) to make it the same volume as plugging the headphones directly into the iPhone at 80% volume. The headphone I am using is the HD598.


----------



## Ab10

virtuoso735 said:


> I'm using the Q1 out of a 2012 MacBook Pro, and I'm confused about some of the settings. If you go into the "Audio MIDI Setup" app and choose to run audio through the Q1, you have different options for Format: 32000.0 Hz, 44100.0 Hz, 88200.0 Hz, and 96000.0 Hz); and either 16 bit integer or 24 bit integer. For the technically unsophisticated, what do these means, and which values should I choose? For the Q1 I think they were set for 32000.0 Hz and 16 bit, but I've tried it on different settings but they don't sound different (based on what I can discern). I am listening through Spotify Premium mostly, so I don't know if it would make a difference?


 
 I don't own Q1 though...but,
  
 I use Format : 96000.0Hz and 2ch-32bit Integer for Fiio E17k and that display E17k screen 96k24bit.
  
 Always choose Highest option in your OS so that equipment can use the all MAX available resources as per their spec <- That is my view though.
  
 For E17k there is no 24 bit available though don't know why....


----------



## jatergb

How well does this compare with Fiio X1 and X3 ii in terms of sheer details and sound-stage? I'm concerned about the sound signature or power output (if there are any). I need some advice rather quick to decide if I should go for Ipod classic (+Q1 in future) vs X1/X3 ii for now.


----------



## Ab10

X3 (ii) is more powerful amp then X1 and it is most VFM out of three (X1/X3 ii/X5 ii). 
  
 Comparing iPod classic + Q1 - I'll choose X3 over them.


----------



## fourrobert13

My Q1 is being replaced. I'm glad I bought it from an authorized dealer. Now I wait for the replacement...yippee.


----------



## jatergb

ab10 said:


> X3 (ii) is more powerful amp then X1 and it is most VFM out of three (X1/X3 ii/X5 ii).
> 
> Comparing iPod classic + Q1 - I'll choose X3 over them.


 
  
 Thanks! Power output aside, can you how do they stack up against each other purely from detail, separation and sound-stage point-of-view? I mean Q1 vs x1 and X3 ii.


----------



## Heathie89

Unfortunately, my Samsung Galaxy S5 is not recognizing my Fiio Q1 with OTG cable. The S5 recognizes USB thumb drives and USB mouse dongle though.


----------



## LiquidDan

The Q1 is about as good as it gets at the price for portable amps, and it looks great


----------



## BigAund

Bought one of these to use with my work pc. So far i've tested it with my sony a15 and I'm pleasantly surprised. Sounds very nice and more open when using ASG2.5 which were dull and lifeless without the amp. Using the HO i do get quite a lot of hiss at higher volumes, this is less when using the fiio L5 via the LO. 

Not bad for 50quid!

Edit: really good from Windows 7 laptop too. No problems with the installation on either windows 7 or 8, it works (which is more than can be said for the AK120 as a USB DAC).


----------



## FanaticSkull

I use the Q1 with X1 for my portable rig. With bass boost on, The Q1 is like a compliment to the x1 in term of sq. It has a black background and better separation and some tracks is definitely livelier. I bought x5II yesterday and to my ear the x5ii is not up to x1+q1 combo. x5ii is more intimate, lower driving power (65~75/120 w/ high gain compare to q1's at vol knob at step 3) when used with the ath msr7. Though I EQed the lower freq. on x5 to compensate for the lack of bass on msr7, q1 with bass boost on is still more deep and natural, the punches are amazing, both tight and powerful. Wonder if I should hook the q1 to the x5ii too...


----------



## DigMe

sounds like you should give it a try!


----------



## FanaticSkull

Q1 when paired with x5II imo through LO sq is pretty much the same as using the HO directly on x5II. I'll update picture later, Q1+X1 look better though.


----------



## kevlee

idk if this been asked or not, but how to know your Q1 need charging and how to know it's full when charging?


----------



## Brooko

kevlee said:


> idk if this been asked or not, but how to know your Q1 need charging and how to know it's full when charging?


 
  
 Check the lights
  
*Red*: Off and charging
*Red and blue*: On and charging
*Green*: fully charged (off or on)
*Blue*: On and not charging
*Flashing red*: low power


----------



## swannie007

Anyone know if the short connector cable that comes with the Q1is available for sale separately? I have a few other FiiO connectors but I really like the short length of the one with the Q1. Any help would be much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Vividcard

swannie007 said:


> Anyone know if the short connector cable that comes with the Q1is available for sale separately? I have a few other FiiO connectors but I really like the short length of the one with the Q1. Any help would be much appreciated. Cheers.


 
 The question has come up a few times along the way. Currently the answer is no. At least not publically. You may call them to ask if you can order direct. Otherwise you may just be out of luck for now.


----------



## Trying2Learn

Does it work with iPhone 6 via CCK and no power comsumption alert?


----------



## Brooko

trying2learn said:


> Does it work with iPhone 6 via CCK and no power comsumption alert?


 
  
 All you do is turn the Q1 toggle from charge on to charge off.  Its then pulling no power.  Works perfect with the iPhone 5S


----------



## holden4th

trying2learn said:


> Does it work with iPhone 6 via CCK and no power comsumption alert?


 
 Yes
  
 I have an iPhone 6 and connected it quite easily to the Q1 via lightning cck. It was only when I turned on the Charge switch that the warning came up as the previous poster has mentioned.
  
 Make sure you get the latest version of the the cck which is MD821ZM/A. There is a slightly older version and I'm not sure if it works.


----------



## Trying2Learn

holden4th said:


> Yes
> 
> I have an iPhone 6 and connected it quite easily to the Q1 via lightning cck. It was only when I turned on the Charge switch that the warning came up as the previous poster has mentioned.
> 
> Make sure you get the latest version of the the cck which is MD821ZM/A. There is a slightly older version and I'm not sure if it works.


Why are they different and how so?


----------



## Trying2Learn

Did you guys find a noticeable change from iPhone 6 to iPhone 6 + Q1? Is it worth the $70 + CCK?


----------



## Brooko

Can't tell you vs the iPhone 6, but I noticed a change (for the better IMO) with the 5S.  I really quite like the combo.


----------



## holden4th

trying2learn said:


> Why are they different and how so?




I'm not sure. I read somewhere that it might not work in some applications. The one I mentioned is easily available from a variety of stores. I got mine from Dick Smith Australia


----------



## DigMe

Both have been reported to successfully work in the past but if you've yet to buy one then might as well go with the most recent reports because those definitely work with the latest equipment using the latest iOS. 
  
 BTW, MD821ZM/A is the OLD model, not the latest one.  MD821AM/A is the newest model of the lightning to usb CCK.


----------



## ShampooCA

Hey guys just curious.

When you're using any USB DAC with a computer (Win OS) are you setting the sample rate or just plugging and playing?

I recall reading you should match the sample rate of the audio device in Windows to the source.

I'm using my Q1 with my work laptop playing a mix of MP3s, AAC, FLAC, etc., in varying sample rates and bit rates, using foobar2000 v1.3.9

Spanks in advance


----------



## Trying2Learn

If I use this via CCK to an iDevice, does it matter what apps I use for the music? Will the Q1 work for some apps and not others?


----------



## Brooko

Not really - the Q1 will play with whatever you send it. If you want to play FLAC natively you'll need to use an app. I just use aac256. It's perfectly transparent enough for me


----------



## Trying2Learn

brooko said:


> Not really - the Q1 will play with whatever you send it. If you want to play FLAC natively you'll need to use an app. I just use aac256. It's perfectly transparent enough for me


Slightly off topic but I use Tuneshell, which plays FLAC as well as alac and mp3. Its really convinient cause you can set up a broadcasting like thing on your phone, and then use the same link on your computer and wirelessly transfer audio files. And theres EQ with presets as well. I really like the app.


----------



## Sathindra

I have AKG K612 Pro. I tried to drive it with Xduoo X2 and Fiio E6. But they seems lack power to drive those headphone.
 Does Q1 has enough power to drive K612 or should I get Fiio A3(more power) instead?
 I love to have the DAC option but most important thing is to drive my headphone.
  
 If there is better alternatives around $70(including international shipping) with absolute maximum of $100, please let me not


----------



## Turkleton

Hey guys, just got my Q1 two weeks ago and been testing it out with all of my stuff. Love it with my laptop, and it certainly provides enough juice for my havi b3 pro1s..

Sadly the main reason why I bought the Q1 was cos I read here that it could be used and sounded great as a DAC+amp combo for android - it works, but I get this staticky sound every time I use it with this micro USB OTG adapter m.aliexpress.com/item/32507583864.html

Anyone else experience this problem with other micro USB otg adapters? Should I just spring for a micro USB otg-micro USB cable?


----------



## swannie007

I would hazard a guess that it's your adaptor. Get another cable without any adapter. I use a micro usb to usb cable with no problems.


----------



## seanwee

swannie007 said:


> I would hazard a guess that it's your adaptor. Get another cable without any adapter. I use a micro usb to usb cable with no problems.


 
 Get a SHIELDED cable . Solved my problems.


----------



## Turkleton

Shielded cable? Would this work? m.aliexpress.com/item/32502921103.html


----------



## seanwee

turkleton said:


> Shielded cable? Would this work? m.aliexpress.com/item/32502921103.html


 
 Nope , looks too thin to be shielded.


----------



## Trying2Learn

Does the Q1 have any hissing when connected with sensitive iems?


----------



## DigMe

I haven't heard any hissing through my Westone UM-Pro20's. Very quiet.


----------



## head-hi

The Q1 with the Moto E ($40), 10cm OTG cable, and HP50. Velcro in between.
 The HP50 has nice synergy with the Q1, masking and complimenting the others' qualities. I tried the 7520 and L2 also, but the matchings weren't as nice for me. The 7520 usually surpasses these two with most DACs and amps I've tried.
  
 The Moto E auto-starts UAPP as soon as the Q1 is turned on. Nice. But the battery will keep draining if not detached from the Q1, even after turning off the Q1.
  
 Cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346
 Moto E: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/sprint-prepaid-motorola-moto-e-4g-with-8gb-memory-no-contract-cell-phone-black/2729581.p?id=1219563946201


----------



## Trying2Learn

Couldnt resist anymore! Pulled the trigger. Now it's only a matter of time...


----------



## kevlee

what happen when q1's out of juice? does it auto shutdown near depletion to protect battery or keep draining?
 cause i kinda forgot to charge so it died once yesterday, and i want to know if it'll seriously damage the battery


----------



## DerJawsh

So I'm using this as a desktop DAC 99% of the time. I noticed that even turning off the amp leaves the "light on" unless I unplug it as well.
  
 Is it fine to leave it plugged in? If so, then is it okay to leave it on?


----------



## citizenp

II think it auto-shutdowns. I was using it for two days plugged to laptop as DAC with "Charge" switched OFF and it just turned off when ran out of energy. I think it has some circuit to save li-ion battery life (over-discharge protection as well as over-charge protection).


----------



## Trying2Learn

Just came in! Used to drive my over ears like HD449 and Klipsch M40 Mode but it also works great with FLAC, low gain, and an Iem like Fidue A73  I hope to try it with the MEE Audio Pinnacle P1, if my small student wallet can bite the bullet and pull the trigger. I think the small bass boost on the Q1 would work great with it. 
Biggest difference so far is clarity in vocals and of course it drives my over ears much better than the phone. Great price. More to come as I spend more time with it.


----------



## fairx

Hi guys

Any Malaysian fellow here got the micro usb to micro usb cable for Q1+android working? I scoured Lowyat Plaza for 3 hour from bottom to top but can't find it. I don't really fancy otg + micro usb combo. My last resort is either buying from overseas online which include hefty shipping cost, or to diy/ rewire the usb cable myself. 

Please help.


----------



## ClieOS

fairx said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Any Malaysian fellow here got the micro usb to micro usb cable for Q1+android working? I scoured Lowyat Plaza for 3 hour from bottom to top but can't find it. I don't really fancy otg + micro usb combo. My last resort is either buying from overseas online which include hefty shipping cost, or to diy/ rewire the usb cable myself.
> 
> Please help.


 
  
 You don't need fancy cable nor an expensive one for Q1 to works with Android. I use this US$6 cable from eBay and it works perfectly fine, that's about MYR$25 with shipping included. Actually quite a few HFer here also use the same eBayer's cable. You can also find same cable of different length if you search his offering.


----------



## fairx

clieos said:


> You don't need fancy cable nor an expensive one for Q1 to works with Android. I use this US$6 cable from eBay and it works perfectly fine, that's about MYR$25 with shipping included. Actually quite a few HFer here also use the same eBayer's cable. You can also find same cable of different length if you search his offering.


Haha it's funny that I planned to PM you for help. Yes I did place the same cable in my cart.but haven't paid yet. I just want simple cable instead of pairing bulky longer cable I wish I could find cable here in Malaysia so I could use it straight away. Instead of waiting for 2 weeks delivery. Which posed hefty shipping fee for faster delivery (aliexpress / jdslab). 

Guess I'll just pull the trigger on the one you suggested. While waiting I might try the rewiring microusb and experiments. 

Btw I saw you conversing with someone at LMUE booth at canjam sg but don't have the chance to butt in to say hi. 


Edit

anybody tried using this? if its good i might grab one to test with my iPhone 5
http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Genuine-Original-Lightning-to-Micro-USB-Adapter-for-Apple-iPhone5-5s-6-Pad-Air-/161980363814?hash=item25b6c83426:g:fqwAAOSw3ydVozP-


----------



## canboca

Hello all, I want to power up my Beyerdynamic dt770 80 ohm headphones, do you think there is too much difference btw fiio e07k and q1? As I read q1 is the new version but does it offer too much that e07k can not? I am waiting for your comments.


----------



## nikrusty

I bought this amp after much research. This is my first Amp and got it quite cheap.
 - It has good looks
 - Wonderful warm and clean sound
 - Works as a Computer USB Sound card (DAC) and for portable devices like Music players, phones and the like.


----------



## fairx

nikrusty said:


> I bought this amp after much research. This is my first Amp and got it quite cheap.
> - It has good looks
> - Wonderful warm and clean sound
> - Works as a Computer USB Sound card (DAC) and for portable devices like Music players, phones and the like.


 
 yeah same with me Q1 multi role function and convenience won over me.


----------



## holden4th

fairx said:


> Haha it's funny that I planned to PM you for help. Yes I did place the same cable in my cart.but haven't paid yet. I just want simple cable instead of pairing bulky longer cable I wish I could find cable here in Malaysia so I could use it straight away. Instead of waiting for 2 weeks delivery. Which posed hefty shipping fee for faster delivery (aliexpress / jdslab).
> 
> Guess I'll just pull the trigger on the one you suggested. While waiting I might try the rewiring microusb and experiments.
> 
> ...


 

  This won't give you a direct digital output from your Apple device to your Q1. What you need is this
  
 http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
  
 Part number is MD821AM/A and this is a very cheap price for this at the moment.


----------



## nikrusty

fairx said:


> yeah same with me Q1 multi role function and convenience won over me.


 
 Totally! Bordering Narcissism, I must say we are two very smart dudes


----------



## fairx

holden4th said:


> This won't give you a direct digital output from your Apple device to your Q1. What you need is this
> 
> http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MD821AM/A/lightning-to-usb-camera-adapter
> 
> Part number is MD821AM/A and this is a very cheap price for this at the moment.


 
 thank you for the info 


nikrusty said:


> Totally! Bordering Narcissism, I must say we are two very smart dudes


 
 I'll drink to that


----------



## canboca

At the point I decided to buy a Fiio Q1, I saw Fiio K1, which is more portable and cheaper. Do you guys have any experience on this also? Which one is the one to go for? Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## citizenp

canboca said:


> At the point I decided to buy a Fiio Q1, I saw Fiio K1, which is more portable and cheaper. Do you guys have any experience on this also? Which one is the one to go for? Thanks in advance for your support.




It can be only used as USB DAC with laptop and propably with compatible smartphones supporting USB OTG - it has no analog input nor battery. Also it has only 75mW power (Q1 - 190mW).
Personally, I would go with Q1, but it depends on what you really need.


----------



## Trying2Learn

citizenp said:


> It can be only used as USB DAC with laptop and propably with compatible smartphones supporting USB OTG - it has no analog input nor battery. Also it has only 75mW power (Q1 - 190mW).
> Personally, I would go with Q1, but it depends on what you really need.


 Exactly why I chose Q1. You may be sacrifising some portability(and some $), but I find the trade offs more than worth it. And the Q1 isn't as big as the photos look either which is good for portable users.


----------



## Jingo Lingo

Just thought I'd chime in with my impressions of this amp/dac.
  
 I've been using it this past week with my DT-1770's and I've found the pairing to be excellent. Granted I haven't another amp at the moment to compare it to.
  
 For the money it's quite amazing IMO.


----------



## Snowmen

Has anyone managed to find an OTG cable that's male USB C to micro USB?


----------



## fairx

for all Malaysian, it seems Starpickers have the otg micro usb to micro usb cable for RM30, why search on lelong not showing results? maybe too much keywords associated with otg and micro usb. too bad I already bought from ebay. RM4 difference but i can get it in 2-3 day instead of 2 weeks. sad.. 

Edit **
It seems only took 7 days to ship from eBay. Just receive. tried with note 3 success plug and play. Also with zenfone 6. but not directly need to use UAPP. Tonight will test with my tablet.


----------



## sledgeharvy

So I've been listening to the Q1 paired with my iPhone 6, and honestly, I just tried pitting it up against the Fiio X5ii, and I have to say, the Q1 holds it own pretty well with IEMs, or at least all the IEMs I own. Yes, with more power hungry cans it the power is slightly lacking, but it seriously impressed me. Especially at $70, it's hard to complain at that price. I think it does everything one can ask of a DAC/AMP at that price. Volume matched and EQ settings matched, it's very hard to tell them apart.



Kudos to Fiio for putting out some pretty fantastic products at such an unbeatable price.




If the Q1 isn't enough, feel free to pair it with the Fiio E12A. Still one of my favorite sounding amps due to that amazing Muses 02. Just really has a way of thickening everything up and making everything spacious without sounding artificial.


----------



## sledgeharvy

trying2learn said:


> Just came in! Used to drive my over ears like HD449 and Klipsch M40 Mode but it also works great with FLAC, low gain, and an Iem like Fidue A73  I hope to try it with the MEE Audio Pinnacle P1, if my small student wallet can bite the bullet and pull the trigger. I think the small bass boost on the Q1 would work great with it.
> Biggest difference so far is clarity in vocals and of course it drives my over ears much better than the phone. Great price. More to come as I spend more time with it.




I think it gives the iPhone a really nice boost in a lot of things. I was sincerely pleased when the certain passages in my test tracks were clear as a dedicated player like the X5ii or the iBasso DX80.. Of course that's with ALAC not DSD or something Ultra Hi-Res like that.. As we a
L know, iPhone can't play that DSD, but even then, the majority of the bands I listen to don't even offer that as an option, so 16/44 is usually the best I can get for their music, which usually sounds amazing, so I'm happy.. But there is still just something that is pleasing about a DAP that can't be matched with a smartphone. However, same breath of air, same can be said for the UI of a smartphone vs most DAPs. So I guess it all depends on your preference at the end of the day..

As always, Happy listening everyone.


----------



## Ab10

sledgeharvy said:


> If the Q1 isn't enough, feel free to pair it with the Fiio E12A. Still one of my favorite sounding amps due to that amazing Muses 02. Just really has a way of thickening everything up and making everything spacious without sounding artificial.


 
  
  
 Sorry for my Ignorance - But I can't understand this.....
  
 The Last two picture, In this configuration you are Double Amp -ing your source.
  
 Source -> Q1 DAC -> *Q1 Headphone Amp* -> Line In To E12A -> *E12A Headphone Amp*. which equal to complete change / Loss of sound signature / character  of Source as well audio file.
  
 If you use Line Out at Q1 and Amplify the Signal with E12A then it only justify.
  
 Please note This is my personal opinion -  Do what you prefer....but many experience people here suggest otherwise and may agree with my view.


----------



## sledgeharvy

ab10 said:


> Sorry for my Ignorance - But I can't understand this.....
> 
> The Last two picture, In this configuration you are Double Amp -ing your source.
> 
> ...




Yes, I went from iPhone to Q1 as a DAC using the Apple Camera connector, then line out of the Q1 to the E12A. On the EQ for the iPhone I used a over exaggerated upside down V to keep the sound as clean as possible plus volume on each component at 5 or halfway up, once again to keep noise and distortion down.. But by doing so, it gave me a sound that was fantastic.. 

If I went headphone out from the iPhone to the Q1, then to the E12a, it would absolutely be a huge mess of sound..

I'm not using the E12a or the Q1 to amplify the volume of the sound just add a different characterization.


----------



## wwwpuntoit

Hello everybody,
Does q1 work with nexus 6p without specific apps?? I mean natively?? Will probably get the cable matters micro b type c cable but shortest is 1 meter...any better option out there ?? Thanks


----------



## wwwpuntoit

wwwpuntoit said:


> Hello everybody,
> Does q1 work with nexus 6p without specific apps?? I mean natively?? Will probably get the cable matters micro b type c cable but shortest is 1 meter...any better option out there ?? Thanks





Just got it today and i confirm it does work out of the box no special app needed... As for the cable I'm using a 20cms cable bought on Amazon, micro usb to type c usb, cheap cable too....  

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Snowmen

wwwpuntoit said:


> Just got it today and i confirm it does work out of the box no special app needed... As for the cable I'm using a 20cms cable bought on Amazon, micro usb to type c usb, cheap cable too....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Could you link that cable?


----------



## sledgeharvy

pianoguy310 said:


> This is a portable amp/dac, I going to get one very soon






Just to let you know, I'm comparing it to the iBasso D14 which is $200 using the Sabre ES9018K2M chip, and I have to say, yes there are VERY differences, but in some cases with certain albums, I prefer the Fiio Q1. At $70 on Amazon the Q1 is an amazing device.


----------



## wwwpuntoit

snowmen said:


> wwwpuntoit said:
> 
> 
> > Just got it today and i confirm it does work out of the box no special app needed... As for the cable I'm using a 20cms cable bought on Amazon, micro usb to type c usb, cheap cable too....
> ...






Of course here it is:
Ewent Cavo USB 3.1 Super Speed Tipo A/Micro B Maschio a B/C Reversibile USB 3.1, 0,20m, Nero https://www.amazon.it/dp/B011N96ZJQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_FAN3wb3JPV29G

Although it's from italian Amazon store it might give you a hint on searching for it in your store. 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## wwwpuntoit

By the way, what do you guys think is the best android app for high quality reproduction? Thanks

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## fairx

wwwpuntoit said:


> By the way, what do you guys think is the best android app for high quality reproduction? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


 
 excuse my ignorance, but will there any difference in quality reproduction if they'll all be processed by Q1? App just stream the data to Q1 right? what you'll get is difference in UI and support. please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## wwwpuntoit

fairx said:


> wwwpuntoit said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, what do you guys think is the best android app for high quality reproduction? Thanks
> ...




You might be right but i don't know for sure. 
Let's see if someone can enlighten us  

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pauliunas

wwwpuntoit said:


> You might be right but i don't know for sure.
> Let's see if someone can enlighten us
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk



The difference of what app you use is absolutely the same as without the Q1. You can still apply equalizers, effects, etc. just like you do without an external DAC. In any case, the data is sent to a DAC after all the processing in your app. It might be the internal DAC of your phone or an external DAC like the Q1. So, it replaces the internal hardware of your phone but does not change the way your software works. On the other hand, you might have problems if your phone model doesn't have full support for external DACs. Then you would have to choose an app that can "force" audio through USB, such as USB Audio Player Pro (paid). I think HibyMusic (free) also has this functionality.


----------



## wwwpuntoit

pauliunas said:


> wwwpuntoit said:
> 
> 
> > You might be right but i don't know for sure.
> ...




In terms of audio quality so there better and wrote apps? 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pauliunas

wwwpuntoit said:


> In terms of audio quality so there better and wrote apps?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk



No, there is no fifference. Unless you want some post-processing of the recording, such as dynamic range compression or custom equalizer settings (like bass boost). But these settings are software-based, and if you ask around these forums, I'm pretty confident that most people tell you they can only ruin the recording.


----------



## wwwpuntoit

Ok good to know, any suggested apps for playing on Android?? I already have poweramp 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brooko

Sorry - can't agree to that at all.
  
 I use my 5S with the Q1 (it's a great match), and the ability to also equalise with a good equaliser (Equalizer app) is brilliant. A lot of people on these forums seem to shy away from equalisers because they don't know how to use them properly. Once you get used to them, they are fantastic in putting you in charge of tweaking the transducers to suit your tastes.
  
 What is the difference between the mastering the sound engineers do at the mixing table, and the EQ tweaks you do yourself to match your preferences?  Sure they have more knowledge - but it is essentially the same thing.


----------



## Snowmen

wwwpuntoit said:


> Of course here it is:
> Ewent Cavo USB 3.1 Super Speed Tipo A/Micro B Maschio a B/C Reversibile USB 3.1, 0,20m, Nero https://www.amazon.it/dp/B011N96ZJQ/ref=cm_sw_r_other_awd_FAN3wb3JPV29G
> 
> Although it's from italian Amazon store it might give you a hint on searching for it in your store.
> ...


 
  
 I can't find anything similar


----------



## pauliunas

brooko said:


> Sorry - can't agree to that at all.
> 
> I use my 5S with the Q1 (it's a great match), and the ability to also equalise with a good equaliser (Equalizer app) is brilliant. A lot of people on these forums seem to shy away from equalisers because they don't know how to use them properly. Once you get used to them, they are fantastic in putting you in charge of tweaking the transducers to suit your tastes.
> 
> What is the difference between the mastering the sound engineers do at the mixing table, and the EQ tweaks you do yourself to match your preferences?  Sure they have more knowledge - but it is essentially the same thing.




Like everything audio-related, this is subjective. But I really think there's more trouble than use in it. It depends on the genre of music you're listening to, and also the settings have to be adjusted for each track individually. I personally like my recordings as natural and close to the original as possible - and equalizers can do more bad than good in this matter, unless, as I said, you adjust the settings for each track (or album) individually. But even so, the only case in which I could see myself resorting to an equalizer is if the recording studio did really bad. So either they misplaced the microphones or for some reason decided to exaggerate one instrument or another in a recording. Either case, that means it's not a professionally made recording and I would prefer getting another recording than using an equalizer to try to fix their mistakes. But again, it's just my opinion.


----------



## pauliunas

wwwpuntoit said:


> Ok good to know, any suggested apps for playing on Android?? I already have poweramp
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk



Well, since the sound quality is practically identical in all of them, you should really only care about the extra features. Widget in your launcher? Shell integration, like switching tracks by long-clicking volume buttons? You choose. I think you should decide on what features you really want and then ask around... Or just explore Google Play. For example, I used HibyMusic on my old phone (Samsung S4) because for some reason, all other music players lagged when playing higher-quality FLACs.


----------



## wwwpuntoit

pauliunas said:


> wwwpuntoit said:
> 
> 
> > Ok good to know, any suggested apps for playing on Android?? I already have poweramp
> ...





I love onkyo for it's equalizer but man of it's expensive :rolleyes: 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Bloggs

brooko said:


> Sorry - can't agree to that at all.
> 
> I use my 5S with the Q1 (it's a great match), and the ability to also equalise with a good equaliser (Equalizer app) is brilliant. A lot of people on these forums seem to shy away from equalisers because they don't know how to use them properly. Once you get used to them, they are fantastic in putting you in charge of tweaking the transducers to suit your tastes.
> 
> What is the difference between the mastering the sound engineers do at the mixing table, and the EQ tweaks you do yourself to match your preferences?  Sure they have more knowledge - but it is essentially the same thing.




The difference is the sound engineers have no more than the vaguest idea of what kind of equipment their music will be played on (can be anything really), while you as the end user knows exactly what headphones you're listening with. So you are at a great advantage with EQing at your end actually 



pauliunas said:


> Like everything audio-related, this is subjective. But I really think there's more trouble than use in it. It depends on the genre of music you're listening to, and also the settings have to be adjusted for each track individually. I personally like my recordings as natural and close to the original as possible - and equalizers can do more bad than good in this matter, unless, as I said, you adjust the settings for each track (or album) individually. But even so, the only case in which I could see myself resorting to an equalizer is if the recording studio did really bad. So either they misplaced the microphones or for some reason decided to exaggerate one instrument or another in a recording. Either case, that means it's not a professionally made recording and I would prefer getting another recording than using an equalizer to try to fix their mistakes. But again, it's just my opinion.




Adjust your EQ once for your headphones, not for the recordings. That is usually more than enough to give excellent results.


----------



## Brooko

pauliunas said:


> Like everything audio-related, this is subjective. But I really think there's more trouble than use in it. It depends on the genre of music you're listening to, and also the settings have to be adjusted for each track individually. I personally like my recordings as natural and close to the original as possible - and equalizers can do more bad than good in this matter, unless, as I said, you adjust the settings for each track (or album) individually. But even so, the only case in which I could see myself resorting to an equalizer is if the recording studio did really bad. So either they misplaced the microphones or for some reason decided to exaggerate one instrument or another in a recording. Either case, that means it's not a professionally made recording and I would prefer getting another recording than using an equalizer to try to fix their mistakes. But again, it's just my opinion.


 
  
 Again - with a little practise, it's not that hard, and the results can be excellent once you have a rough idea of what you're doing.
  
 And I never EQ for track or genre - that would be nuts.  You EQ for the headphone you're using.
  
 Anyway - I know it comes down to preference.  I was just putting an alternative view to your post.  You made it sound like all EQ was bad, and most people here don't use it because of that. That is definitely not the case.  If you really want to see what EQ can do - try something like the XTZ Divine.  You will be amazed at the results.


----------



## fairx

speaking of EQ and Compressor, I still have the old Volume Logic compressor and I use it a lot with my PC/Laptop>Winamp>VolumeLogic>Dac>Superlux Evo, really brighten up my Evo and help forwarding the mid and tighten up the bass. I use FM Magic as it's the least compression IMO, just enough to give music clarity and bass sweetness.
  
 I don't use EQ with my portable though..


----------



## wwwpuntoit

joe bloggs said:


> brooko said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry - can't agree to that at all.
> ...





Hello, I once did the eq process for my momentums, since then i have bought a dac/amp combo. Do i need to eq again since I'm not playing music directly from my laptop as i used to do when i eq'd originaly? Thanks 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brooko

wwwpuntoit said:


> Hello, I once did the eq process for my momentums, since then i have bought a dac/amp combo. Do i need to eq again since I'm not playing music directly from my laptop as i used to do when i eq'd originaly? Thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio Nexus 6P utilizzando Tapatalk


 
  
 If both sources measure flat, you shouldn't really need to - just apply the same EQ.  You'll be the best judge of whether or not you need to redo it. Exceptions to the rule might include if (for example) one had a higher output impedance than the other - which was possibly affecting frequency.  Most good sources shouldn't have that issue though.


----------



## pauliunas

snowmen said:


> I can't find anything similar


 
 I just found one for you 
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Male-USB-C-to-Male-Micro-USB-B-Charge-Sync-Cable-CM-Type-C-for-Huawei-Lumia-/311377935349?hash=item487f923bf5:g:XbIAAOSwZd1Vdqrv
  
 EDIT: found another one, cheaper. I really doubt there is much difference in quality, although the first one (more expensive) seems to have better insulation
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB3-1-Type-C-Male-to-Micro-USB-Date-Charging-Cable-Adapter-For-Macbook-Nokia-N1-/191738014589?hash=item2ca479eb7d:gNMAAOSwAYtWNxMQ


----------



## drckml

Is this the best dac/amp under $100 and how's the soundstage with this? Do you think these are sturdy enough to last for awhile? I ended up not getting Fiio E07k because some people said that they don't last very long...
 Planning to use this on my android phone.


----------



## seanwee

These should be the best under $100 but keep an eye out for price drops on the i basso dzero mkii


----------



## el boricua

hey there, guys! is the inexpensive audio-technica AT-PHA10 the only one that works with a replaceable battery (AAA)?


----------



## drckml

curious though, what makes i basso dzero mkii better than q1?


----------



## drckml

Also how's the soundstage in this too?


----------



## seanwee

It has bigger soundstage compared to q1 , better detail retrieval, better channel separation due to dual DACs , better OpAmp ,etc.
  
 Its simply a higher range product.


----------



## drckml

seanwee said:


> It has bigger soundstage compared to q1 , better detail retrieval, better channel separation due to dual DACs , better OpAmp ,etc.
> 
> Its simply a higher range product.




Can that be powered by a smartphone like Q1?

As long as q1 have a decent sq and sound stage, Im alright. I couldnt really spend over $100 since I'm on a budget.


----------



## Zexes

i'm new to the dac world and stuff, i just purchased the Q1 to me it sounds great, and is is the same if i plug my iems to the headphone icon jack and another jack on the input and output cable to my phone and it works? is it the same as microusb because if i insert the jack on the output i can use it with my phone


----------



## pauliunas

zexes said:


> i'm new to the dac world and stuff, i just purchased the Q1 to me it sounds great, and is is the same if i plug my iems to the headphone icon jack and another jack on the input and output cable to my phone and it works? is it the same as microusb because if i insert the jack on the output i can use it with my phone


 
 No, it's not the same at all. If you use the headphone out jack of your phone, the Q1 is just an amplifier. It takes the sound produced by your phone's internal hardware and amplifies it.
 If you connect it through USB, it takes the digital data straight from your media player or whatever app you're using in your phone, and produces the audio _by itself*, *_totally overriding every single bit of audio-related hardware in your phone. Depending on your phone mode, this can be a drastic improvement from the before mentioned amplifier mode.
 To connect it to your phone, you can use this cable:
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Premium-USB-Micro-5Pin-Male-to-Micro-5pin-Male-Plug-Flat-Adapter-Data-Cable-Cord-/121906183120?hash=item1c622cbbd0:g:79kAAOSwSdZWfS~7
 It ships worldwide.
 I should warn you that there are still phones with no USB OTG support (which is required for connecting this through USB), but *most* phones released in last 5 years should support it. Still, if you're unsure, drop me a message with your phone model and I will tell you if it supports OTG.


----------



## Zexes

Thankyou for clearing my misunderstanding, i use the sony experia z3 and tried hiby music it works but only for music installed, thanks


----------



## Zexes

does the amplifier refer to the high and low gain switch?


----------



## pauliunas

zexes said:


> Thankyou for clearing my misunderstanding, i use the sony experia z3 and tried hiby music it works but only for music installed, thanks


 
 From what I've seen on the Internet, the Xperia Z3 should work without any special apps. I mean, even if you're watching Youtube, the sound should automatically go through USB (if Q1 is connected). I might be wrong, but hey - it's not that expensive to pay $1 for a cable and just try it out 
  
 And I just saw your other post - no, the amplifier is a critical component of any audio equipment, and it does not include a gain switch. The switch is just an addition.
 An amplifier basically takes the input waveform (coming from a DAC) and modifies it with higher output current. The main component is a tube triode, or NPN transistor, if you know something about electronics, you can imagine how it works (of course there is much more to minimize noise and improve fidelity). Listening to music without an amplifier is basically impossible, because it's either very silent or very distorted. Your phone has a built-in amplifier, too, but it's of quite bad quality compared to Q1. So, when you turn the volume up to 100%, it's very probable to hear background noise and other 'disturbing modifications' to the sound that you probably don't want. That's because it takes the low-volume audio, and feeds it to the built-in amplifier. The more you try to amplify (read: make louder) the sound, the more distortion and noise it adds. Now if you use an external, high quality amplifier such as Q1 (connected through the headphone jack) you can leave your phone's internal sound bar at the lowest possible volume (might need to set it 1 step higher, actually) and amplify the sound with the Q1. That way, you still get an amplified (louder) sound, but avoid adding any noise or distortion - that's because your phone's internal amplifier is used as little as possible, and it changes the sound coming from the DAC as little as possible.
 So, in other words, a DAC outputs a very low-volume sound, and an amplifier just makes it louder. The worse the amplifier's quality, the more noise it adds.
  
 About the DAC part - it converts your digital data (read: music files) into sound. The better quality of the DAC, the more the output is similar to the original recording. So if you wanted to have a music file that sounds _exactly_ the same as in a live concert, you would need:
 a) a very good microphone (i don't really think such exists to this day) and ADC (analog-to-digital converter) - to record it without mutilating the sound and store its properties in a computer/storage media
 b) lossless audio codec such as FLAC, or uncompressed audio - to store the audio in a computer without modifying it by compression
 c) a good DAC - to re-convert the sound back to audible format (something that you can hear) as exactly as possible. Note that even with the most expensive DAC, there is still a margin of error, they can't reproduce a waveform that meets every single bit of data sent to it. There will always be some differences if you put your file through a DAC and then straight back into an ADC. You will never get the same file by doing this.
 d) a good amplifier - to make the output of the DAC loud enough to actually listen to it comfortably. It must be good because bad quality amplifiers add noise and distortion.
 e) good headphones, of course.
  
 Of course you can't get the perfect ones for each of these categories - it would just be too expensive. But you shouldn't buy the most expensive headphones, or the most expensive DAC, pair them with the cheapest amp and expect the setup to be significantly better than your current one. It won't.
 It might seem that I went off-topic with this post, but I just wanted to emphasize why you need to have different parts of similar quality. So, if your phone's DAC is decent enough, but its amplifier is bad, you can connect your Q1 through the headphone port and it will probably be just as good as if you did it through USB - because the DAC is good enough anyway. Especially if you don't have very expensive headphones that can actually let you hear the difference. The point is in finding your _weakest_ point and upgrading it - upgrading the other components might make the sound _slightly_ better, but in my opinion it's a waste of time.
 Now, of course you don't know if your phone's DAC or amp is the bottleneck, and that's why I wanted to suggest you to try both ways and see which one works best for you. Connected through headphone port, the Q1 should have a longer battery life, so if you don't see any difference between these 2 modes, you can just use it as an amp, some power.
 I hope this wasn't too long, and even more that it was actually helpful to someone 
  
  
  
 If anyone is reading this and thinks that I'm wrong in one way or another, please feel free to correct my mistakes - I still consider myself a newbie here and I don't own enough equipment to have anything near a professional opinion. I just wanted to share what (I think) I know by now and possibly help someone decide.


----------



## Zexes

i will, thanks for the support i'm intertest in to dacs ;-;


----------



## Sp12er3

just bought a Q1 form local Jaben Store... Finding it to be perfect companion for M70x with its bass boost for ones that thinks it needs it.. make the amount just perfect for me... coupled with the smooth treble, what an experience...


----------



## drckml

sp12er3 said:


> just bought a Q1 form local Jaben Store... Finding it to be perfect companion for M70x with its bass boost for ones that thinks it needs it.. make the amount just perfect for me... coupled with the smooth treble, what an experience...




How is it without bass boost?
My cans already have enough bass for me. Mainly using it as DAC.


----------



## nikrusty

With the Audio Technica ATH-M50, you *don't* need with Bass Boost ON, as ATH-M50 has plenty of balanced bass. I'm sure ATH-M70 also don't need but I haven't heard one, so don't know.


----------



## drckml

nikrusty said:


> With the Audio Technica ATH-M50, you *don't* need with Bass Boost ON, as ATH-M50 has plenty of balanced bass. I'm sure ATH-M70 also don't need but I haven't heard one, so don't know.


 
  
 But if you do turn the bass on, on headphones that has enough bass already, let say for hiphop songs or techno. does it sound muddy?


----------



## nikrusty

Muddy? I wouldn't say. Too bassy?Definitely! It will overpower the other sounds *BUT ONLY* in context to the headphones/earphones you are using with it.
  
 With the Bass Boost on, Brainwavz S3's sounded really nice as these are thin in the bass department itself.


----------



## drckml

alright, thanks.  Im getting q1 soon. It's going to be my first DAC/Amp. Hopefully it'll last me for awhile.


----------



## Sp12er3

@Nikrusty M70x is quite bass light (in quantity) but tight when amped and eq-ed right. Coupled with its lush mids and smooth, encompassing treble, it can be the end game closed can for me. M50x waay too many bass for my taste, I much prefer M40x (own it)
@drckml without bass boost it's neutral with slight touch on warm, though when compared to Fiio M3 its obvious which is more warm. Other than sig, its very clear (tried SE535 (C) and FAD H II with it still black background, both benefit with bass boost btw), adding better separation and depth into music, and also able to push R70x (470ohm) with authority (High Gain, 3-4 clocks)


----------



## simontomi

sp12er3 said:


> @Nikrusty M70x is quite bass light (in quantity) but tight when amped and eq-ed right. Coupled with its lush mids and smooth, encompassing treble, it can be the end game closed can for me. M50x waay too many bass for my taste, I much prefer M40x (own it)
> @drckml without bass boost it's neutral with slight touch on warm, though when compared to Fiio M3 its obvious which is more warm. Other than sig, its very clear (tried SE535 (C) and FAD H II with it still black background, both benefit with bass boost btw), adding better separation and depth into music, and also able to push R70x (470ohm) with authority (High Gain, 3-4 clocks)


 
 I'm considering buying the M70X, do you think it would be an upgrade to my M40X? I couldn't find a comparison between these two. I'm not sure if I would upgrade if the difference is very small.


----------



## Sp12er3

simontomi said:


> I'm considering buying the M70X, do you think it would be an upgrade to my M40X? I couldn't find a comparison between these two. I'm not sure if I would upgrade if the difference is very small.


Oh the difference is quite THERE really... You'll feel it just after you put it on. One it has much better treble response, no longer are those harsh peaks I sometimes feel on M40x, also better separation and technicality. Mids feel more lush also, it still is intimate (as in, not like Shure 840's speaker like) and bass is much tighter and not wooly like in M40x, the amount is just a touch less though, that's why I think Q1's bass boost is a blessing, it put the bass to where I want it to be. 
For Build: Feels more premium, has better comfort (less clamping force) and better isolation (metal cups that also lessen resonance). Overall a definite upgrade, Unless you need it to fold, as it can't.


----------



## sledgeharvy

What everyone has to understand about DAC's and Amplifiers, is that depending on the source, it can actually be beneficial to use the Headphone Amplifier vs the DAC. If you are using the Line Out of your device, it works VERY well as an amplifier. You can turn the bass down on your player to act as a "Pre-amp" signal that has a very clean sound, then just use the Bass boost on the Q1 to give that thickness back to the music. It really is fantastic that way. For example on the iPhone 6, doing that method sounds clean and tight with still a deep rumble from the sub-bass range frequencies.

Yes, I agree, you can't just do that with any player, and obviously, if you own a low quality player, it would be an automatic improvement to use the DAC vs just the Amp section.

Honestly, just food for thought.


----------



## drckml

sledgeharvy said:


> What everyone has to understand about DAC's and Amplifiers, is that depending on the source, it can actually be beneficial to use the Headphone Amplifier vs the DAC. If you are using the Line Out of your device, it works VERY well as an amplifier. You can turn the bass down on your player to act as a "Pre-amp" signal that has a very clean sound, then just use the Bass boost on the Q1 to give that thickness back to the music. It really is fantastic that way. For example on the iPhone 6, doing that method sounds clean and tight with still a deep rumble from the sub-bass range frequencies.
> 
> Yes, I agree, you can't just do that with any player, and obviously, if you own a low quality player, it would be an automatic improvement to use the DAC vs just the Amp section.
> 
> Honestly, just food for thought.




Stupid question though, since its my first time into these things.

Can you use the DAC and Amp at the same time?

Or using the dac function would already give you AMP benefits?


----------



## sledgeharvy

drckml said:


> Stupid question though, since its my first time into these things.
> 
> Can you use the DAC and Amp at the same time?
> 
> Or using the dac function would already give you AMP benefits?



As always, never a stupid question. 
Yes, you can absolutely use the DAC and amp sections at the same time.. But as I stated earlier, depending on your source and earphones you're using at the moment, it may be more synergistic to use only the amp or the DAC without the bass boost or throw in the bass boost to enhance the sound to your liking.. That's the beautiful thing about DAC/AMPs..


----------



## Sp12er3

sledgeharvy said:


> As always, never a stupid question.
> Yes, you can absolutely use the DAC and amp sections at the same time.. But as I stated earlier, depending on your source and earphones you're using at the moment, it may be more synergistic to use only the amp or the DAC without the bass boost or throw in the bass boost to enhance the sound to your liking.. That's the beautiful thing about DAC/AMPs..


I only have my laptop, old L920 and Fiio M3 at the moments so yeah, I think all three's DAC just doesn't compare for me on using the line out. Might do it with M3 though, so EQ the lower freq down?


----------



## simontomi

sp12er3 said:


> Oh the difference is quite THERE really... You'll feel it just after you put it on. One it has much better treble response, no longer are those harsh peaks I sometimes feel on M40x, also better separation and technicality. Mids feel more lush also, it still is intimate (as in, not like Shure 840's speaker like) and bass is much tighter and not wooly like in M40x, the amount is just a touch less though, that's why I think Q1's bass boost is a blessing, it put the bass to where I want it to be.
> For Build: Feels more premium, has better comfort (less clamping force) and better isolation (metal cups that also lessen resonance). Overall a definite upgrade, Unless you need it to fold, as it can't.


 
 Thanks a lot, I think I'll make the jump


----------



## Sp12er3

Hope you find it to your liking ☺ 





simontomi said:


> Thanks a lot, I think I'll make the jump


----------



## sledgeharvy

sp12er3 said:


> I only have my laptop, old L920 and Fiio M3 at the moments so yeah, I think all three's DAC just doesn't compare for me on using the line out. Might do it with M3 though, so EQ the lower freq down?




Yes, in general, if you drop the bass on the player, it makes the signal less muddy, slyly don't get a double amping effect. And you only need to drop the bass a couple notches. Primarily the mid-bass slider (50-80hz). The sub-bass (20-49hz) frequencies usually don't do much on most players. 
For example, if you have a flat EQ, drop the mid-bass slider down 2 notches, give it a shot like that, or possibly just raise everything else up after the mid-bass slider two notches. By doing that it will provide the right amount of bite on guitars, pianos, cymbals, etc.. 

As always, this is a generalization, so depending on the earphones you are using it may need more or less raising or dropping.. But in general it's a very safe bet to start with those settings.

With the Q1, depending on the music, Rap, RnB, Techno, etc, it's best to turn on the Bass boost. If it's some form of Country music, Heavy Metal, Classical, you can be the judge for yourself on that one. But that's what I love about the Q1, it's a pretty versatile little unit.

In fact, one way that really added an insane amount of clarity was connecting the Q1 by the USB from my device then plugging my headphones in to the Line out of the Q1. 
 By doing that, you bypass the Bass boost function, and volume knob. So you have to use your player as the volume adjuster, but the sound you get is fantastic.. It easily rivals the iBasso D14 which is $200. Anytime you're bored, give it a shot.. You'll be surprised with the results.


----------



## Sp12er3

I'm doubting you again here Twister6, I've demoed a R70x on Jaben using my Q1 and it easily push R70x with authority... 3-4 clocks on High Gain for me... and that's in not so quiet demo room with people talking on the background... tried to up it till 7-8  it's Deafening.... weird... why different result?


----------



## Alex Littig

My Q1 Set up
  
  
  
 I cant seam to post pictures like i do on other forums.  Is there a special way to do it here.  It says i dont have permission?


----------



## fairx

Wow I should try that sometimes. They line out is shared right? 





sledgeharvy said:


> Yes, in general, if you drop the bass on the player, it makes the signal less muddy, slyly don't get a double amping effect. And you only need to drop the bass a couple notches. Primarily the mid-bass slider (50-80hz). The sub-bass (20-49hz) frequencies usually don't do much on most players.
> For example, if you have a flat EQ, drop the mid-bass slider down 2 notches, give it a shot like that, or possibly just raise everything else up after the mid-bass slider two notches. By doing that it will provide the right amount of bite on guitars, pianos, cymbals, etc..
> 
> As always, this is a generalization, so depending on the earphones you are using it may need more or less raising or dropping.. But in general it's a very safe bet to start with those settings.
> ...


----------



## Brooko

alex littig said:


> My Q1 Set up
> 
> I cant seam to post pictures like i do on other forums.  Is there a special way to do it here.  It says i dont have permission?


 
  
 Alex - you need to have been here a little longer and contributed a little more before getting full rights to posting links, photos etc.  The rules are there to protect the site from spammers. I've amended your profile - so have another shot at it.  If it doesn't work, PM me - and I'll see what we can do.


----------



## sledgeharvy

fairx said:


> Wow I should try that sometimes. They line out is shared right?




It is one of those things that should definitely be tried at least for a 30 minute trial. Then go back to regular headphone out, you'll realize how muddy your music has been..

As far as whether the Line out and Headphone out is shared internally, I'm not sure. Sorry.


----------



## fairx

sledgeharvy said:


> It is one of those things that should definitely be tried at least for a 30 minute trial. Then go back to regular headphone out, you'll realize how muddy your music has been..
> 
> As far as whether the Line out and Headphone out is shared internally, I'm not sure. Sorry.


 
 I just tried now because yesterday I left Q1 at my workshop
  
 What can I detect initially is that headphone out are slightly recessed mid compared to line out. but it hard to asses because I cant really match the loudness just by ear alone.
  
 what I mean shared is the *line out* is shared with *line in* port.
  
*edit*
  
 Listening o track Canta Per Me from Yuriko Kaida and Alanis' Citizen of The Planet, it does seem like the sound is rater muddy from headphone out compared to line out which is cleaner by a margin. too. I testing with my Superlux Evo and Soundmagic E80. on E80 the stage seems wider too.
  
*edit2:* tested with sultan of swing, 3 output tested, Q1 line out, Q1 Headphone out & my SgS headphone out. definitely clearer and cleaner on Q1 line out. the difference is now quite obvious. of all three, sgs seems to be the fullest / warmest sound and Q1 line out the clearest
  
 OK the question is now, *will this (using line out) harm my Q1 or any other similar DAP / Dac Amp*? also I think the sterile sound from line out might cause me fatigue. but the clarity is awesome!


----------



## sledgeharvy

fairx said:


> I just tried now because yesterday I left Q1 at my workshop
> 
> What can I detect initially is that headphone out are slightly recessed mid compared to line out. but it hard to asses because I cant really match the loudness just by ear alone.
> 
> ...




No, it won't hurt it one bit.. Some people strictly use some DACs with their Line Out exclusively. The Player you use usually can control the volume I love using the Q1 and the i also D14 using the Line out with any player I'm using, be it any of my DAPs or just my cellphone the iPhone 6.. 
 My theory for it sounding better using Line out is the due to the crosstalk and Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) being higher than normal Headphone out. 
If it ever does feel fatiguing, simply reduce the mids or Highs on the EQ, or simply switch back to Headphone Out.. Either way will be fine, completely up to you. Best way to resolve is to experiment which method works best for you.

As always, Happy listening everyone!!!


----------



## fairx

Back home and I carefully listening to chesky headphone track, just focusing on 2-3 track. I always suspect the deep bass in Amber Rubarth - Don't You (starting 0.9-0.13 sec) picked up by my earphones are rather boosted before. The instrument also sound more realistic and cohesive. Most chesky track are not fatiguing even with my wide bore sennheiser tips. But others might. I'm gonna listen to more track from classic rock like queen and led Zeppelin to find out. 

This is interesting!


----------



## sledgeharvy

fairx said:


> Back home and I carefully listening to chesky headphone track, just focusing on 2-3 track. I always suspect the deep bass in Amber Rubarth - Don't You (starting 0.9-0.13 sec) picked up by my earphones are rather boosted before. The instrument also sound more realistic and cohesive. Most chesky track are not fatiguing even with my wide bore sennheiser tips. But others might. I'm gonna listen to more track from classic rock like queen and led Zeppelin to find out.
> 
> This is interesting!




I agree, it's like re-rediscovering you music.. Lol..


----------



## simontomi

sp12er3 said:


> Hope you find it to your liking ☺


 
 Got the M70X a few days ago, sounded a bit harsh at first coming from the M40X, but now I love it 
 However, the M70X made me realize that I need a better dac/amp, looking at the O2+ODAC combo from Head 'n' Hifi right now


----------



## Sp12er3

Congrats!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Me myself bought A Final Audio Design Heaven II just the other day... still loving it more and more using the Q1 Bass Boost.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​​
  
 What do you think are lacking with using M70x on the Q1? for me It seems sufficient enough, if anything a next upgrade I'd consider is adding an Amp to it's Line Out. Also, I never think the treble of M70x is ever harsh at all, It's pronounced, yes, but its as smooth as silk in my opinion. ​​


----------



## simontomi

Actually, I don't own the Q1, but I was considering buying it 
I've got a Yamaha AX-V496RDS, which is not a headphone amp, but did well with the M40X. Comparing my onboard sound (Realtek ALC898 Audio Codec), the Yamaha, and my phone (Oneplus One), I've found that the phone sounds the best. My Yamaha is noisy, and music sounds a bit worse with it. Onboard may be a bit clearer, but I can hear a noise every time something is drawn on the computer screen or I move my mouse. Also lacking in soundstage, and for some reason, sounds less comfortable to my ears. My phone is the clear winner, no noise, and overall better, clearer sound, so this made me realize that I need to get myself a new DAC for my PC, most likely an ODAC 
Also, M70X's treble is amazing with the Oneplus One, but sounds a tiny bit harsh with my Yamaha 
I'm really surprised by the difference between the M40X and the M70X, while using both with the Yamaha dac/amp. It's a lot more suited for the M40X, I can't really explain why.


----------



## Sp12er3

Maybe the M70x is just a bit more sensitive with high Output impedance Amp? It sounds good using on board DAC & Amp of my PC and Fiio M3 back when I didn't have a Q1, my impression was that it's perfect for me if only it has just a touch more bass... now the Q1 take care of that, what's your impression of using it with your phone?
  
 about noise... even I heard a noise form my phone (lumia 920) when I'm using it's touchscreen, also I've heard some batch of iPhone 6S has this glaring problem too. Though only on IEM (very small one on IM50), its not that loud to pose problem either indoor or outdoor...


----------



## fairx

Oh man after listening to line out for couple of days I felt like investing in good DAP. My budget would allowed for x3 gen2. I don't have any place to audition for at least 2 weeks. X3 also can double as dac for pc right? How comparable the x3 output to q1 line out? I'm curious. Will audition myself when I did my monthly visit to city. 

Also is there suggestions for good DAP for 200-250 dollar (below Rm 1k) I already have potential buyer for my Q1 so can add to the fund a little. Or should I wait to buy FLC8s iem instead.


----------



## sledgeharvy

fairx said:


> Oh man after listening to line out for couple of days I felt like investing in good DAP. My budget would allowed for x3 gen2. I don't have any place to audition for at least 2 weeks. X3 also can double as dac for pc right? How comparable the x3 output to q1 line out? I'm curious. Will audition myself when I did my monthly visit to city.
> 
> Also is there suggestions for good DAP for 200-250 dollar (below Rm 1k) I already have potential buyer for my Q1 so can add to the fund a little. Or should I wait to buy FLC8s iem instead.




My go to budget dap recommendation used to the Fiio X3ii, but after owning the Shanling M2, I have been converted. The Shanling M2 sounds so natural. The Fiio X3ii sounds more compressed giving it a slight digital feel.. You will never notice the difference until you have both of them in your possession.. Same goes with the Fiio X5ii.. Don't misunderstand me though.. The X3ii and X5ii both are amazing products, they are the top selling products for a good reason... I just feel like if you want a front row seat as if you were in a concert, go with the Shanling M2. There is no way to explain how it sounds other than using words like "Natural", "Organic", or "Full-bodied"


----------



## seanwee

http://www.head-fi.org/products/hidizs-ap100-portable-hifi-audio-player

This dap offers sq on par with the ak120 at a significantly lower price. However I can't find it ANYWHERE in Malaysia. Maybe you can get it when you go for overseas trips.


----------



## seanwee

fairx said:


> Oh man after listening to line out for couple of days I felt like investing in good DAP. My budget would allowed for x3 gen2. I don't have any place to audition for at least 2 weeks. X3 also can double as dac for pc right? How comparable the x3 output to q1 line out? I'm curious. Will audition myself when I did my monthly visit to city.
> 
> Also is there suggestions for good DAP for 200-250 dollar (below Rm 1k) I already have potential buyer for my Q1 so can add to the fund a little. Or should I wait to buy FLC8s iem instead.




Getting a new dap will get you 10-20% increments on sq, getting a new iem would get you 2 or 3 times more sq improvement .


----------



## simontomi

sp12er3 said:


> Maybe the M70x is just a bit more sensitive with high Output impedance Amp? It sounds good using on board DAC & Amp of my PC and Fiio M3 back when I didn't have a Q1, my impression was that it's perfect for me if only it has just a touch more bass... now the Q1 take care of that, what's your impression of using it with your phone?
> 
> about noise... even I heard a noise form my phone (lumia 920) when I'm using it's touchscreen, also I've heard some batch of iPhone 6S has this glaring problem too. Though only on IEM (very small one on IM50), its not that loud to pose problem either indoor or outdoor...


 
 No noise at all with my Oneplus One, clear and detailed sound, good soundstage. I've also read that this phone has a Yamaha DAC.
  
 Did some gaming yesterday, while using the onboard sound + M70X, and the noise was unbearable... like an annoying, buzzing fly. I think the source of it was the graphics card. Need to get myself that O2+ODAC


----------



## Sp12er3

But a new DAP is better manage of collection, more battery life and the 10-20% increment is multiplied by every Headphone owned. Not a bad decision in my opinion. For me though, M3 is enough for outdoor. And Q1 amp is as strong as X3II too. Any DAP upgrade will be years in the future.


----------



## Sp12er3

@Simontomi go for it! As my daily computer is a laptop Q1 is more suitable for me.. But if you're using desktop PC get a more solid DAC AMP combo with better amplification than a portable can put out


----------



## fairx

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Will look into shanling m2. By nature I always root for the underdog!


----------



## drckml

Are you guys enjoying your Q1?
Just got mine and its amazing.


----------



## 8BitKid

Has anyone tried this cable for connecting to an iOS device: http://usbfever.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2360
  
 I love my Q1, but the lack of a Lightning to Micro USB cable has made me want to return it. It just doesn't seem worth it...
  
 I've heard about the L19 cable, but it won't work with cases...
  
 I'm debating getting the OPPO HA-2 instead.


----------



## nk126

I bought a similar lightning to usb cable off eBay for about two dollars and it works to connect my iPhone 6S to my Q1. It doesn't work with my iPad mini, but I haven't yet updated the mini to iOS 9.3, so who knows. 

I'm not sure if there's any loss of sound quality with the cable - it's possible that some data would be dropped due to low quality components in the adapter, but who knows. 

Cheaper to try this than dropping ~$300 on the oppo, anyway.


----------



## DigMe

nk126 said:


> I bought a similar lightning to usb cable off eBay for about two dollars and it works to connect my iPhone 6S to my Q1. It doesn't work with my iPad mini, but I haven't yet updated the mini to iOS 9.3, so who knows.


 
  
 Can you link to the exact cable that you bought off eBay?
  


simontomi said:


> No noise at all with my Oneplus One, clear and detailed sound, good soundstage. I've also read that this phone has a Yamaha DAC.
> 
> Did some gaming yesterday, while using the onboard sound + M70X, and the noise was unbearable... like an annoying, buzzing fly. I think the source of it was the graphics card. Need to get myself that O2+ODAC


 
  
 Man even with Xfi I still hear noise transmitted from the fans to my headphones when I plug straight into my PC. Now I always go from USB to Q1 to headphones and it's dead silent when it's supposed to be silent.


----------



## nk126

http://ebay.to/1LXCyPc


----------



## holden4th

Your Q1 came with a micro USB to USB cable - a conveniently short one. The Apple lightening CCK terminates in a USB female connector. The two cables connect! Problem solved.


----------



## 8BitKid

My Q1 didn't come with a short cable; it has a fairly long one.


----------



## Sp12er3

nk126 said:


> I bought a similar lightning to usb cable off eBay for about two dollars and it works to connect my iPhone 6S to my Q1. It doesn't work with my iPad mini, but I haven't yet updated the mini to iOS 9.3, so who knows.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's any loss of sound quality with the cable - it's possible that some data would be dropped due to low quality components in the adapter, but who knows.
> 
> Cheaper to try this than dropping ~$300 on the oppo, anyway.


Agree, buying the appropriate adapter/ contacting some people that's willing to make offshot one (Brooko's newest review shows 2 of em) is more reasonable. That is unless you've already demoed a HA2 and are loving it's connection more. 
You should've checked what's included in box before buying it for phone use IMO.


----------



## 8BitKid

I did know the included cables, but unfortunately hadn't anticipated how much I'd want to use it with my phone! I ordered this cable from Amazon, and will report back if it works. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B013PK1WKS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_yjZ-wbYXDNNZ1


----------



## holden4th

I'm fairly sure that it won't supply direct digital audio from your iPhone to your Q1. You will need the apple lightning camera adaptor. I have this and a Q1 and they combine very well together.


----------



## fairx

nk126 said:


> http://ebay.to/1LXCyPc


 
 ordered! thank you for suggestion, 2 dollar bet not really that much. Hope works with my ole iPhone 5 ios 9.2.1


----------



## drckml

I am having hard time getting Q1 to work with HibyMusic and Onkyo HF app on my Samsung GS5. They would crash everytime I would enable usb audio output in their options


USB audio player app detects it with no problem though.

And I had to do some odd methods to get this working with my phone.

I had to restart my phone and go to developer options then press back/home then open Google Music, play any song then turn on q1 then it'll finally work. 

Any solution for HibyMusic and Onkyo HF crashing?


----------



## fairx

I've been testing Q1 with many Samsung phone but never gs5. Note 3 and s4 play natively without need for dedicated player. A7 didn't work natively. But I'm not sure if Samsung standard player can play high res audio through Q1. Only tested flac mp3 and aac 16/44.1

My asus tablet shut down after 2-3 song. Just stating my experience tho..


----------



## drckml

fairx said:


> I've been testing Q1 with many Samsung phone but never gs5. Note 3 and s4 play natively without need for dedicated player. A7 didn't work natively. But I'm not sure if Samsung standard player can play high res audio through Q1. Only tested flac mp3 and aac 16/44.1
> 
> My asus tablet shut down after 2-3 song. Just stating my experience tho..




It played natively on my GS5 too after doing the odd trick of going to developer options and back etc etc.

BUT HibyMusic and OnkyoHF crashes when I open them. Everything plays fine like YouTube or any simple media players.


----------



## Steelduines

I've been enjoying my Q1 a lot! I have one question about using it with a computer.
 Is it best to leave it on charge the whole time or is it better to turn off charging when the battery is full?


----------



## NickosD

I own a oneplus one device and i can't make it work through dac. I own the official otg cable from oneplus and i tried to connect using a usb cable that came together with oneplus power bank. Do i need a special usb cable for dac or any any cable will work?
 It's running android 6.0.1 version and i tried with both spotify and tidal.
 I don't have any issue from 3.5 jack and amp.


----------



## Sp12er3

steelduines said:


> I've been enjoying my Q1 a lot! I have one question about using it with a computer.
> Is it best to leave it on charge the whole time or is it better to turn off charging when the battery is full?


I've heard someone said that JamesFiio explains that the battery is bypassed when the charge (green light) is full.
@NickosD try using Hiby Music with it's USB DAC functionality... If it doesn't work.. I dont know how.


----------



## drckml

nickosd said:


> I own a oneplus one device and i can't make it work through dac. I own the official otg cable from oneplus and i tried to connect using a usb cable that came together with oneplus power bank. Do i need a special usb cable for dac or any any cable will work?
> It's running android 6.0.1 version and i tried with both spotify and tidal.
> I don't have any issue from 3.5 jack and amp.




There's a trick to make it work. I finally got it working on my S5 and even made it native. 
For native:
Restart your device and make sure your Q1 is off. Once your back to your home screen, open Google Music(it has to be Google Music first, then just use any other music app you want after this process). Play any song then turn on your Q1. If you can finally hear anything, then its working. You will have to do this process everytime you will use your q1's dac.

This is even better because its native meaning its going to work with youtube and your favorite music apps, practically anything and you're not limited to apps like hibymusic, onkyo and usbplayerpro.

If the above fail then you will have to use USBPlayerPro. It works better than Hiby and its priced for a reason. It will 100% detect Q1 and HibyMusic and OnkyoHF couldn't detect Q1 no matter what on my device.
Instructions:
After installing USBPlayerPro/Trial
Restart your phone and turn off Q1
Once back on homescreen, turn on your Q1 and wait til USBPlayerPro detects it or manually open the app if its taking awhile to detect. If fails, repeat the process. USBPlayerPro will detect it eventually. And again you will have to do this each time.

This isn't native though and you're only limited to USB PLAYER PRO. And you have to do this if you plan on making USB PLAYER PRO as your primary listening app.

Hope all of this help.


----------



## FiiO-Shadow

steelduines said:


> I've been enjoying my Q1 a lot! I have one question about using it with a computer.
> Is it best to leave it on charge the whole time or is it better to turn off charging when the battery is full?


 
 Hi, Steelduines.
 When the Q1 is fully charged, there will be the overcharge protection on the charging IC, then the Q1 will be stopped to be charged. So it will be also OK if you leave it on charge when connecting with the computer.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

fiio-shadow said:


> steelduines said:
> 
> 
> > I've been enjoying my Q1 a lot! I have one question about using it with a computer.
> ...




Just FYI Shadow,

"The Q1 will stop charging" means Q1会停止充电
while "the Q1 will be stopped to be charged" on the face of it means Q1会“be stopped 被停止” “to 从而” “be charged 被充电”.

Quite a different meaning and possibly misleading, I saw a similar mistake in the "E7 is dead (not)" thread...

Greetings from HK from your former coworker


----------



## NickosD

drckml said:


> nickosd said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




I am interested for the native way. 
I tried with both USB debug on/Off, chg on/Off and also phone - otg cable - USB to micro USB cable - fiio q1 and phone - micro USB to USB - otg - fiio q1
I also have a setting in developers option to what to use the USB for. Tried both mtp and audio source... I'm sad... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## drckml

nickosd said:


> I am interested for the native way.
> I tried with both USB debug on/Off, chg on/Off and also phone - otg cable - USB to micro USB cable - fiio q1 and phone - micro USB to USB - otg - fiio q1
> I also have a setting in developers option to what to use the USB for. Tried both mtp and audio source... I'm sad...
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk




Try USBPlayerPro, I guarantee you it will work.


----------



## wijnands

My E10k has been acting up. My dealer has problems getting E10k stock in and might be convinced to exchange my E10 for a Q1.I've been quite happy with the E10k so far and am wondering if the Q1 would be a worthy replacement.


----------



## FiiO

wijnands said:


> My E10k has been acting up. My dealer has problems getting E10k stock in and might be convinced to exchange my E10 for a Q1.I've been quite happy with the E10k so far and am wondering if the Q1 would be a worthy replacement.


 
 Hi Wijnands, we are so sorry that our E10K is out of stock now, but it will be ready for shipping on next week, if you do not mind. your dealer may get the E10K at the end of this month.
  
 btw ,Q1 is a portable Headphone Amp and DAC, and it can be used on the go. this is the big difference between E10K and Q1.
  
 Thanks,


----------



## wijnands

Thanks. I've informed my supplier and told him I'm happy with whatever he choses. Either wait for fresh stock or give me a Q1.
  
 I love my E10k but it would also be fun to see what the Q1 is like.


----------



## GaNi

Quote: 





drckml said:


> Try USBPlayerPro, I guarantee you it will work.


 
  
 Or try the PowerAMP Alpha 702  Works flawlessly with my Nexus 6P.


----------



## drckml

gani said:


> Or try the PowerAMP Alpha 702  Works flawlessly with my Nexus 6P.




Nice! I guess it varies from device to device. 

And is that some kind of heatshrink tubing in your usb cable?


----------



## GaNi

drckml said:


> Nice! I guess it varies from device to device.
> 
> And is that some kind of heatshrink tubing in your usb cable?


 
  
 When It comes to Android, I don't know why certain components do not work with each other. Because I also have the Oneplus 2 (USB Type C) and I used my 6P's setup, it simply wouldn't work.
  
 And yea, that's a custom Angled Type C to Micro USB Male Cable. (There is literally no cable for type c  )


----------



## JamesFiiO

About the Q1 worked as DAC for Android phone, there are too complex, it maybe App issues or it maybe firmware issues . that is why we can't promised and advertised it can worked for Android phone.


----------



## FlyingFungus

Q1 vs the E18? Are there major differences between the 2?
  
 I plugged my phone into a friends E18, sounded great! Just wondering if there is a huge difference that would make me buy the E18 over the Q1.


----------



## GaNi

flyingfungus said:


> Q1 vs the E18? Are there major differences between the 2?
> 
> I plugged my phone into a friends E18, sounded great! Just wondering if there is a huge difference that would make me buy the E18 over the Q1.


 
  
 For Technical Difference http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44/comparisons
  
  
@Hawaiibadboy My SZ2000 are on the way (ETA 4 days) and would like to know if Q1 is enough to make those cans satisfy a basshead or should I be ordering a Chord or E18.


----------



## FlyingFungus

gani said:


> For Technical Difference http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44/comparisons
> 
> 
> @Hawaiibadboy My SZ2000 are on the way (ETA 4 days) and would like to know if Q1 is enough to make those cans satisfy a basshead or should I be ordering a Chord or E18.


 

 Ah ok, thanks


----------



## fairx

Happy to inform u guys the apple CKK i bought from ebay for 1.99 dollar working fine with Q1 and my iphone 5 ios 9.3.1. at first iphone warn me of incompatibility but after 2nd plug my iphone no longer complain and it just works!


----------



## FlyingFungus

Just placed an order for the Q1...goodbye money.


----------



## holden4th

fairx said:


> Happy to inform u guys the apple CKK i bought from ebay for 1.99 dollar working fine with Q1 and my iphone 5 ios 9.3.1. at first iphone warn me of incompatibility but after 2nd plug my iphone no longer complain and it just works!




That's an amazing price.


----------



## fairx

holden4th said:


> That's an amazing price.


 
 considering original Apple CKK cost around 40Usd in my country I say its super cheap. Can't comment on build quality though.. we'll wait and see.


----------



## Sp12er3

Does anyone has a recommendation for a durable, short micro-micro USB cable? Gotta find one for portable use with a Smartphone as source, I'd rather find one that doesn't stick out too much out of my pocket. There has never been a right angled USB cable ever made is it?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Micro-USB-B-at-both-ends-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/301228419677
 ?


----------



## Sp12er3

joe bloggs said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10cm-Right-Angle-Micro-USB-B-to-Micro-USB-B-at-both-ends-Host-OTG-Adapter-Cable-/301228419677
> ?


I also see that some have made custom of it up in the comments, it's just Soo rare to find one in retail store, despite such a convenient ease of use, maybe it'd be more popular with Type C model, as it can be put both ways now.
BTW, thanks for the link


----------



## -Kenny-

Got my q1 today. I bought a usb-c to micro usb cable but the only one i could find right away was 2 metres (about 6-7 feet) long. So i cut it to about 30 centimeters (1 foot) and re-soldered it. 
Plugged it in to my nexus 6p and it worked straight away. Didn't have to do anything. Every sound my phone produces comes through the usb connection. I can use tidal, google music, youtube... 
I stuck it to a cheap clear case with velcro. This thing works great! 







Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 6P met Tapatalk


----------



## Sirfalot

Apart from the additional battery life will a Q1 or EK11 add anything in terms of SQ to my X1.


----------



## swaroopanil

Pulled the trigger on the Q1. Should be receiving it on Tuesday by latest. Fingers crossed. 

Oneplus one + Q1 +audio technica im02.


----------



## GaNi

-kenny- said:


> Got my q1 today. I bought a usb-c to micro usb cable but the only one i could find right away was 2 metres (about 6-7 feet) long. So i cut it to about 30 centimeters (1 foot) and re-soldered it.
> Plugged it in to my nexus 6p and it worked straight away. Didn't have to do anything. Every sound my phone produces comes through the usb connection. I can use tidal, google music, youtube...
> I stuck it to a cheap clear case with velcro. This thing works great!
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's nice but why invert it? I assume to get the port at bottom?

  
 Now I just moved on to E18 to drive sz2k.


----------



## -Kenny-

Yes, this way i can reach the volume knob while it's in my pocket and the usb cable takes up less space in my pocket too. Also the headphone jack comes out of the top too, since i'm used to putting my phone upside down in my pocket. And on top of that, everything stays clear of the finger print reader. So this way was just most convenient for me. 
How is the E18 compared to q1?


----------



## FlyingFungus

-kenny- said:


> Yes, this way i can reach the volume knob while it's in my pocket and the usb cable takes up less space in my pocket too. Also the headphone jack comes out of the top too, since i'm used to putting my phone upside down in my pocket. And on top of that, everything stays clear of the finger print reader. So this way was just most convenient for me.
> How is the E18 compared to q1?


 
 I may have to the same thing...it's really hard to use the volume knob with the way I have it now.


----------



## Sp12er3

gani said:


> That's nice but why invert it? I assume to get the port at bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just moved on to E18 to drive sz2k.


having Q1 sits side by side with KunLun, it looks tiny. 

BTW, can anyone confirm whether if Q1 is connected to PC as a DAC, and its recharging function are on, Is the battery really are bypassed when the charge is finished?


----------



## GaNi

sp12er3 said:


> having Q1 sits side by side with KunLun, it looks tiny.
> 
> BTW, can anyone confirm whether if Q1 is connected to PC as a DAC, and its recharging function are on, Is the battery really are bypassed when the charge is finished?


 

 It's literally younger brother. Half the power, battery capacity, size and price.
  
 Secondly, Over charging protection circuit's job is the cut off the current supply on complete charge, and I am pretty sure there's a parallel connection to the battery when it's connected to a power source.


----------



## DynamikeB

Go this one a few months ago and it's really good.  As an amp for my iPod, I would say it does a nice job.  The accessories are great also, allowing to fix it nicely to the device.
  
 But I really like the DAC feature now... wow.  I plug this with my  Asus laptop and just wow.  Really nice sound improvement overall for the price.


----------



## Sp12er3

Q1 is something for 1st listen, i like it a bit more than my M3, purely due to it's more neutral sound signature. Haven't tried any demanding Headphone that ask it to go beyond its limit yet.


----------



## drckml

Would the external dac sound the same whatever device I use it to? e.g android smartphone and laptop.
  
 I use both my android phone and laptop for listening, my android phone sounds better than my laptop by default but if I use Q1's dac on both of them, will there be any difference in SQ?


----------



## boynamedsuse

If I understand your question correctly, the answer to your question is yes. Both would use the Q1's DAC and therefore sound the same.


----------



## drckml

Ah I see that's good to know! I just thought that my phone will still sound superior but turns out that they both or any device I use the external dac with will all sound the same. Thank you for clarifying it with me.


----------



## Sulbh

Can someone compare Q1 and Topping NX2?


----------



## kle89

-kenny- said:


> Got my q1 today. I bought a usb-c to micro usb cable but the only one i could find right away was 2 metres (about 6-7 feet) long. So i cut it to about 30 centimeters (1 foot) and re-soldered it.
> Plugged it in to my nexus 6p and it worked straight away. Didn't have to do anything. Every sound my phone produces comes through the usb connection. I can use tidal, google music, youtube...
> I stuck it to a cheap clear case with velcro. This thing works great!
> 
> ...


 
 Wow man almost similar set up to mind down to the skin haha.
 I used this micro usb OTG that Twister had linked http://www.ebay.com/itm/301669713346?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT and hooked that to a USB C Otg adapter


----------



## -Kenny-

Haha  the resemblance is striking  i tried using a usb-c adapter too at first. But it would loose connection if it moved. Really annoying. So i bought a micro usb to usb-c cable and shortened it. Works great.


----------



## Razp

Hello  
Started using Q1 as an external DAC for my laptop, paired with Monster DNA Pro 2.0 headphones, enjoying it so far! 
Tested it with my Nexus 5 and everything seems to be working fine system - wide, including streaming services (Spotify).


----------



## nk126

I'm starting to think Q1 sounds better as amp only than DAC, at least with my iPhone (6) and iPad (mini).


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare this with topping NX2?


----------



## maxnik

Hello,
 I just joined the boards. I mostly listen to music on my phone  - Galaxy S5. Got Q1 to run as a DAC. Interested to see what kind of set ups people have. Thanks.


----------



## west0ne

maxnik said:


> Hello,
> I just joined the boards. I mostly listen to music on my phone  - Galaxy S5. Got Q1 to run as a DAC. Interested to see what kind of set ups people have. Thanks.


 
 Did you manage to get it working plugging is straight into your S5 as I found that I could only get the Q1 working with the S5 if I used a USB hub in between, it didn't need to be  a powered hub. Once connected all audio was output to the Q1.


----------



## maxnik

west0ne said:


> Did you manage to get it working plugging is straight into your S5 as I found that I could only get the Q1 working with the S5 if I used a USB hub in between, it didn't need to be  a powered hub. Once connected all audio was output to the Q1.



Yes. I'm using micro USB to micro USB OTG cable with USB Audio player Pro. It is clunky, takes few seconds to connect, but it works and sound superior to analog 3.5mm input. The app also works with Tidal.


----------



## nk126

I was running Q1 as a DAC out of my iPhone and iPad mini. Recently started using it as amp only via headphone jack of those same devices. Can't say for sure it sounds better this way, but it definitely isn't worse. And it's a little less clunky/finicky as amp only.


----------



## west0ne

I actually don't find the DAC part to be too bad, I've taken the line out to my Vali 2 amp and with my K702's it sounds pretty good. The DAC may not be having much impact when used with the iPhone because the iPhone already sounds pretty good in its own right.


----------



## fairx

nk126 said:


> I'm starting to think Q1 sounds better as amp only than DAC, at least with my iPhone (6) and iPad (mini).


 
 I guess I'm not alone then, been thinking the same.


----------



## FlyingFungus

The Q1 definitely sound better as an amp and dac with my LG G4 that's for sure.


----------



## Sp12er3

flyingfungus said:


> The Q1 definitely sound better as an amp and dac with my LG G4 that's for sure.


Agree with my Samsung Galaxy note Tab too... Using Onkyo HiFi player right now, works but very outdated UI... Does anyone know a good free player that support external DAC and folder browsing? Hiby broke all the time for me


----------



## fish1050

Replaced dead E12A with Q1, nice little unit
  
 After about 15 months my E12A stopped holding a charge and needed to be replaced.  I took it back to where I bought it and the owner was nice enough to give me partial credit towards a replacement.  While I loved the sound I got from the E12A with my Sony A17 it was really a lot more power then I needed with my B&W P5S2 headphones and it is larger than the A17.  I thought about going back to an E11K and then I saw the Q1 and decided to give it a listen.  The huge drop in power vs the E12A was immediately noticeable even on high gain but I had turned the volume way down on the A17 (HO) to compensate for the E12A's extra power.  Turning the volume on my A17 up to 24/30 recovered a good portion of the lost volume.  I also went from 3 or 4/9 on the E12A to 5 or 6/9 on the Q1.
  
 The first thing I noticed was how much better the Q1 sounded than the E11K.  The Q1 was not on the same level as E12A but at less than half the price it wasn't that far behind.  Compared to the E11K I found the Q1 cleaner sounding and more musical and a little more detailed with a more neutral tuning than the E11K which has a warmer sound.  The sound stage seemed slightly larger and fuller with better air on the Q1 despite it having less power and current than the E11K.  Overall it just seemed to have a more mature sound for lack of a better word.  The Q1 is almost the same length as the A17 and slightly wider so it's form factor better matches the A17 than the E12A which is both wider and longer.
  
 Power and size wise it is a much more logical choice to pair with the A17 than the E12A is and you get 10 more hours of battery life 30 vs 20.  I also have the E07K which the Q1 replaced and I am using the E07K with my home computer exclusively as it no longer runs on battery.  I decided to compare the two connected to my computer.  I always found the E07K to have a better DAC section using the wonderful Wolfson DAC vs the amp section.  The Q1 seems to have gone in the opposite direction favoring the amp over the DAC in terms of sound quality. 
  
 I can see the Q1 stealing alot of sales from the E11K unless you need the extra power from the E11K.  It makes me wonder where Fiio will go with E11K/A3 in the future as it seems to be focused more on their Amp/DAC products at least at the low and high end with the K1 and Q1 and the proposed high end Q5.  I can see them rolling the E17K and E18 into a single unit as the K5 and E10K are basically covering the desktop market.  Fiio is in need of a refresh for the E17K/E18 mid-tier market as they are getting long in the tooth.


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare it with Topping NX2?


----------



## Razp

I'm pretty sure, my Q1's headphone output jack is not correctly L/R balanced, right channel is louder. Linear output is OK.
 Am I the only one with the problem ?


----------



## west0ne

razp said:


> I'm pretty sure, my Q1's headphone output jack is not correctly L/R balanced, right channel is louder. Linear output is OK.
> Am I the only one with the problem ?


 
  
 Can't say that I have noticed any issues at normal listening volumes from either the headphone out or the line-out. This is based on listening by ear as opposed to any sort of measured testing so if there is an imbalance it is imperceivable to my ears.


----------



## FlyingFungus

razp said:


> I'm pretty sure, my Q1's headphone output jack is not correctly L/R balanced, right channel is louder. Linear output is OK.
> Am I the only one with the problem ?


 

 Haven't noticed anything like that when using the Q1. I do, however, notice that I get a static and crackling/popping noise in the left channel with all my IEM's when they are plugged into the Q1. Doesn't matter which ones I'm using, I hear that noise, but I only seem to notice it after I've finished listening to an album. It doesn't happen while listening to music (from what I can tell), and it doesn't seem to happen all the time. I'll have to keep an ear out for it.


----------



## nk126

razp said:


> I'm pretty sure, my Q1's headphone output jack is not correctly L/R balanced, right channel is louder. Linear output is OK.
> Am I the only one with the problem ?


 

 Mine's fine. Slight imbalance once in awhile at very low volumes, but balances out quickly when volume goes up to normal listening levels.


----------



## holden4th

No problems here either.


----------



## Karias

Same here, no channel imbalance whatsoever.


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare this to topping nx2?


----------



## sledgeharvy

nk126 said:


> I'm starting to think Q1 sounds better as amp only than DAC, at least with my iPhone (6) and iPad (mini).




The iPhone has a very clean signature to it already.. But in certain passages, you notice less congestion by using the Q1 as an external DAC vs Headphone amp. I actually preferred the sound signature of the Q1 over the twice as expensive iBasso D14 which uses the Sabre ES9018.. So that's saying quite a bit about the little guy.


----------



## Sp12er3

I depends, come from the gear that may just pair better with Q1 and also different taste of music each listeners have.


----------



## Sulbh

Can anyone compare it to topping nx2?


----------



## Karias

sulbh said:


> Can anyone compare it to topping nx2?


 
 I know, I know, we can't compare it with the topping nx2 because most of us may not have both. Can you please calm down instead?


----------



## west0ne

sulbh said:


> Can anyone compare it to topping nx2?




My personal opinion is that the Q1 has a cleaner and fuller sound than the NX2. The Q1 also has hi/low gain and seems to have more power. The Q1 also has the bass boost, although I have to admit that this doesn't add much in my view.

The battery life is better with the NX2 but it seems to drain the phone battery more which leads me to think that the Amp section is battery powered but the DAC section is powered from USB. The NX2 is slimmer and lighter than the Q1.

I had problems with the NX2 in that it didn't work properly with my Galaxy S5, interference was a major issue when it was being used with my phone and I always had noise from the volive control so I would say build quality wasn't as good as the Q1.

In the UK the NX2 was available at about half the cost of the Q1 but I would still pick the Q1 over the NX2. With that said the NX2 wasn't bad and sounded OK.


----------



## Indrajit

Hey, i have been reading your reviews on Fiio q1 and E11k. Can you please let me know if the amp section in Q1 is as good as the amp section in E11k. I will be thankful. I have soundmagic e80 and Fiio x1.


----------



## Sulbh

west0ne said:


> My personal opinion is that the Q1 has a cleaner and fuller sound than the NX2. The Q1 also has hi/low gain and seems to have more power. The Q1 also has the bass boost, although I have to admit that this doesn't add much in my view.
> 
> The battery life is better with the NX2 but it seems to drain the phone battery more which leads me to think that the Amp section is battery powered but the DAC section is powered from USB. The NX2 is slimmer and lighter than the Q1.
> 
> ...


 

 I bought NX2 for 40 usd do you think its worth it?


----------



## west0ne

sulbh said:


> I bought NX2 for 40 usd do you think its worth it?


 
 Despite it's faults I think the NX2 is good value for money. Ultimately it didn't fit my needs as the interference when used with a mobile meant it didn't really work for my use. But, if it fits your needs and you like the sound of it then just enjoy it.


----------



## Akmola Lola

guys noob question here, ive had the fiio Q1 for a few months now, being a total newbie to audio, i always used high gain, with source being Fiio M3 and Fiio X1.. the knob is turned to +6.. but ive been reading that the correct way to enjoy music in neutral and balanced manner is to use low gain.. when i used high gain i always limit my source volume at 40%, and enough to enjoy the sound and also a bit worried to use line out, as im afraid it will affect my hearings... when i used low gain, with +6 knob, i need to increase the volume to about 60% to enjoy it as per using high gain, but i noticed the sound is much cleaner.. having said that, what does the interrelations between the knob (+1-+9) with the Gain on off switch?
 im just trying to figure out the correct way to use my Q1..
 many thanks in advacne. 
  
 Source : Fiio M3, Fiio X1
 Amp : Fiio Q1
 IEM : MusicMaker TK12 , Zero Audio Carbo Tenore


----------



## yawg

clieos said:


> No, it won't.
> 
> To have iPod outputting digital signal, the USB DAC itself must be MFi certified (or have a way to cheat around it) and Q1 simply doesn't have that. The only other way to get around this is to have an iDevice with iOS7 (and above, that means iPod Touch, iPhone and iPad), plus a genuine Camera Connection Kit, though I am not sure if Q1 supports this way or not.
> 
> Also, don't expect any 'lightning-to-line out cable' from FiiO, or anyone, anytime soon. It is simply electronically impossible to do.


 

 How about connecting the Q1 to a Nokia N8 with the USB OTG cable CA-157? Apparently it works with the FiiO E7, see here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/560757/nokia-usb-on-the-go-support-usb-digital-out-tested-with-fiio-e7
  
 Does the Q1 have the same DAC input as the E7? I want to buy a Q1 but need to connect my N8 to its DAC. Anybody tried it or knows if it works? Thanks.


----------



## boynamedsuse

akmola lola said:


> guys noob question here, ive had the fiio Q1 for a few months now, being a total newbie to audio, i always used high gain, with source being Fiio M3 and Fiio X1.. the knob is turned to +6.. but ive been reading that the correct way to enjoy music in neutral and balanced manner is to use low gain.. when i used high gain i always limit my source volume at 40%, and enough to enjoy the sound and also a bit worried to use line out, as im afraid it will affect my hearings... when i used low gain, with +6 knob, i need to increase the volume to about 60% to enjoy it as per using high gain, but i noticed the sound is much cleaner.. having said that, what does the interrelations between the knob (+1-+9) with the Gain on off switch?
> im just trying to figure out the correct way to use my Q1..
> many thanks in advacne.
> 
> ...


 
 I don’t think there is a "correct" or "incorrect" way. I’ve read comments from various members stating that one gain setting is better than the other for them, but I suspect "better" depends on the headset/IEM being used, type and source of music, personal taste, etc.
  
 Therefore, any equivalent volume using low or high gain with final volume controlled by the volume knob should be about the same for you (and have the same safety, since overall volume is what can endanger your hearing). You mention a setting that seems cleaner, so I think that such a setting may be better in your situation.


----------



## fish1050

indrajit said:


> Hey, i have been reading your reviews on Fiio q1 and E11k. Can you please let me know if the amp section in Q1 is as good as the amp section in E11k. I will be thankful. I have soundmagic e80 and Fiio x1.


 

 I have both and I never considered the Q1 until my E12A stopped holding a charge and needed to be replaced.  I couldn't afford another E12A so I decided to give the Q1 a try.  Power wise compared to the E12A the difference is instantly noticable.
  
 Comparing the Q1 to the E11k, with the E11k I had my Sony A17 volume at 80% and the amp between 3 and 4/9 on high gain using HO.  With the Q1 I have to increase the amp volume to between 4+ and 6/9 so not a big difference.  I am using B&W P5S2 headphones which are pretty efficient for on-ear headphones and the power of the Q1 is more than adequate.
  
 But in every other way the Q1 beats the E11K/A3.  For the small drop in power you get almost twice the battery life. The Q1 sounds cleaner and more neutral,  with better detail, bigger sound stage, tighter bass, better imaging etc..  I am amazed at how much better the Q1 sounds than the E11K especially after 50+ hours burn in and you get a DAC as well.  I don't use the DAC but when I am ready to retire the Q1 from my portable rig it will become the Amp/DAC for my computer. The build quality is even better with metal top and bottom caps instead of plastic.
  
 I am in the process of selling my E11K as I write this.
  
 I am not familiar with your iem's but given the X1 has more power than my A17 I can't imagine the few extra milliwatts the E11K offers over the Q1 will make that much difference at least using HO.  I have heard the X1 and I truly believe the Q1 will improve the sound quality of the X1 more than the E11K will.  The form factor of the Q1 will also fit better with the X1 as it is slightly longer than the E11K. It will allow you to use the nice short 3.5 mm interconnect cable Fiio is now including with the Q1.


----------



## fish1050

akmola lola said:


> guys noob question here, ive had the fiio Q1 for a few months now, being a total newbie to audio, i always used high gain, with source being Fiio M3 and Fiio X1.. the knob is turned to +6.. but ive been reading that the correct way to enjoy music in neutral and balanced manner is to use low gain.. when i used high gain i always limit my source volume at 40%, and enough to enjoy the sound and also a bit worried to use line out, as im afraid it will affect my hearings... when i used low gain, with +6 knob, i need to increase the volume to about 60% to enjoy it as per using high gain, but i noticed the sound is much cleaner.. having said that, what does the interrelations between the knob (+1-+9) with the Gain on off switch?
> im just trying to figure out the correct way to use my Q1..
> many thanks in advacne.
> 
> ...


 

 I sold high end electronics for years and when portable amps hit the market the logic of providing Low and High gain was, low gain for iem's sensitive to noise and needing less power to drive and high gain for less sensitive iem's and headphones which tend to be harder to drive to good volume levels.  Iem's tend to be more sensitive to amp noise than headphones so low gain should produce less noise than high gain depending of course on the amp.  When Fiio came out with the E12 for example alot of iem users rejected it because it was to noisy.  So Fiio came out with the E12A which is less powerful than the E12 but designed to be a better match for iem's with a much lower noise floor.  On high gain the E12A can still drive most headphones.
  
 I use the Q1 on high gain with my B&W P5S2 and my A17 at a lower volume using HO because I find the extra power from the Q1 improves the sound stage, impact, etc.., and still provides excellent detail.  Even on high gain the noise floor on the Q1 is very low and likely won't be a factor for most iem's.  For every so called expert who believes neutral sound is the best thing there are just as many who believe flat neutral sounding headphones and iem's aren't the best design.  If you ask the headphone designers at B&W and PSB/NAD who have made world class loudspeakers and electronics for decades they will tell you neutral sound isn't the best sound for headphones and iem's and they produce some of the most loudspeaker like sounding headphones you can buy.  KEF, also a world class long time loudspeaker maker has opted for a flatter more neutral sounding headphone design.
  
 The B&W P5S2's lean toward a sweeter sound rather than being neutral sounding.  Being an audio purist I first tried the KEF M500's which are quite neutral sounding in comparison to my B&W's. I found the KEF's sound somewhat dull and lifeless and tried to force myself to like them because they were neutral sounding.  I tried messing with the EQ settings on the A17 to try and add some life to the sound and realized by changing the eq the sound was no longer neutral. In the end I returned the M500's and I chose the P5S2's and love how they sound without any eq adjustments. Turns out neutral wasn't the best sound for me.
  
 Go with whatever sounds best to you. 
  
 Source: Sony NWZ-A17
 Amp: Fiio Q1 (previous E12A, E11K/A3)
 Headphones: Bower & Wilkins P5 Series 2


----------



## Sp12er3

^Agree with him go with whatever sounds better FOR YOU, no matter what others may say it's you yourself that have to think whether its worth the change or not.


----------



## Akmola Lola

fish1050 said:


> I sold high end electronics for years and when portable amps hit the market the logic of providing Low and High gain was, low gain for iem's sensitive to noise and needing less power to drive and high gain for less sensitive iem's and headphones which tend to be harder to drive to good volume levels.  Iem's tend to be more sensitive to amp noise than headphones so low gain should produce less noise than high gain depending of course on the amp.  When Fiio came out with the E12 for example alot of iem users rejected it because it was to noisy.  So Fiio came out with the E12A which is less powerful than the E12 but designed to be a better match for iem's with a much lower noise floor.  On high gain the E12A can still drive most headphones.
> 
> I use the Q1 on high gain with my B&W P5S2 and my A17 at a lower volume using HO because I find the extra power from the Q1 improves the sound stage, impact, etc.., and still provides excellent detail.  Even on high gain the noise floor on the Q1 is very low and likely won't be a factor for most iem's.  For every so called expert who believes neutral sound is the best thing there are just as many who believe flat neutral sounding headphones and iem's aren't the best design.  If you ask the headphone designers at B&W and PSB/NAD who have made world class loudspeakers and electronics for decades they will tell you neutral sound isn't the best sound for headphones and iem's and they produce some of the most loudspeaker like sounding headphones you can buy.  KEF, also a world class long time loudspeaker maker has opted for a flatter more neutral sounding headphone design.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


sp12er3 said:


> ^Agree with him go with whatever sounds better FOR YOU, no matter what others may say it's you yourself that have to think whether its worth the change or not.


 
  
  


boynamedsuse said:


> I don’t think there is a "correct" or "incorrect" way. I’ve read comments from various members stating that one gain setting is better than the other for them, but I suspect "better" depends on the headset/IEM being used, type and source of music, personal taste, etc.
> 
> Therefore, any equivalent volume using low or high gain with final volume controlled by the volume knob should be about the same for you (and have the same safety, since overall volume is what can endanger your hearing). You mention a setting that seems cleaner, so I think that such a setting may be better in your situation.


 
  
 Noted guys, thanks for the explanations... really appreciate it. i would say the comments were mind opening..


----------



## ClieOS

yawg said:


> How about connecting the Q1 to a Nokia N8 with the USB OTG cable CA-157? Apparently it works with the FiiO E7, see here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/560757/nokia-usb-on-the-go-support-usb-digital-out-tested-with-fiio-e7
> 
> Does the Q1 have the same DAC input as the E7? I want to buy a Q1 but need to connect my N8 to its DAC. Anybody tried it or knows if it works? Thanks.


 
  
 The USB receiver are different between E7 (PCM2706) and Q1 (Bravo SA9023). However, given both USB receiver should support USB Audio Class 1 without any problem, there is still a chance the Nokia might work.


----------



## yawg

clieos said:


> The USB receiver are different between E7 (PCM2706) and Q1 (Bravo SA9023). However, given both USB receiver should support USB Audio Class 1 without any problem, there is still a chance the Nokia might work.


 

 Thanks. I cannot try the Q1 as the only dealer here is too far away from my home. I'm looking at the E07k at the moment as here in NL the price is the same and I read in another thread here
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/517432/nokia-n8-and-feeding-a-portable-dac-with-usb-on-the-go/195#post_12589753
  
 that the E07k's DAC works with the N8 phone, too. Can you confirm this? Apparently it uses the same Wolfson DAC chip but I'm not sure about the USB receiver.
  
 Best regards.


----------



## holden4th

I have the earlier E7. It has more power than the Q1 and I also think it has better resolution and soundstage. I bought the Q1 because my E7 is coupled with an E9 and permanently connected to my PC set up.
  
 The one area where the Q1 bests the E7 is in battery life.
  
 That said, using the Q1s DAC, (you'll need the right output cable) it drives my iPhone 6S and my iPad Air 2 very nicely and I'm very happy with the sound for such a budget price.


----------



## ClieOS

yawg said:


> Thanks. I cannot try the Q1 as the only dealer here is too far away from my home. I'm looking at the E07k at the moment as here in NL the price is the same and I read in another thread here
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/517432/nokia-n8-and-feeding-a-portable-dac-with-usb-on-the-go/195#post_12589753
> 
> ...


 
  
 The DAC has no bearing on this matter. It is the USB receiver that determines whether it will work with your smartphone or not. E07K uses a Tenor TE7022 as USB receiver.


----------



## Brooko

holden4th said:


> I have the earlier E7. It has more power than the Q1 and I also think it has better resolution and soundstage. I bought the Q1 because my E7 is coupled with an E9 and permanently connected to my PC set up.
> 
> The one area where the Q1 bests the E7 is in battery life.
> 
> That said, using the Q1s DAC, (you'll need the right output cable) it drives my iPhone 6S and my iPad Air 2 very nicely and I'm very happy with the sound for such a budget price.


 
  
 Actually - the original E7 is nowhere near as powerful as Q1 (I used to own the E7 as well).
  
 E7's output was 150 mW into 16ohm or 16 mW into 300 ohm
 Q1's output shows 190 mW into 32 ohm or 75 mW into 150 ohm
  
 So from that (and without doing the calculations) - Q1 should be roughly twice as powerful (output) compared to E7
  
 The E07K is slightly more powerful (compared to Q1) - not by much though.  Is that the model you have?


----------



## fish1050

brooko said:


> Actually - the original E7 is nowhere near as powerful as Q1 (I used to own the E7 as well).
> 
> E7's output was 150 mW into 16ohm or 16 mW into 300 ohm
> Q1's output shows 190 mW into 32 ohm or 75 mW into 150 ohm
> ...


 

 I have the E07K (use with my computer) and Q1 and based on my user experience the power is pretty close.  The power rating for the Q1 is shown as >190 mW into 32 ohm vs 200 mW for the E07K.  The most interesting difference is the E07K has the better wolfson DAC with the amp section holding it back sound wise.  With the Q1 Fiio opted to go with a better optimized amp section with the DAC holding it back sound wise.  I use the Q1 as an amp only and I find it sounds quite a bit better than the E07K when used strictly as an amp.  This sentiment seems to be echoed by the review sites when comparing the E07K to the Q1.


----------



## Brooko

I believe @holden4th was talking about the E7 being more powerful - hence my comment.  It isn't.


----------



## holden4th

brooko said:


> I believe @holden4th was talking about the E7 being more powerful - hence my comment.  It isn't.


 
  
 Figures don't lie. I feel that the E7 did a slightly better job than the Q1. It certainly sounded like it had more power but I am comparing a rotary volume control with a digital step volume control.
  
 Bottom line is the the E7 stays attached to my E9. I'm not sure how I would get the Q1 to act as the DAC for my E9 - any ideas?


----------



## Brooko

holden4th said:


> Figures don't lie. I feel that the E7 did a slightly better job than the Q1. It certainly sounded like it had more power but I am comparing a rotary volume control with a digital step volume control.
> 
> Bottom line is the the E7 stays attached to my E9. I'm not sure how I would get the Q1 to act as the DAC for my E9 - any ideas?


 
  
 COuld also have been the gain setting maybe?  It's been so long since I had the E9, I had to look it up again.  Fond memories though as it was a really nice combo when I was first starting.  The E9 has a 3.5mm line-in on the rear panel.  So you would go USB to the Q1, then 3.5mm cable from Q1 line-out to E9 line-in.  A bit unwieldy but would work.  Pity you couldn't dock it though.
  
 If you ever end up going K5 for a desktop set-up, I can thoroughly recommend the E17K to pair with it. They dock nicely and if I didn't have my iDSD, I'd probably use that combo for every day use.


----------



## fish1050

brooko said:


> I believe @holden4th was talking about the E7 being more powerful - hence my comment.  It isn't.


 

 Just throwing my $0.02 in based on my experience with the E07K and Q1


----------



## fish1050

brooko said:


> COuld also have been the gain setting maybe?  It's been so long since I had the E9, I had to look it up again.  Fond memories though as it was a really nice combo when I was first starting.  The E9 has a 3.5mm line-in on the rear panel.  So you would go USB to the Q1, then 3.5mm cable from Q1 line-out to E9 line-in.  A bit unwieldy but would work.  Pity you couldn't dock it though.
> 
> If you ever end up going K5 for a desktop set-up, I can thoroughly recommend the E17K to pair with it. They **** nicely and if I didn't have my iDSD, I'd probably use that combo for every day use.


 
 The E07K has 0 db 6db and 12 db gain settings with the default setting being 6 db.  I am assuming the E7 has the same so yes if he had the E7 at 12 db it could have sounded louder.  It is hard to compare the power output as the E7 does not give a power rating for a 32 ohm load and the Q1 does not give it for a 16 ohm load so the E7 and the Q1 could be pretty close power wise.  I read in a review for the Q1 that the opamp is only rated for 132 mW into 32 ohms so Fiio had to do some tweaking to get it up to 190 mW.  With the Q1 Fiio is more in line with their portable amps having low gain for sensitive iems and high gain for headphones.  Also, the Q1 and E07K have the same max output current at 75 mA  and I can't find the spec for the E7 so that could be a factor as well.
  
 specs for the E7:

Specs
*Output power*: 150mW into 16 Ohm, 16mW into 300 Ohm
*SNR*: ≥95dB for AUX, ≥100dB for USB
*THD*: <0.009% (10mW, AUX) <0.008% (10mW, USB)
*Frequency response*: 10Hz – 100kHz
*Suitable headphone impedances*: 16 – 300 Ohm
*Power*: 1050mAh Li-Ion battery,
  
 specs for E07K
  
 Battery Capacity1200 mAh
 Battery Life＞20 h
 Output Power＞220 mW (32 Ω/THD+N＜1%) ＞250 mW (16 Ω/THD+N＜1%)
 Gain 0/6/12 dB
  
 specs for Q1
  
 Battery Capacity 1400 mAh
 Battery Life＞30 h
 Output Power＞190 mW (32 Ω/THD+N＜1%), ＞75 mW (150 Ω/THD+N＜1%
  
 Gain AUX IN:-7dB/4.5dB
USB IN:-3.5dB/8dB


----------



## trellus

brooko said:


> COuld also have been the gain setting maybe?  It's been so long since I had the E9, I had to look it up again.  Fond memories though as it was a really nice combo when I was first starting.  The E9 has a 3.5mm line-in on the rear panel.  So you would go USB to the Q1, then 3.5mm cable from Q1 line-out to E9 line-in.  A bit unwieldy but would work.  Pity you couldn't dock it though.
> 
> If you ever end up going* K5 for a desktop set-up, I can thoroughly recommend the E17K to pair with it*. They **** nicely and if I didn't have my iDSD, I'd probably use that combo for every day use.


 
  
 Holy moly, I mistakenly thought the K5 only worked with their X DAP's, as I knew it didn't work with my E07K, but nice to know it pairs with the E17K... too bad I don't need another amp.  Already have the E18...


----------



## Rayane

Guys I just got the Q1.

 I tried it with my Samsung Note 3 and my Ath-M50x through a mini usb to mini usb cable and the sound was distorted and horrific...

 I then tried it with 2 Ipod Classics (120 and 160 GB) through the line in and out and it sounded normal but at a much lower volume than listening without any Amp.

 What is the problem and how can I fix it? (

 thanks in advance!


----------



## trellus

rayane said:


> Guys I just got the Q1.
> 
> I tried it with my Samsung Note 3 and my Ath-M50x through a mini usb to mini usb cable and the sound was distorted and horrific...
> 
> ...


 
 It sounds defective.  Where do you buy it from?  I would recommend setting up a return immediately if possible.


----------



## Sp12er3

Hrm.. Have you tried hooking it up to a PC then? If even at that problem persist or new ones pops out ill do what ^ recommends


----------



## FiiO

rayane said:


> Guys I just got the Q1.
> 
> I tried it with my Samsung Note 3 and my Ath-M50x through a mini usb to mini usb cable and the sound was distorted and horrific...
> 
> ...


 
  You may try to install a music app that can directly access the DAC device, such as Hiby Music or USB Audio Player Pro.
 As for the iPod classic, did you connect the Q1 to its headphone out or line out?


----------



## Krantor

Is there any advantage or sound variation when pairing the X3ii with the Q1? Seems like listening from the Q1 would be a downgrade from the regular X3 judging entirely from the specs.


----------



## fish1050

krantor said:


> Is there any advantage or sound variation when pairing the X3ii with the Q1? Seems like listening from the Q1 would be a downgrade from the regular X3 judging entirely from the specs.


 

 You can't always go by specs when judging sound quality.  I own the E11K and the Q1 and based specs alone I would expect the E11K to sound better than the Q1.  But I find the sound quality of the Q1 much better to my ears than the E11k.


----------



## fourrobert13

krantor said:


> Is there any advantage or sound variation when pairing the X3ii with the Q1? Seems like listening from the Q1 would be a downgrade from the regular X3 judging entirely from the specs.


 
 They pair together quite well IMO.  Plus you get the bass boost of the Q1 which adds some body to the music which is a plus IMO.


----------



## kevlee

my Q1 Gain switch broke today after 5 months, really bumped cause i only switch it like maximum 4~6/ month


----------



## FiiO

kevlee said:


> my Q1 Gain switch broke today after 5 months, really bumped cause i only switch it like maximum 4~6/ month


 
 Hi kevlee,
  
 We are so sorry to hear that.
  
 Is it not functioning or broken physically?  
  
 And from which seller did you buy it? 
  
 Thanks


----------



## kevlee

I guess it's physically broken inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cause when i switch, it's really light like it doesn't connect -> stuck in high gain
 As for seller, I'm from Vietnam, so i doubt you'd know but its "Xuan Vu media".
 I've sent it in for repair already though.
  
 Thanks


----------



## FiiO

kevlee said:


> I guess it's physically broken inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 kevlee, so sorry for this inconvenience that brought for you , any other questions you have in the future, please feel free to contact us.


----------



## mutaji

do i need lightening to micro usb cable to connect Q1 to iphone 6 plus? or 3.5 mm to 3.5mm wire that comes with Q1 will work with iphone?


----------



## Krantor

Depends on what you want it to do. If you want to use it as an amp, you only need a 3,5mm to 3,5mm cable (you should already have this, as it comes with the Q1)
 If you want to use it as a DAC+amp combo you need a lighting to micro USB cable. As far as I know the audio chips on Apple devices are pretty good for a phone, so you should do a bit of research to see if you need it as a DAC+amp, an amp or neither.
 You can do a simple test by plugging the 3,5 to 3,5, plugging your headphones to the Q1 and turning the volume all the way up. Take note of the sound level, and then connect your headphones directly into your phone and do the same. If the sound is louder with the Q1 it's probably investing in a lightning to micro USB and use it. If it's about the same, it's not worth carrying it around


----------



## holden4th

I've got a lightning to micro USB from my iPhone 6S to the Q1 and have listened to that as well as directly out of the iPhone. The biggest difference that I noticed was a more spatial effect (more air?) and of course more volume. Volume matching did not reduce that effect in any way. I also thought that the bass tightened up so you could say that it is a definite improvement for me. The caveat is that I use Flare R2As and these do benefit from the extra drive an amp can give. However, as has been mentioned earlier, the DAC in the iPhone is very good and you might not hear much difference with headphones that are easy to drive. I have yet to test this set up with my IE80s which are very easy to drive.


----------



## FiiO

mutaji said:


> do i need lightening to micro usb cable to connect Q1 to iphone 6 plus? or 3.5 mm to 3.5mm wire that comes with Q1 will work with iphone?


 
 Hi, mutaji
 The Q1 is designed for computer. But according to the feedback of our users, it can be compatible to iPhone as well.
 1.If you want to use the Q1 as a DAC&AMP, you can use the original Apple CCK cable and a USB to mirco USB cable to collect the USB port of iPhone to the USB port of Q1. And it is required to set the charging switch 'CHG' to off.
 2.If you want to use the Q1 only as a AMP, you can use 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable comes with Q1 to collect the headphone port of iPhone to the line input port of Q1. The sound quality may not be good in this way but some of the users like this as well.
 Maybe you can go to the local store to have a try by yourself first.


----------



## DigMe

I sometimes use it with my iPhone 6S if it's not convenient to plug into my iPad.  I don't think the sound is really that much different than the iPhone's DAC.  Maybe detect a slight tad bit more oomph but I'd have to do some A/Bing. I really only use it with my iPhone because the plug of my K7XX headphones won't fit through the case of my iPhone.


----------



## mutaji

digme said:


> I sometimes use it with my iPhone 6S if it's not convenient to plug into my iPad.  I don't think the sound is really that much different than the iPhone's DAC.  Maybe detect a slight tad bit more oomph but I'd have to do some A/Bing. I really only use it with my iPhone because the plug of my K7XX headphones won't fit through the case of my iPhone.


 
 what portable amp/dac do you recommened?


----------



## bjaardker

Quick question. I have a LG v10 right now. Considering it already has a hi-fi DAC/AMP in it, would I gain anything by using a budget DAC/AMP like this? If not, can someone give me a suggestion of what level of DAC/AMP I would need to go to in order to improve on what's already included in the V10?


----------



## DigMe

bjaardker said:


> Quick question. I have a LG v10 right now. Considering it already has a hi-fi DAC/AMP in it, would I gain anything by using a budget DAC/AMP like this? If not, can someone give me a suggestion of what level of DAC/AMP I would need to go to in order to improve on what's already included in the V10?


 
  
  


mutaji said:


> what portable amp/dac do you recommened?


 
  
  
 I don't have a lot of experiences with different brands but I can tell you that the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII is pretty much universally respected. You can usually find them for around $200 used so quite a bit more than the Q1.  Now that I've tried the Q1 and done some more research I feel like you're not going to really find much SQ difference in a portable Amp/DAC at this price range. One thing it DOES do for me is that when I plug my K7XX straight into the Xfi sound card on my computer without the Q1 I can hear fan noise. When I plug the Q1 in and go through that it is dead silent. That's the reason I have continued to use it with my PC. I will soon upgrade to a separate DAC/Amp combo on my desktop though.


----------



## Mboom

Is the Q1 able to power the HE-400i, and LCD-X ? Looking at this or a dragonfly model.


----------



## Siav8

Hi there
 I've recently bought a FiiO Q1 to pair with my Sony MDR-1Rs and I have an issue. I have tested my headphones with every other DAC that I have in reach and i don't have a problem in terms of comfort. But, when I use Q1 even at relatively low listening levels my ears start to hurt and after stopping the music my ears continue ringing for a while. Is my Q1 defected? should I try to replace it? The problem seems related to its extended highs as I EQ the sound to mute the highs I no longer have the problem.


----------



## Sp12er3

That's weird... Have you tried using different headset and/or changing your test music to see if it persist? I've never heard of something like that happening


----------



## FiiO

siav8 said:


> Hi there
> I've recently bought a FiiO Q1 to pair with my Sony MDR-1Rs and I have an issue. I have tested my headphones with every other DAC that I have in reach and i don't have a problem in terms of comfort. But, when I use Q1 even at relatively low listening levels my ears start to hurt and after stopping the music my ears continue ringing for a while. Is my Q1 defected? should I try to replace it? The problem seems related to its extended highs as I EQ the sound to mute the highs I no longer have the problem.


 
 Hi, Siav8
  
 Would the problem exist when you change another headphones?


----------



## apaar123

Fiioq1 vs schiit full a vs e10k vs e17k vs e18k? Which is the best?


----------



## DigMe

apaar123 said:


> Fiioq1 vs schiit full a vs e10k vs e17k vs e18k? Which is the best?


 
  
 Are you looking for portable with internal battery power or just for your desktop computer or what? 
  
 These products you mentioned are different types of products.


----------



## apaar123

digme said:


> Are you looking for portable with internal battery power or just for your desktop computer or what?
> 
> These products you mentioned are different types of products.


can I use the portable one with my laptop?


----------



## west0ne

apaar123 said:


> can I use the portable one with my laptop?


 
 Any of those you mentioned should work fine with a laptop.


----------



## DigMe

Probably just stick with your laptop's headphone out while you save up to buy something that is more of an upgrade.


----------



## apaar123

west0ne said:


> Any of those you mentioned should work fine with a laptop.







digme said:


> Probably just stick with your laptop's headphone out while you save up to buy something that is more of an upgrade.


so which one is the best overall and which is the best for portability?


----------



## fonkepala

apaar123 said:


> so which one is the best overall and which is the best for portability?




You're being rather vague. Perhaps you can tell us what headphones/earphones you intend to use these with? Their power output and hence their ability to drive headphones well varies. 

Some of them are more portable and means to be used on the go more than others. For example the Q1 is better suited to be used on the go than the e10k.

Also, do you need a Dac+amp or just an amp?


----------



## apaar123

What is the difference between a DAC and an amp and which is better between amp/ DAC and only amp?


----------



## apaar123

And I will be using senheiser HD 598 and Hifiman re400


----------



## Karias

apaar123 said:


> What is the difference between a DAC and an amp and which is better between amp/ DAC and only amp?


 
 You're confusing yourself bro

 A DAC, is a Digital-to-Analog-Converter. What a DAC does is that it processes the digital signal from your computer or phone into analog signals which can then be turned into sound by your headphone's drivers.

 An amp, is an Amplifier, designed to amplify the current analog signal sent, giving more power to power hungry headphones with high impedance or low sensitivity.
  
 There is no "which one is better", only "which model is better", but even so the latter question is hard to answer sometimes.
  


apaar123 said:


> And I will be using senheiser HD 598 and Hifiman re400


 
 Do you need an amp? Not really, but you might benefit from it, especially paired with the HD598s.

 Do you need a DAC? Most likely, especially if you are currently listening to music just through your phone or your computer's motherboard (no dedicated soundcard)

 Should you get the Q1? Maybe, but honestly at this price nothing can go wrong. As for the other models, I have not heard them and cannot vouch for them.


----------



## fonkepala

karias said:


> You're confusing yourself bro
> 
> A DAC, is a Digital-to-Analog-Converter. What a DAC does is that it processes the digital signal from your computer or phone into analog signals which can then be turned into sound by your headphone's drivers.
> 
> ...


 
 +1. Good explanation.
  
 I auditioned the HD598 today, paired with an Onkyo DP X1 DAP. At full volume and highest gain setting, the cans sounded a bit lifeless. I believe the Onkyo already has a good amp built-in, so you might want to consider a beefier amp/dac+amp to drive those HD598. Surprising, since I think the impedance of the HD598 is only about 64ohms or so. I might be wrong.


----------



## apaar123

Q1 vs e10k vs schiit fulla?


----------



## Karias

Aight, apaar, we get it.

 I used to have this dilemma which I could either choose the e10k, Q1 or the Schiit Fulla, and for me I looked at what I wanted:

 1) I planned to use it as a DAC out in the future for desktop use (cause I'm poor, lol)
 2) I wanted it to be portable because I like strapping things to my phone
 3) Being able to DAC out or amp out was a huge bonus

 So I went for the Q1 instead of all other options, and I'll tell you this.* At this pricepoint you cannot go wrong.*

 I'm saying this cause I've seen you post similar questions over at the e10k thread, and while it's not wrong, it honestly isn't recommended. Settle down, make a quick decision based on your circumstances, get one, and happy listening.


----------



## apaar123

karias said:


> Aight, apaar, we get it.
> 
> 
> I used to have this dilemma which I could either choose the e10k, Q1 or the Schiit Fulla, and for me I looked at what I wanted:
> ...


well thank you so much


----------



## apaar123

Well BTW what is your review on e17k and e18?


----------



## DigMe

karias said:


> Aight, apaar, we get it.
> 
> I used to have this dilemma which I could either choose the e10k, Q1 or the Schiit Fulla, and for me I looked at what I wanted:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I still say just save up until you can get a better DAC/Amp BUT I am currently using a Q1 as DAC only into a Schiit Vali amp until I have the money to buy a Schiit Modi Multibit and it does sound really good.   
  
 BTW, apaar123, if you do decide you want a Q1 I'll sell you mine for $50 since I'm planning on upgrading it anyway.  Perfect condition. Haven't had it that long and I believe I even still have the box it came in. I don't mind going straight from my PC to the amp until I get a new DAC.


----------



## apaar123

I





digme said:


> I still say just save up until you can get a better DAC/Amp BUT I am currently using a Q1 as DAC only into a Schiit Vali amp until I have the money to buy a Schiit Modi Multibit and it does sound really good.
> 
> BTW, apaar123, if you do decide you want a Q1 I'll sell you mine for $50 since I'm planning on upgrading it anyway.  Perfect condition. Haven't had it that long and I believe I even still have the box it came in. I don't mind going straight from my PC to the amp until I get a new DAC.


 I can save up but I want a portable amp


----------



## fonkepala

The Q1 is as portable as they come, apaar.


----------



## apaar123

fonkepala said:


> The Q1 is as portable as they come, apaar.


what abt e17k and e18?


----------



## DigMe

apaar123 said:


> I
> I can save up but I want a portable amp




Have you looked at Leckerton or Geek Out V2?


----------



## Trying2Learn

I've had this for a couple months now, and I was initally able to just plug and play on my Windows laptop. Now, there are some instances when it will not work when I plug it in. A couple times I redownloaded the driver via Windows, the other times the Q1 was not recognized at all.


----------



## DigMe

trying2learn said:


> I've had this for a couple months now, and I was initally able to just plug and play on my Windows laptop. Now, there are some instances when it will not work when I plug it in. A couple times I redownloaded the driver via Windows, the other times the Q1 was not recognized at all.




I've found that the only time it wouldn't play for me in Windows 10 was after an update when it had lost its designation as the default playback device. Once I reset it as default it works fine and when I turn it off the playback goes back to the speakers.


----------



## west0ne

trying2learn said:


> I've had this for a couple months now, and I was initally able to just plug and play on my Windows laptop. Now, there are some instances when it will not work when I plug it in. A couple times I redownloaded the driver via Windows, the other times the Q1 was not recognized at all.


 
 I think that this is a Windows issue. I've had the same problem on a Windows 10 laptop and tablet with the Q1, iBasso D14 and Dragonfly. I have another Windows 10 tablet that I haven't updated in quite a while and I don't have the problem with that one which leads me to think that an update at some point has introduced the problem. When it first happened I did do a Google search and there were other reports about general issues with USB devices not been recognised and drivers having to be manually applied.
  
 Like you when I have had this problem simply going into device manager and 'updating' the driver to the one already installed for the device solves the issue, I haven't had to re-download the drivers.
  
 I'm pretty sure the problem is with WIndows as the various DACs work perfectly every time when I boot into Linux, they also work with my Android devices and with my Chromebook.


----------



## Sp12er3

Does anyone else have a crackling problem when adjusting volume? It doesn't happen immidiately after turning it on.. Only after few hours of constant use does it happen. Happen in no matter what gear I use, IEM, earbud, and over ear alike.


----------



## west0ne

sp12er3 said:


> Does anyone else have a crackling problem when adjusting volume? It doesn't happen immidiately after turning it on.. Only after few hours of constant use does it happen. Happen in no matter what gear I use, IEM, earbud, and over ear alike.


 
 No such issues with mine, not even at low volumes.


----------



## holden4th

My Fiio E9 does this (but not my Q1) I solve this by turning the volume up and down about 10 times and it's OK for a few months.


----------



## keppes

Hey guys, i need your help. I have the Beyerdynamic dt250-250 and the Fostex t50rp mk3 headphones. I would like to use them on my Samsung Galaxy s5 and on my mp3 player. I am searching for a good portable amp (do i need a dac, too?). Right now, i can't decide between the Q1, the E11k aka A3 and the E12 Montblanc. I know that the E12 has the most power, but which of these 3 suits my needs the best? Do the q1 and the a3 have enough power to run the Fostex? I'm a real noob in this portable amp/dac subject, so i hope you can give me some advices. Greetings and thanks


----------



## Sp12er3

What's your mp3 player? Does it support usb out to external DAC? 
If it doesn't, the Q1 isn't worth it, using Q1 as USB DAC also need specific music player app on the Android. 
A3 amp is just barely better than Q1, for longetivity of use and versatility it's better if you get the E12 (A5 is its newest iteration, said to have black background like E12A but also able to push harder cans like E12). 
Get the Q1 if you also plan to use it with your Laptop/PC.


----------



## keppes

I have a Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip, which doesn't support a usb out. Bit i would like to use the amp on my pc also. Do which one would be the best connection wise? The Q1 or the the E12? The E12 and the A3 are only amps without DACs right? Which Apps could i use on my Samsung for the q1?


----------



## keppes

I have a Sandisk Sansa Clip Zip, whoch has no Usb out. I also would use the amp on my pc for gaming. So which of these 3 has enough power and has the right connections for my purposes? Dies the Q1 have enough power to run the Fostex?


----------



## Sp12er3

The Q1 can act as an amp for both of your device too, but won't be as dynamic and powerful as an E12. You can also use it as a DAC for your samsung, though you'll only able to use it with app like Onkyo Hifi, Hiby player, etc (other sound like Youtube or VLC won't go through the DAC).
The benefit you get by using DAC with your Laptop/PC is it'd eliminate any audible interferences that the device make (static, cracking, fussy jack). As it does on mine, but your laptop may/ may not have the same problem, it essentially makes your PC headphone jack redundant. An amp though, will only amplify signal it get from the headphone jack, interferences included.

And yes, the Q1 is powerful enough for the Fostex, my friend use E10K to drive his, and both have same figures for amp wattage per 32 ohm.


----------



## west0ne

For some reason the Q1 doesn't work properly as a USB DAC/Amp with the Galaxy S5. It will work but only if you use a USB hub in between the S5 and the Q1, it doesn't need to be a powered hub so a passive hub will do the job (I don't know why but others have reported the same thing). It's not an Android issue as my Q1 works fine with my Moto G and Galaxy S7E.
  
 Once you have it working it will actually work with any app not just apps such as UAPP/Hiby/Onkyo but you will only get bitperfect playback in those apps that specifically support it for USB audio.
  
 Remember that if you use it as an amp only from your S5 you will have to run the cable from the headphone out to the line in so you will be double amping which many seem to consider a no-no.
  
 I have an EU S5 with the Snapdragon chip, I think some other regions had the Exynos version which may or may not work with the Q1.


----------



## keppes

Thank you very mich for your time and the information. Since I have a Creazive USB soundcard on my pc, I think that the Dac is obsolete for me. I think I'll go with the E12 then. Thank you , Sp12er3.


----------



## fonkepala

The Q1 works fine as a USB dac+amp on my HTC One M8, no need for specialized apps e.g Hiby, etc. This may or may not be the case with other phone models. USB DAC compatibility with Android has always been rather flaky.


----------



## apaar123

what is the maximum impedance for which it can give good power?


----------



## west0ne

apaar123 said:


> what is the maximum impedance for which it can give good power?


 
 Fiio quote 150 Ohm but if you had higher impedance headphones that were particularly sensitive it may drive them.


----------



## apaar123

which dac chipset is present in it?


----------



## west0ne

apaar123 said:


> which dac chipset is present in it?


 
  TI5102, here's the spec sheet for it http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44/parameters


----------



## apaar123

west0ne said:


> TI5102, here's the spec sheet for it http://www.fiio.net/en/products/44/parameters


 
  
 how does it compare to wm8740 and wm8741?


----------



## west0ne

apaar123 said:


> how does it compare to wm8740 and wm8741?


 
 I personally think that is an oversimplification as implementation is going to affect the end sound output.
  
 For example the spec sheet for the TI5102 suggests that the chip itself is capable of rates up to 32/384 but the Q1 only allows 24/96, the spec on the Wolfson chips indicates 24/192 with the WM8741 also doing DSD but it will depend on how they are implemented as to whether they will do this. Also consider that is just the raw chip and takes no account of any filters or anything else the product manufacturer may do that will affect sound.
  
 The Dragonfly is another example where the ESS Sabre will do DXD/DSD but Audioquest have limited it to 24/96.
  
 If you really want to do the comparison it would need to be a comparison of the end product in which the chip was installed as opposed to just the raw chip.


----------



## apaar123

So basically its the implementation and not dac chip?


----------



## west0ne

apaar123 said:


> So basically its the implementation and not dac chip?


 
 What I'm suggesting is that any assessment needs to be of the whole completed package and even then there will be an element of personal preference that will affect opinion. You can look at spec sheets, you can even look at measurements but ultimately you need to listen to find your preferred sound.
  
 Also don't forget the Q1 includes an amplifier as well as the DAC and the amp portion of any como device will also have an effect on the sound you ultimately hear. In theory you could get the best DAC chip out there that has been implemented perfectly but put it through a poor amp and all the good work is lost.
  
 If you are looking at the Q1 I would say that it isn't a bad DAC/Amp for the price.


----------



## apaar123

Do they improve the sound quality ?


----------



## dockie7

Anyone who set-up the Fiio q1 with Ipod nano 7th gen? Regarding any SQ difference. I'm using Monster inspiration by the way. But planning to get a better can in the future. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Sp12er3

The most difference I get is from the lower output Impedance... Sensitive IEM like my HEAVEN II sounds shrill and thin out of the Ipod 's HO (4th gen btw) , and it became warmer and full out of the Q1 acting as an amp..


----------



## zaim

Hi,
  
 I'm looking at purchasing a portable headphone amp and have narrowed it down to the Q1 or the A3, is anyone able to say which is the better amp?
  
 I'll be using it with my S7 Edge and Sony XBA Z5.
  
 Price wise the A3 is available for £46 and the Q1 is £60.
  
 Also interested in hearing which is better In terms of Sound and Sub bass quality
  
 Thanks


----------



## west0ne

zaim - the A3 is an amp only, the Q1 is a DAC/Amp so they're two different devices and you aren't really comparing like for like. Don't forget the S7E doesn't have a line-out function so you'll be double amping the signal through the headphone output.


----------



## zaim

west0ne said:


> @zaim - the A3 is an amp only, the Q1 is a DAC/Amp so they're two different devices and you aren't really comparing like for like. Don't forget the S7E doesn't have a line-out function so you'll be double amping the signal through the headphone output.


 
  
 Ah yes that's true, though I'm only comparing them due to the price difference, I will only be using it as an Amp rather than DAC, but want to know in terms of price and performance which would be the better option. 
  
 Or is it worth going for the A5, seems to be £99 lol
  
 Edit: Just been doing a quick spec comparison, I think as an Amp I'm better off with the A3, better frequency response range, 10hz-90hz, higher power output, but the battery appears to be weaker in terms of playback time


----------



## Sp12er3

The amp, both in the A3 and Q1 is "alright" at best, better get the A5 if you can..
If you really have no need for an external DAC (for phones, PC, Laptop use, it's very versatile and keep the Headphone jack healthy ) get an amp only


----------



## apaar123

sp12er3 said:


> The amp, both in the A3 and Q1 is "alright" at best, better get the A5 if you can..
> If you really have no need for an external DAC (for phones, PC, Laptop use, it's very versatile and keep the Headphone jack healthy ) get an amp only


which has the best sound quality and bass boost?


----------



## trivium911

Hi guys I was using my Q1 with my x1, now I upgraded to the x3ii. I noticed that some guys in this thread are stacking their x3ii with the Q1. Would the Q1 stacked with the x3ii not degrade the sound quality?  I thought  the x3 had a better built in amp. Does it help the sound quality at all? I would imagine you could get another 5 hours of listening time but that would be the only bonus. I ask because im going on a flight and I don't think I should bring my O2 amp from mayflower electronics since it runs on 9V batteries....I don't want to get stopped in security with my O2 amp as my wife is telling me not to bring it as it is.


----------



## hifou

The X3ii has a better amp and it's integrated in the device. You will not improve anything by stacking the Q1. However, improvement is subjective. You might actually change the sound signature, or call it EQ the sound if you wish, hence you might find the Q1 moves the SQ more towards your taste. Unfortunately for you, we can't tell you in advance if you will like it. It is up to you to test and decide with your ears.


----------



## NickosD

I have issue with dac. I own a OnePlus 3 and the fiio q1. I bought from ebay USB-C to micro USB cable so I'm good from cables. Tried the USB check tool and all good. When I try to play something. The audio app gets really laggy and the only thing that I hear is a little buzz every 2 secs. Any ideas? 
*CHG is on.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## holden4th

CHG should be off.


----------



## DigMe

Shouldn't matter.. I play mine with charge on quite often.


----------



## holden4th

My iPhone 6S doesn't like it with the CHG on, something to do with not enough power to run the device. I imagine that this could affect sound quality.


----------



## DigMe

holden4th said:


> My iPhone 6S doesn't like it with the CHG on, something to do with not enough power to run the device. I imagine that this could affect sound quality.




Oh yeah, sorry. I was thinking of my computer. My bad! Def chg should be off if listening through anything mobile.


----------



## Mustainized

I have questions too.
I will buy X1 + Q1 soon. I'm planning to stack them for portable use (well I sometimes use over-ears outside and there are strong IEMs like Havi B3 Pro I you know) And I'm planning to use Q1 with my computer.
Firstly, is it too hard to use them portable and on low gain setting is it disturbing to use with IEMs? On some previous posts here people said that it isn't but should ask.
Secondly, there is not any problem with headphone>Q1>computer right? Because I saw some charge compliments before.


----------



## DigMe

mustainized said:


> I have questions too.
> I will buy X1 + Q1 soon. I'm planning to stack them for portable use (well I sometimes use over-ears outside and there are strong IEMs like Havi B3 Pro I you know) And I'm planning to use Q1 with my computer.
> Firstly, is it too hard to use them portable and on low gain setting is it disturbing to use with IEMs? On some previous posts here people said that it isn't but should ask.
> Secondly, there is not any problem with headphone>Q1>computer right? Because I saw some charge compliments before.


 
  
 I have used the Q1 with my Westone UM Pro 20's many times.
  
 Works fine with computer. I'm using it from computer > Schiit Vali amp for now until I can get the funds for a Modi Multibit.


----------



## hifou

I'm using the Q1 with some sensitive iems in low-gain to reduce noise from the line out of an ipod 5.5g. It works.
 I also use is as a DAC for my notebook either for driving full size HP or to use sensitive iems on the go.
  
 I was trying to use a topping NX2 for the same reasons but failed because it's too noisy. Had to return in back.


----------



## fonkepala

Is everyone here getting the advertised 30 hours of battery life from the Q1? I'm asking because recently I've been getting a lot less than 30 hours, maybe not even half. I don't use Q1 much but lately when I do I notice the sound would buzz/cut out intermittently which usually means the unit will turn off soon after that. This has happened twice. I use the Q1 with my phone with CHG set to OFF.


----------



## FiiO

fonkepala said:


> Is everyone here getting the advertised 30 hours of battery life from the Q1? I'm asking because recently I've been getting a lot less than 30 hours, maybe not even half. I don't use Q1 much but lately when I do I notice the sound would buzz/cut out intermittently which usually means the unit will turn off soon after that. This has happened twice. I use the Q1 with my phone with CHG set to OFF.


 
 Hi, fonkepala
 Please try to fully charge your Q1 and test the battery life again. Generally, it can work above 30h using 32Ω headphone in reasonable volume. Could you tell us how you collect it with your phone? Via USB port or headphone port? Did it works normally before?


----------



## fonkepala

fiio said:


> Hi, fonkepala
> Please try to fully charge your Q1 and test the battery life again. Generally, it can work above 30h using 32Ω headphone in reasonable volume. Could you tell us how you collect it with your phone? Via USB port or headphone port? Did it works normally before?


 
  
 Thanks for your response. Perhaps I should've elaborated more on my previous post. Yes, I always charge my Q1 fully using wall plug 1.0A adapter before using. I've been using my Q1 mostly with IEM's, and so impedance during usage will be around 64 ohms max. I use my Q1 with my phone as a DAC+amp, so I use the micro usb port of the Q1 with a male micro usb to male micro usb cable. I'm using low gain with around 6 or maximum 7 on the volume pot. Bass boost OFF, CHG is also OFF.
  
 My unit is quite new, and I've been using it sparingly. I bought it about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## FiiO

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for your response. Perhaps I should've elaborated more on my previous post. Yes, I always charge my Q1 fully using wall plug 1.0A adapter before using. I've been using my Q1 mostly with IEM's, and so impedance during usage will be around 64 ohms max. I use my Q1 with my phone as a DAC+amp, so I use the micro usb port of the Q1 with a male micro usb to male micro usb cable. I'm using low gain with around 6 or maximum 7 on the volume pot. Bass boost OFF, CHG is also OFF.
> 
> My unit is quite new, and I've been using it sparingly. I bought it about 2-3 months ago.


 
 Hi, fonkepala
 If after fully charged (the LED indicator will turn green), your Q1 can only work normally for a short time, it may be abnormal. So could you please have a test of your Q1 first? How long can your Q1 work after fully charged? If your Q1 still works for below 15hs after fully charged, please sent an email to support@fiio.net attached the receipt/invoice of your Q1. Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.


----------



## trivium911

mustainized said:


> I have questions too.
> I will buy X1 + Q1 soon. I'm planning to stack them for portable use (well I sometimes use over-ears outside and there are strong IEMs like Havi B3 Pro I you know) And I'm planning to use Q1 with my computer.
> Firstly, is it too hard to use them portable and on low gain setting is it disturbing to use with IEMs? On some previous posts here people said that it isn't but should ask.
> Secondly, there is not any problem with headphone>Q1>computer right? Because I saw some charge compliments before.


 
 I had no issues with portability and I have the x1 with the q1 and I used it for workouts on the odd occasion (i just wedge it between my body and my track pants with an elastic band, the rubber bands with the q1 keep it from sliding around) If I wanted a bit of an audio treat while im weightlifting at the gym i stack it with the q1, majority of the time though at the gym i use it without but if i can use it for workouts than I'm sure portability is not a huge issue. I have since bought an X3ii but i decided to use the x1 for mainly workouts and the x3ii any other time so i wont wear out the headphone jack on the x3ii since i workout 6 days a week plus the times at night and what not i would be using it.
  
 Majority of the time however i have the q1 plugged into my pc and into an o2 amp with my sennhesier 598's...not because the 598's need an amp but i like to own nice stuff i guess lol. the q1 sounds great btw...very crystal clear. Whether or not i hear a difference with the q1 vs o2 amping the headphones is hard to tell, i would have to do a side by side comparison with the 598's and takstar pro 80s. 
  
 if i were to compare the x1 +q1 to the x3ii...i would still rank the x3ii higher in sound quality by a small margin...so if you are concerned about portability for the best sound quality i would just get the x3ii. If i were to reverse time when i purchased the x1 and q1 i would have just bought the x3ii, but now its nice to have a cheaper dedicated player just for the gym.
  
 sorry, i realize i may have not directly answered your question but I'm hoping my experience can help you somewhat.


----------



## trivium911

trivium911 said:


> I had no issues with portability and I have the x1 with the q1 and I used it for workouts on the odd occasion (i just wedge it between my body and my track pants with an elastic band, the rubber bands with the q1 keep it from sliding around) If I wanted a bit of an audio treat while im weightlifting at the gym i stack it with the q1, majority of the time though at the gym i use it without but if i can use it for workouts than I'm sure portability is not a huge issue. I have since bought an X3ii but i decided to use the x1 for mainly workouts and the x3ii any other time so i wont wear out the headphone jack on the x3ii since i workout 6 days a week plus the times at night and what not i would be using it.
> 
> Majority of the time however i have the q1 plugged into my pc and into an o2 amp with my sennhesier 598's...not because the 598's need an amp but i like to own nice stuff i guess lol. the q1 sounds great btw...very crystal clear. Whether or not i hear a difference with the q1 vs o2 amping the headphones is hard to tell, i would have to do a side by side comparison with the 598's and takstar pro 80s.
> 
> ...


 
 Forgot about the iems....have not noticed any issues with the q1 with my current IEMS and they all sound great.
  
 MEE A151P
 1MORE Dual Hybrid
 Polk Audio Nue Voe.
  
 I have a few other pairs aswell not worth mentioning.


----------



## fonkepala

trivium911 said:


> I had no issues with portability and I have the x1 with the q1 and I used it for workouts on the odd occasion (i just wedge it between my body and my track pants with an elastic band, the rubber bands with the q1 keep it from sliding around) If I wanted a bit of an audio treat while im weightlifting at the gym i stack it with the q1, majority of the time though at the gym i use it without but if i can use it for workouts than I'm sure portability is not a huge issue. I have since bought an X3ii but i decided to use the x1 for mainly workouts and the x3ii any other time so i wont wear out the headphone jack on the x3ii since i workout 6 days a week plus the times at night and what not i would be using it.
> 
> Majority of the time however i have the q1 plugged into my pc and into an o2 amp with my sennhesier 598's...not because the 598's need an amp but i like to own nice stuff i guess lol. the q1 sounds great btw...very crystal clear. Whether or not i hear a difference with the q1 vs o2 amping the headphones is hard to tell, i would have to do a side by side comparison with the 598's and takstar pro 80s.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Just thought I'd share my experience using the Q1 as an amp only with my X1 or my HTC One M8 phone. For me, I find that using the Q1 as an amp for the X1 & M8 (via aux cable from X1's headphone out to Q1's line in) the sound quality isn't much improved. No difference to soundstage/separation that I can discern, either. What I'm hearing is a lack of energy, and a sort of 'muffling'., often I'd have to switch to high gain just to get to a decent volume (and this with IEM's, not headphones) In fact, I'd go so far to say that I prefer using the X1 & HTC M8 without the Q1's amp, as I prefer the X1's & M8's sound straight up. I'm not sure why this happens, but that's the way I'm hearing it. Perhaps the X1's & M8's amp is more than sufficient & maybe even better than the amp in the Q1.
  
 However,the Q1 works very well as a DAC+Amp, with both my HTC M8 and Macbook.
  


fiio said:


> Hi, fonkepala
> If after fully charged (the LED indicator will turn green), your Q1 can only work normally for a short time, it may be abnormal. So could you please have a test of your Q1 first? How long can your Q1 work after fully charged? If your Q1 still works for below 15hs after fully charged, please sent an email to support@fiio.net attached the receipt/invoice of your Q1. Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.


 
  
 Ok, will do. I'll charge my Q1 fuly again & re-test. I'll let you know the results here. Thanks!


----------



## trivium911

fonkepala said:


> Just thought I'd share my experience using the Q1 as an amp only with my X1 or my HTC One M8 phone. For me, I find that using the Q1 as an amp for the X1 & M8 (via aux cable from X1's headphone out to Q1's line in) the sound quality isn't much improved. No difference to soundstage/separation that I can discern, either. What I'm hearing is a lack of energy, and a sort of 'muffling'., often I'd have to switch to high gain just to get to a decent volume (and this with IEM's, not headphones) In fact, I'd go so far to say that I prefer using the X1 & HTC M8 without the Q1's amp, as I prefer the X1's & M8's sound straight up. I'm not sure why this happens, but that's the way I'm hearing it. Perhaps the X1's & M8's amp is more than sufficient & maybe even better than the amp in the Q1.
> 
> However,the Q1 works very well as a DAC+Amp, with both my HTC M8 and Macbook.
> 
> ...


 
 this could be because you prefer the x1 sound better than the q1's, the x1 if I listen carefully and just to analyze is heavier on the bass and a bit muddy compared to the q1 + x1. The q1 is more neutral by comparison...also it could depend on the headphones aswell. With my Takstar pro80's for example there is a difference in sq.


----------



## Mustainized

Hey, isn't X3-II more powerful than Q1?


----------



## trivium911

mustainized said:


> Hey, isn't X3-II more powerful than Q1?


 
 yes its more powerful than the q1. Some reviews that i read said stacking the q1 with the x3ii have ever so slightly improved the sound quality (like a thin veil was lifted off). I Beg to differ and and i have done some A/B comparisons and i cannot hear any difference with the x3ii compared to the q1+x3ii. The only benefit besides increasing the battery life on the x3ii is the bass boost on the q1...if you are into that.


----------



## Mustainized

trivium911 said:


> yes its more powerful than the q1. Some reviews that i read said stacking the q1 with the x3ii have ever so slightly improved the sound quality (like a thin veil was lifted off). I Beg to differ and and i have done some A/B comparisons and i cannot hear any difference with the x3ii compared to the q1+x3ii. The only benefit besides increasing the battery life on the x3ii is the bass boost on the q1...if you are into that.


 
 Actually I was into X3II or X1+Q1 thing but X3II is way better for portability + it's even more powerful than Q1... And way better than X1 in SQ aspect as I read. So I'm into X3II nowadays, I will use them with my computer too.


----------



## trivium911

mustainized said:


> Actually I was into X3II or X1+Q1 thing but X3II is way better for portability + it's even more powerful than Q1... And way better than X1 in SQ aspect as I read. So I'm into X3II nowadays, I will use them with my computer too.


 
 I wound't say "way better" than the x1...Diminishing returns since its not a night and day difference...different sound signature and slightly better overal clarity on the x3ii but in my opinion the x1 is a pretty good device aswell.


----------



## Mustainized

trivium911 said:


> I wound't say "way better" than the x1...Diminishing returns since its not a night and day difference...different sound signature and slightly better overal clarity on the x3ii but in my opinion the x1 is a pretty good device aswell.


 
 So, let's say just ''slightly better'' than X1 overall and can be used as a stand-alone DAC which is a pretty good feature.


----------



## trivium911

Thats agreeable. I honestly have not tried the x3ii as a standalone dac since i have the q1 for that, the q1 is the beater which takes a different headphone plug multplie times a day lol. Looks like i have some A/B comparisons to do on the x3ii vs q1 dac


----------



## FiiO USA

Q1 is in the Black Friday Sale! Come check out more info here.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/826817/2016-black-friday-sale-from-fiio


----------



## Niranjan

twister6 said:


> Can't speak for iOS, but it rocks on my Note 4 with HibyMusic and UAPP apps
> 
> 
> Yep, Q1 just made E11k/A3 kind of obsolete
> ...



Well hello there!
 I'm thinking of combining the Fiio Q1 with my OnePlus 3, will there be any significant increase in the sound quality/stage and more bass effect as I'm into more of MID and LOW bass?
I'm using ATH IM50 though.
If you have a chance with comparing the Fiio Q1 and the A3 which will be you choice on the basis of bass output and overall clarity?


----------



## Mustainized

niranjan said:


> Well hello there!
> I'm thinking of combining the Fiio Q1 with my OnePlus 3, will there be any significant increase in the sound quality/stage and more bass effect as I'm into more of MID and LOW bass?
> I'm using ATH IM50 though.
> If you have a chance with comparing the Fiio Q1 and the A3 which will be you choice on the basis of bass output and overall clarity?


 
 Most probably clarity and overall sound quality will slightly go down where the output power will be more. But I don't know if you can hear that quality difference.
 A3 (E11K): 8.67 Vp-p
 Q1: 7.2 Vp-p


----------



## Sp12er3

You intend to use the Q1 as a standalone amp or as a DAC? Cause that differs quite a bit on the result when compared to mobile devices (though I imagine the Oneplus has already good enough DAC) on the bass aspect though when you activate the bass boost on the Q1 it's quite subtle but tastefully done, not overbearing but enough for an extra oomph in music and movies alike, specific for the IM50 : just tried listening for some Rnb and pop music with bass boost enabled yeah there's definitely a noticeable punch added, both on mid and sub bass, you definitely feel it coming in much more. That's all without any noticeable deterioration on the quality mind you, it's tasteful indeed.


----------



## Niranjan

sp12er3 said:


> You intend to use the Q1 as a standalone amp or as a DAC? Cause that differs quite a bit on the result when compared to mobile devices (though I imagine the Oneplus has already good enough DAC) on the bass aspect though when you activate the bass boost on the Q1 it's quite subtle but tastefully done, not overbearing but enough for an extra oomph in music and movies alike, specific for the IM50 : just tried listening for some Rnb and pop music with bass boost enabled yeah there's definitely a noticeable punch added, both on mid and sub bass, you definitely feel it coming in much more. That's all without any noticeable deterioration on the quality mind you, it's tasteful indeed.



Thanks for taking your time and reviewing about it. 
I will be getting them in another day or so.
I have a hope of connecting the Q1 to my one plus three using otg cable for listening to lossless files with even more clarity and "thump"(as you mentioned).
Don't you think it's possible to run the Q1 that way?


----------



## Sp12er3

It is, set the DAC on battery mode (so won't drain your phone's) and plug it. Some phones have it work natively some need dedicated music player app like Hiby and Onkyo Hifi player. Now its just about how big your sd card capacity is 
About my impression, I'm not a basshead and has changed it with Spinfit and SPC cable on mine, resulting in less bass and more mids and treble, so the added "thump" might be the perfect amount for me, but differ from your preference.


----------



## Niranjan

sp12er3 said:


> It is, set the DAC on battery mode (so won't drain your phone's) and plug it. Some phones have it work natively some need dedicated music player app like Hiby and Onkyo Hifi player. Now its just about how big your sd card capacity is
> About my impression, I'm not a basshead and has changed it with Spinfit and SPC cable on mine, resulting in less bass and more mids and treble, so the added "thump" might be the perfect amount for me, but differ from your preference.



Ha ha I have been gathering some lossless files from the net as well as purchasing ones which I cannot find .
About the SD card, my phone is all internal storage!


----------



## Sp12er3

Wait, OnePlus3 only has internal memory? I might've missed that information.. If its true, good luck fitting all your lossless music collections, and remember it's never hurt to have some space left


----------



## Ab10

sp12er3 said:


> Wait, OnePlus3 only has internal memory? I might've missed that information.. If its true, good luck fitting all your lossless music collections, and remember it's never hurt to have some space left


 
  
 Usually those who are with Smart Phone and shopping for separate DAC/AMP are either hold some odd GB's 320kbps mp3 / 256 kbps AAC as well online streaming account....They don't usually need of thousand GB (TB) space to store Flac / Alac / DSD files.  
  
 Else they will invest for Off Line Hi-Res Player.


----------



## Sp12er3

Whew only the dual fullsize SD cards/2.5 SSD equipped TOTL DAP/transport can reach that figure.. Just saying as internal (ranging from 32-128 nowadays) is usually just enough to hold collections+OS+Apps+files, thus the popularity for micro SD equipped phones. Lossless for portable use worth it or not, not gonna argue about that as it all depend on each person's belief and how much effort they're willing to spend.


----------



## fonkepala

I  just noticed that the LED light on my Q1 started blinking. It's blue but every second it would flash purple/red momentarily. What does this mean & has anyone experienced this before?
  
 Also, used it with my HTC phone just now..music would cut out/static sometimes but not very often.


----------



## obelisk619

what dac/amp is a significant upgrade from q1 that is not that much more expensive?


----------



## FiiO

fonkepala said:


> I  just noticed that the LED light on my Q1 started blinking. It's blue but every second it would flash purple/red momentarily. What does this mean & has anyone experienced this before?
> 
> Also, used it with my HTC phone just now..music would cut out/static sometimes but not very often.


 
 Dear fonkepala
  
 Did you turn on the CHG when using the Q1?
 The status LED acts like that: Blue--powered on; red--charging; green--charging completed; flashing red--low battery.
 It seems your Q1 is in low battery status.
 And the Q1 is originally designed for the computer but not the phones. So it may be not compatible to your phone.
  
 Best regards


----------



## fonkepala

fiio said:


> Dear fonkepala
> 
> Did you turn on the CHG when using the Q1?
> The status LED acts like that: Blue--powered on; red--charging; green--charging completed; flashing red--low battery.
> ...


 
  
 Hi @Fiio, thanks for taking the time to reply.
  
 No, I didn't turn on the 'CHG' button when using the Q1.
  
 Ah, I see, ok...but in my case the LED flashing more of a purple color rather than red. Could be a mix between blue & red I guess.
  
 In that case, I don't think I'm getting a full 30 hours of use out of my Q1 then. By my guesstimation, I've only used it for around 10 hours or so when the LED starting flashing. And that is use with IEM's 100%, no full size/hard to drive headphones. Gain set to always on LOW.
  
 I've heard/read that last statement, that use of the Q1 is not 100% supported for phones. On some phones it may work while some may not, so I'm well aware


----------



## Jayden16

Hey all! I've had a problem with my Q1 over the last few weeks. It seems to be dropping/cutting out occasionally, and completely randomly. I've tried it on my PC using different USB ports (USB 2 & 3) as well as my laptop and phone with the same issue. The Q1 can be fully charged and still reproduce the issue. Has anyone else had this or know a fix before I return it? Thanks!


----------



## FiiO

jayden16 said:


> Hey all! I've had a problem with my Q1 over the last few weeks. It seems to be dropping/cutting out occasionally, and completely randomly. I've tried it on my PC using different USB ports (USB 2 & 3) as well as my laptop and phone with the same issue. The Q1 can be fully charged and still reproduce the issue. Has anyone else had this or know a fix before I return it? Thanks!


 
 Dear Jayden16,
  
 Have you tried another USB cables to see whether it helps? How do you collect it with your phone?
  
 Best regards.


----------



## Jayden16

fiio said:


> Dear Jayden16,
> 
> Have you tried another USB cables to see whether it helps? How do you collect it with your phone?
> 
> Best regards.




Hi there! I've tried various micro-USB cables as well as headphones and have the same issue. I connect it to my Nexus 6P with an OTG cable. It was working fine on all devices until a few weeks ago. Thanks


----------



## FiiO

jayden16 said:


> Hi there! I've tried various micro-USB cables as well as headphones and have the same issue. I connect it to my Nexus 6P with an OTG cable. It was working fine on all devices until a few weeks ago. Thanks


 
 Dear Jayden16,
  
 Maybe you may try to contact your seller about that, sorry.
  
 Best regards


----------



## Jayden16

fiio said:


> Dear Jayden16,
> 
> Maybe you may try to contact your seller about that, sorry.
> 
> Best regards




No problems, I understand these things happen. Thanks for the prompt responses, it's much appreciated.


----------



## neddoge

obelisk619 said:


> what dac/amp is a significant upgrade from q1 that is not that much more expensive?


 Schiit Fulla 2


----------



## yawg

fonkepala said:


> Just thought I'd share my experience using the Q1 as an amp only with my X1 or my HTC One M8 phone. For me, I find that using the Q1 as an amp for the X1 & M8 (via aux cable from X1's headphone out to Q1's line in) the sound quality isn't much improved. No difference to soundstage/separation that I can discern, either. What I'm hearing is a lack of energy, and a sort of 'muffling'., often I'd have to switch to high gain just to get to a decent volume (and this with IEM's, not headphones) In fact, I'd go so far to say that I prefer using the X1 & HTC M8 without the Q1's amp, as I prefer the X1's & M8's sound straight up. I'm not sure why this happens, but that's the way I'm hearing it. Perhaps the X1's & M8's amp is more than sufficient & maybe even better than the amp in the Q1.
> 
> However,the Q1 works very well as a DAC+Amp, with both my HTC M8 and Macbook.
> 
> ...


 
 I have the same issue with my refurb FiiO E7. As a booster amp it is totally useless when connected to my Nokia N8 HP out. But used as a DAC/amp via USB it's just gorgeous with both my N8 and my Samsung netbook. The only problem is with my netbook running Windoze 7 as I hear short clicks/ drop outs every 5 to 20 seconds. Very annoying. No such clicks when I watch a YouTube via the FiiO E7 though ...


----------



## Sp12er3

My Q1 doesn't completely eliminates the static sound my all alumunium VAIO has, that and a "krrst" sound when I turn the volume knob is my only complaint of it.


----------



## hydroid

hal rockwell said:


> Is the short 3.5mm interconnect that comes bundled with the Q1 will be available for purchase separately?


 
 Hey @Hal Rockwell I just wanna give it a shot to ask whether you manage to purchase the 3.5mm interconnect separately? I've search everywhere but still no luck where I can find these spare as I have lost mine. I saw other types but I still prefer these one that comes with Q1. Thanks in advance, man!


----------



## Hal Rockwell

hydroid said:


> Hey @Hal Rockwell
> I just wanna give it a shot to ask whether you manage to purchase the 3.5mm interconnect separately? I've search everywhere but still no luck where I can find these spare as I have lost mine. I saw other types but I still prefer these one that comes with Q1. Thanks in advance, man!




Yes, I did. By directly contacting FiiO CS.


----------



## hydroid

hal rockwell said:


> Yes, I did. By directly contacting FiiO CS.


 
 Thanks man. I'll just contact them. Cheers!


----------



## FiiO

hydroid said:


> Thanks man. I'll just contact them. Cheers!


 
 Dear hydroid,
  
 We have received the email you sent. You can follow the help from my colleague. The shipping is available after Spring Festival. 
  
 Best regards


----------



## hydroid

fiio said:


> Dear hydroid,
> 
> We have received the email you sent. You can follow the help from my colleague. The shipping is available after Spring Festival.
> 
> Best regards


 
 Great to hear that. I just sent another mail on how I can pay and provided my shipping info. Thanks a lot!


----------



## mapotofu

I got one of these essentially free in a recent package deal with a Hifiman HE-400i from Buydig.  I originally intended to use it with my iPhone 6S and SE215 LTDs but I decided I preferred the form factor convenience of the Arcam MusicBoost.  Since then, I've been using the Q1 in my office setup with a Creative Aurvana Live closed headphones and, wow, it's made a dramatic improvement to the SQ.  I have the bass boost and hi-gain switch permanently on.


----------



## yawg

hydroid said:


> Great to hear that. I just sent another mail on how I can pay and provided my shipping info. Thanks a lot!


 
 FiiO customer service absolutely rocks as do their products. My E7S developed a crackle/rustle in one channel and after two quick e-mails - answers received in less than 24 hours - I will receive a replacement for free. No hassle whatsoever.
  
 Have a nice spring celebration you guys at FiiO!


----------



## rad7

I don't have high impedance headphones (maximum I have is 50 ohms) and I mostly listen to iems which are very easy to drive. However, my audio sources are not good at all - a laptop and a very cheap and old philips mp3 player. I noticed that I have to turn the volume way up when I hook my HD598s to these sources. While I don't have this issue with my iems, I still feel they don't sound as good as other ppl say they should sound.
  
 So, in my situation, does the Q1 help in improving the SQ in any way? I will be hooking the Q1 to my laptop and my philips mp3 player. Are there any other options in this price range (around $70)? Some people suggested me to try Fiio X3 2nd gen. or Shanling M1, but they are way over my current budget.


----------



## mapotofu

rad7 said:


> I don't have high impedance headphones (maximum I have is 50 ohms) and I mostly listen to iems which are very easy to drive. However, my audio sources are not good at all - a laptop and a very cheap and old philips mp3 player. I noticed that I have to turn the volume way up when I hook my HD598s to these sources. While I don't have this issue with my iems, I still feel they don't sound as good as other ppl say they should sound.
> 
> So, in my situation, does the Q1 help in improving the SQ in any way? I will be hooking the Q1 to my laptop and my philips mp3 player. Are there any other options in this price range (around $70)? Some people suggested me to try Fiio X3 2nd gen. or Shanling M1, but they are way over my current budget.


 
  
 I don't know much about the philips mp3 player (does it have a digital or line out?) but the Q1 should make a big difference in SQ with the HD598s and your laptop.  If you're interested in a used one in new condition, PM me, as I'm considering selling mine as I just ordered the Project Ember and Sunrise amps.


----------



## rad7

mapotofu said:


> I don't know much about the philips mp3 player (does it have a digital or line out?) but the Q1 should make a big difference in SQ with the HD598s and your laptop.  If you're interested in a used one in new condition, PM me, as I'm considering selling mine as I just ordered the Project Ember and Sunrise amps.


 
 Thank you. My Philips mp3 player only has the standard 3.5mm audio output (https://goo.gl/TLjNSf) jack. And this will be my primary audio source for now as I travel a lot. I do use my laptop too but not as often as the mp3 player. Do you think the Q1 can make a difference? If yes, I can think about buying the Q1.


----------



## FiiO

rad7 said:


> Thank you. My Philips mp3 player only has the standard 3.5mm audio output (https://goo.gl/TLjNSf) jack. And this will be my primary audio source for now as I travel a lot. I do use my laptop too but not as often as the mp3 player. Do you think the Q1 can make a difference? If yes, I can think about buying the Q1.


 
 Dear rad7, 
 Thank you for your support to our products. Maybe you can go to the local stores(http://fiio.net/en/stores) for try by yourself and see whether the SQ meet your need.
  
 Best regards


----------



## mapotofu

rad7 said:


> Thank you. My Philips mp3 player only has the standard 3.5mm audio output (https://goo.gl/TLjNSf) jack. And this will be my primary audio source for now as I travel a lot. I do use my laptop too but not as often as the mp3 player. Do you think the Q1 can make a difference? If yes, I can think about buying the Q1.


 
  
 With your Phillips unit, you can use the 3.5mm to 3.5mm micro-cable that comes with the Q1 to use the Q1 as just the amp, which should give you a substantial boost in volume.  You would still be using the mp3 player's DAC, however.


----------



## west0ne

mapotofu said:


> I don't know much about the philips mp3 player (does it have a digital or line out?) but the Q1 should make a big difference in SQ with the HD598s and your laptop.  If you're interested in a used one in new condition, PM me, as I'm considering selling mine as I just ordered the Project Ember and Sunrise amps.




I would be tempted to look for an Amp only option as you won't be using the DAC part of the Q1.


----------



## big45-70

How does the Q1 drive the he400i's?


----------



## mapotofu

big45-70 said:


> How does the Q1 drive the he400i's?


 
  
 I own the Q1 and the HE-400i and, based on my listening preferences, there is plenty of power to spare.  That said, the HE-400i does sound fuller and demonstrates improved soundstage with a higher quality amp such as the Project Ember.


----------



## trivium911

mapotofu said:


> I own the Q1 and the HE-400i and, based on my listening preferences, there is plenty of power to spare.  That said, the HE-400i does sound fuller and demonstrates improved soundstage with a higher quality amp such as the Project Ember.




Hmm i would say there is just enough power, might be lacking for some classical music or just enough depeding on how loud you want it. Im running my 400i out of the little dot 1+ hybrid tube which is much better suited, ended up giving my Q1 to my brother to use with his blackberry as i have my fiio x3ii anyways for portable and dac which is technically better. Ever since i bought my x3ii ive been used my x1 strictly for the gym and have not had alot of use for the q1. I also picked up a cheap used xonar d2 soundcard which i plug into my little dot instead of the q1 usb dac which is what i used before.

There was nothing bad about the q1 with the 400i... the warmth was nice, just lacked some authority and as someone mentioned the 400i sound better with a thicker sound such as found on a Hybrid tube amp.


----------



## Sp12er3

Can I ask for some kind of contact to Fiio's service dept? My Q1 has developed a crackle on both channel when I try to change/ adjust its volume.


----------



## Ab10

sp12er3 said:


> Can I ask for some kind of contact to Fiio's service dept? My Q1 has developed a crackle on both channel when I try to change/ adjust its volume.


 
  
 Here Below......in this thread you can post your problem 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/757129/dont-be-shy-contact-us-directly-with-problems-with-your-fiio


----------



## Sp12er3

Many thanks


----------



## FiiO

sp12er3 said:


> Can I ask for some kind of contact to Fiio's service dept? My Q1 has developed a crackle on both channel when I try to change/ adjust its volume.



Dear Sp12er3,

Did you try another headphones but the issue remains?

Best regards


----------



## Sp12er3

Ah yes, IEM, earbuds open/closed over ear, they all have the same problem.. Doesn't happen on any other source.. The cracke does sound louder on IEM, esp my Heaven II


----------



## weeboy

Does this support lightning and iPhone?


----------



## Brooko

weeboy said:


> Does this support lightning and iPhone?


 
  
 Yes - http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-q1-portable-headphone-amp-dac/reviews/15616


----------



## weeboy

Thanks for the link to the review!


----------



## FiiO

sp12er3 said:


> Ah yes, IEM, earbuds open/closed over ear, they all have the same problem.. Doesn't happen on any other source.. The cracke does sound louder on IEM, esp my Heaven II


 
 Dear Sp12er3,
  
 Did the issue you mentioned happens before? It only happens when swtiching the volume but will disappear after finishing adjustment? When did you buy the Q1?
  
 Best regards


----------



## Sp12er3

Yeah. It happens when I try to Adjust the volume, (can be mend, is by unnaturally turning volume up and down a couple of time) sometimes after That it goes away, sometimes it doesn't. I bought it around March last year. Should I sent it over myself? Or is it better to go to the dealer first (bought from local Jaben)


----------



## FiiO

sp12er3 said:


> Yeah. It happens when I try to Adjust the volume, (can be mend, is by unnaturally turning volume up and down a couple of time) sometimes after That it goes away, sometimes it doesn't. I bought it around March last year. Should I sent it over myself? Or is it better to go to the dealer first (bought from local Jaben)


 
 Dear Sp12er3,
  
 Did the issue you mentioned happens before? You can try to contact the seller to see whether he could offer help for you. If not, please send email to support@fiio.net about that. Sorry for bringing inconvenience to you.
  
 Best regards


----------



## Sito Lupion

Hi, I'm thinking of buying one for the office and my nexus 6
 I use the Google Play Music app
 Only with plug-in for usb-otg works?
 I think I have read that for Q1 to do its magic is necessary certain applications that I do not use
 If not, what would be my best solution?
  
 regards


----------



## FiiO

sito lupion said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of buying one for the office and my nexus 6
> I use the Google Play Music app
> Only with plug-in for usb-otg works?
> I think I have read that for Q1 to do its magic is necessary certain applications that I do not use
> ...


 
 Dear Sito Lupion,
  
The Q1 was designed chiefly as a USB DAC for computers;  it has not been purposely designed for use with smartphones and we make no claim that it would work.  For USB decoding from smartphones, you may try turning off USB charging on the  Q1 and then connecting it to your smartphone with a USB OTG cable, but we cannot guarantee that it would work.
You may try this two APP in your phones to see if it helps: 
 USB Audio Player Pro
 Hiby Music
  
 Best regards


----------



## Sito Lupion

fiio said:


> Dear Sito Lupion,
> 
> The Q1 was designed chiefly as a USB DAC for computers;  it has not been purposely designed for use with smartphones and we make no claim that it would work.  For USB decoding from smartphones, you may try turning off USB charging on the  Q1 and then connecting it to your smartphone with a USB OTG cable, but we cannot guarantee that it would work.
> You may try this two APP in your phones to see if it helps:
> ...


 
  
 thanks for answering
 That is my doubt ... I do not use any of those applications. I use Google Play Music
  
 If the Q1 is not going to work with Play Music that another option I have? 
 I would like something in that price range and very portable and that when plugged with otg cable can improve the quality of the streaming
  
 Regards


----------



## FiiO

sito lupion said:


> thanks for answering
> That is my doubt ... I do not use any of those applications. I use Google Play Music
> 
> If the Q1 is not going to work with Play Music that another option I have?
> ...


 
 Dear Sito Lupion,
  
 Thank you for the support to us. Maybe you can go to the local store to have a try by yourself first to see whether the Q1 or some other product can be compatible with your phone.
  
 Best regards


----------



## TheEldestBoy

Hi Guys,
  
 Take a look at the attached picture.
  
 My iPhone is no longer playing nice with my Fiio Q1.  
  
 As you can see, I'm connecting the two devices like this:

iPhone 6s   ->   Lightning to USB Camera Adapter   ->   USB 2.0-Micro-USB to USB Cable   ->   Fiio Q1
  
 ​Up until a few days ago, this was working fine.  But now I keep getting the message, "This accessory is not supported by this iPhone".
  
 Is there a solution to this problem?


----------



## Brooko

theeldestboy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Take a look at the attached picture.
> 
> ...


 
  

Make sure that you haven't inadvertantly switched the USB charge button at the bottom from off to on.  If its drawing too much charge from the iPhone you'll get that message.
  
Could be the cable pins - something not aligned properly or damaged.  Try this one (it is what I use) - shorter too
 http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB 
  
 For reference, mine still works using iPhone SE + A5 + L19 cable mentioned above


----------



## holden4th

Ditto having the charge function on. This is the only time it happens to me.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

brooko said:


> Make sure that you haven't inadvertantly switched the USB charge button at the bottom from off to on.  If its drawing too much charge from the iPhone you'll get that message.
> 
> Could be the cable pins - something not aligned properly or damaged.  Try this one (it is what I use) - shorter too
> http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB
> ...


 
  


holden4th said:


> Ditto having the charge function on. This is the only time it happens to me.


 

 I do not have the charge function switched on.
  
 My set-up was working fine up until a few days ago (using the USB 2.0-Micro-USB to USB Cable that you see in the photo I attached).  I really don't want to have to shell-out for a new cable... it there anything else here possibly causing the issue?
  
@holden4th
 Are you using the same cable as me, or are you using the one recommended by @Brooko


----------



## holden4th

theeldestboy said:


> I do not have the charge function switched on.
> 
> My set-up was working fine up until a few days ago (using the USB 2.0-Micro-USB to USB Cable that you see in the photo I attached).  I really don't want to have to shell-out for a new cable... it there anything else here possibly causing the issue?
> 
> ...


 

 It could be the CCK. The cck in your photo looks the same as mine, however, there are two models of this cck adapter. The original is the MD821ZM (also seen as MD821ZM/A). The newer one is the MD821AM/A which is what I believe I have though I no longer have the packaging to verify that. I vaguely remember reading that the exact issue you are having was also a problem with the older model which is why I bought the newer one though I could be wrong here. Both models have the model number A1440 on the female USB end so I don't know how you could tell them apart.
  
 I also had a play with my Q1 and indeed when I turned the charge switch on I got the accessory unavailable message. I had to unplug and replug the cck to get my iPhone 7 (my previous phone was a 6S) playing through the Fiio again. It might also be worth checking to see if you have the CHG switch fully turned off or if it might be faulty. Plugging it into a USB charging source and checking the colour of the charge light could give you an indication.
  
  I am using the micro USB to USB cable that came with the Q1. It's just the right length. Is yours still around?
  
 This site makes interesting reading (and confirms my CCK adapter theory)
  
 http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=838
  
 Hope this helps you move towards solving your problem.


----------



## TheEldestBoy

holden4th said:


> It could be the CCK. The cck in your photo looks the same as mine, however, there are two models of this cck adapter. The original is the MD821ZM (also seen as MD821ZM/A). The newer one is the MD821AM/A which is what I believe I have though I no longer have the packaging to verify that. I vaguely remember reading that the exact issue you are having was also a problem with the older model which is why I bought the newer one though I could be wrong here. Both models have the model number A1440 on the female USB end so I don't know how you could tell them apart.
> 
> I also had a play with my Q1 and indeed when I turned the charge switch on I got the accessory unavailable message. I had to unplug and replug the cck to get my iPhone 7 (my previous phone was a 6S) playing through the Fiio again. It might also be worth checking to see if you have the CHG switch fully turned off or if it might be faulty. Plugging it into a USB charging source and checking the colour of the charge light could give you an indication.
> 
> ...


 

 I checked, and my CCK adapter is the new one (MD821AM/A).
  
 ​I checked the CHG switch while plugged into my laptop, and it is not faulty (the light is blue when CHG is "off" and the list is pink/purple when the CHG is "on").
  
 While plugged into my laptop, I tried the micro USB to USB cable that came with the Q1, as well as the micro USB to USB cable that I bought afterwards, and both work fine with the Q1 plugged into the laptop.  However, either of them work with the Q1 plugged into my iPone 6s
  
 To recap:

The Q1 works fine with my laptop.
The Q1 no longer works with any of my iOS devices (iPhone 6s, iPad 4).
Both of my micro USB to USB cable work fine with Q1 + laptop.
Neither of my micro USB to UBS cables work with Q1 + my iOS devices (iPhone 6s, iPad 4).
  
 Maybe my CCK adapter has been damaged?  It's the newer version (based on the serial numbers you gave).  It did work at one time; it doesn't work now though...


----------



## holden4th

My only other thought is the lightning connector pins. I find that the ones I use to charge my iDevices can develop little black spots on the gold filaments and not work properly. This has happened more than once. You might need a new CCK adaptor.


----------



## Sp12er3

Question, which is more prone to have connection problem, lightning/ 30 pin connector? I bought a cheap CCK (isn't original) and the iPhone detects it but never does work on USB/ SD card. 
Now, I'm sure the problem is on the CCK, so am sourcing for an original MC531ZM/A, found a used and a new one... Wondering whether it's worth to choose the slightly cheaper used one and risk the same thing
Also, it does work with the Q1 right? My iPhone is 4S on iOS 9.3


----------



## holden4th

sp12er3 said:


> Question, which is more prone to have connection problem, lightning/ 30 pin connector? I bought a cheap CCK (isn't original) and the iPhone detects it but never does work on USB/ SD card.
> Now, I'm sure the problem is on the CCK, so am sourcing for an original MC531ZM/A, found a used and a new one... Wondering whether it's worth to choose the slightly cheaper used one and risk the same thing
> Also, it does work with the Q1 right? My iPhone is 4S on iOS 9.3


 

 When I had my 4S I never had any issues with any of the 30 pin connectors. It's only the lightning connectors that have given me an issue and this has happened more than once. These connectors have 8 gold lines which obviously provide the elcetrical connection. On lightning connectors that have failed some of those have been covered with something black. I suppose that I could have used isopropyl alcohol to clean them but haven't bothered as every Apple product I but supplies me with new connectors.


----------



## TBoogie

So, the other day, I go to put on my Ultrasone Pro 900s which were plugged into my Q1, which in turn was connected to a computer via USB cable. When I picked up the Ultrasones, I felt a small ESD shock when I grabbed the earphones. I didn't think much of it, as I've experienced static shocks with the Ultrasones before (mostly at my standing desk at work on carpet before I got a anti-fatigue mat). I theorize that it has something to do with the titanium drivers. At any rate, I fired up a FLAC file with VLC, and was blasted with a high pitched buzz in the right ear of the headphones. I thought I fried my headphones, but I tried another pair... same deal. In fact, every headphone, from every source (USB or 3.5mm cable) I tried produces this loud buzzing in the right ear. When I bypass the Q1, all headphones work perfectly. So something went horribly awry with the Q1. I contacted Fiio support and they are going to replace it, thank goodness. I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Could the static electricity have traveled through the headphone cable to the Q1 and shorted some circuit or popped a cap? It seems unlikely, but that's the only thing I can think of. Or it was just a very strange coincidence. I've used the Q1 nearly every day for about a year at work, and never had any problems before. 
  
 Thanks.


----------



## DjBobby

Since PCM5102 features two filter modes, linear and apodizing, I was wondering which filter does Q1 use by default?


----------



## FiiO

djbobby said:


> Since PCM5102 features two filter modes, linear and apodizing, I was wondering which filter does Q1 use by default?


 
 Dear DjBobby,
  
 We are using the  Interpolation Filter. 
  
 Best regards


----------



## Carabasda

Hi all,
 I own a Fiio Q1 for around 4 weeks and I am very happy.
 It works fine with all my computers and with my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. It is great with USB Player Pro and even works with Spotify (only have free account right now so no high quality streaming).
 On the go I have a Momentum 2 In Ear Headphones, no problem to drive those.
 At home I have a second hand HD600. I will try to test them with a more powerfull amp someday (chord mojo?) but for now I am really happy for what I am getting with his combo. I prefer the Q1 over my Yamaha RX-V473 AV receiver and usually listen to classical or acoustic music.
 I can escape anywhere with my small Mobile + Q1 combo and enjoy my HD600 while the children are taking over the living room.


----------



## DjBobby

fiio said:


> Dear DjBobby,
> 
> We are using the  Interpolation Filter.
> 
> Best regards


 

 Dear FiiO
 Thanks for the answer. Is it FIR interpolation or IIR interpolation filter? Since they are both offered in PCM5102. 
  
   "The PCM5102 provides *2 types of interpolation* filter. Users can select which filter to use by using the FLT pin (pin11)"


 *FLT Pin *


 *Description *


   0 


 *FIR* Normal x8/x4/x2/x1 *Interpolation* Filters 


   1 


 *IIR* Low Latency x8/x4/x2/x1 *Interpolation* Filters


----------



## maheeinfy

It seems my Fiio Q1 doesn't work when i turn it on first and then connect it to USB on Win7 machine
  
 It only works when first connected to USB and then turned on.
  
 Is this an issue?


----------



## Jesse Oh

My q1 works with my phone if I connect it with 2 cords: micro USB to USB female, and USB to micro USB. But when I use a single micro male to micro male it doesn't work. Faulty cable? (got it cheap off eBay)


----------



## FiiO

djbobby said:


> Dear FiiO
> Thanks for the answer. Is it FIR interpolation or IIR interpolation filter? Since they are both offered in PCM5102.
> 
> "The PCM5102 provides *2 types of interpolation* filter. Users can select which filter to use by using the FLT pin (pin11)"
> ...


 
 Dear DjBobby,
  
*This one:** IIR* Low Latency x8/x4/x2/x1 *Interpolation* Filters
  
 Best regards


----------



## DjBobby

fiio said:


> Dear DjBobby,
> 
> *This one:** IIR* Low Latency x8/x4/x2/x1 *Interpolation* Filters
> 
> Best regards


 

 Thanks a lot!


----------



## Jesse Oh

This is really a great device for the price. I've been travelling a lot and using the q1 extensively. Works great with all my cans, even my lcd2's. Such a steal.


----------



## 471630

I'd love to know how folks running the latest iOS version are using the Q1 with an iPhone/iPod/iPad. I just bought the MFI certified lightning to USB cable from Zeskit which has a ton of good reviews. That, combined with a micro USB to USB female adapter gets me nothing on any of my iDevices. I've also tried other lightning cables in this configuration with no luck.
  
 I'm wondering if this is by Apple's design via last week's latest iOS update.
  
 Anybody running current iOS and able to use the lightning out into the Q1?!


----------



## Brooko

silencetoo said:


> I'd love to know how folks running the latest iOS version are using the Q1 with an iPhone/iPod/iPad. I just bought the MFI certified lightning to USB cable from Zeskit which has a ton of good reviews. That, combined with a micro USB to USB female adapter gets me nothing on any of my iDevices. I've also tried other lightning cables in this configuration with no luck.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is by Apple's design via last week's latest iOS update.
> 
> Anybody running current iOS and able to use the lightning out into the Q1?!


 
  
  
 Yep- iPhone SE, IOS 10.3.1
  
 Using this cable - http://penonaudio.com/L19-Lightning-to-Micro-USB
  
 Works perfectly


----------



## 471630

Thanks, Brooko!


----------



## maheeinfy

maheeinfy said:


> It seems my Fiio Q1 doesn't work when i turn it on first and then connect it to USB on Win7 machine
> 
> It only works when first connected to USB and then turned on.
> 
> Is this an issue?



Anyone?


----------



## FiiO

maheeinfy said:


> Anyone?


 
 Dear maheeinfy,
  
 We are not quite sure about the issue you mentioned. Did you turn on the CHG swtich in the Q1? Or you may change another USB cables and UAB ports to see whether it helps?
  
 Best regards


----------



## holden4th

to follow on from Brooke....

Same here except I'm using the iPhone 7. I have all the same gear as the original poster and tests it out 10 minutes ago


----------



## maheeinfy

fiio said:


> Dear maheeinfy,
> 
> We are not quite sure about the issue you mentioned. Did you turn on the CHG swtich in the Q1? Or you may change another USB cables and UAB ports to see whether it helps?
> 
> Best regards


 
 Thanks!
  
 It turns out it was my computer. I did not shut it down for a while
  
 I rebooted by computer and my Fiio Q1 works fine, whether it was turned on or not prior to plugging into laptop


----------



## FiiO

maheeinfy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It turns out it was my computer. I did not shut it down for a while
> 
> I rebooted by computer and my Fiio Q1 works fine, whether it was turned on or not prior to plugging into laptop



Dear maheeinfy,

So the issue solved now? If yes, it is so glad to hear that. If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us.

Best regards


----------



## maheeinfy

FiiO said:


> Dear maheeinfy,
> 
> So the issue solved now? If yes, it is so glad to hear that. If you have any other questions, please feel free to contact us.
> 
> Best regards



Yes it is resolved. Thanks again!


----------



## vandaven

Really impressed by the sound of the Q1 here, I honestly can't think of a better (simple) DAC / HP-Amp for my iPad Air. The sound in the (high-)mid and bass region is way more articulated / detailed in comparison to the iPad's headphone output, which has a tendency to sound soft and squashed, especially with my preferred Sennheiser HD-26 PRO (also "witnessed" on Beyerdynamic DT-770s and Focal Spirit Professionals). Honestly, the iPad doesn't do it in an unpleasant way, but the additional detail and punch are missing and "traded in" for some uncontrolled rumbly low-end.
But the Q1 can also stand up against bigger guys: When connected to the computer, the little Fiio unit's sound signature goes way more into direction of my (expensive) Lynx Hilo reference A/D D/A system than I would like to admit. 

For the price, it's revolutionary!


----------



## gnosis

Does the Fiio Q1 work as a DAC with the Samsung Galaxy S3? Works just fine on my PC - the audio quality is noticeably improved. Where as on my S3, even when I connect it to the Q1 via a micro to micro usb OTG cable the sound quality isn't noticeably improved like it is on my PC. It plays via the OTG cable - but I am unsure if the DAC is working like it should because like I said, the Q1 through my PC sounds much better through my phone. I only listen to Spotify on my phone for reasons.


----------



## FiiO

gnosis said:


> Does the Fiio Q1 work as a DAC with the Samsung Galaxy S3? Works just fine on my PC - the audio quality is noticeably improved. Where as on my S3, even when I connect it to the Q1 via a micro to micro usb OTG cable the sound quality isn't noticeably improved like it is on my PC. It plays via the OTG cable - but I am unsure if the DAC is working like it should because like I said, the Q1 through my PC sounds much better through my phone. I only listen to Spotify on my phone for reasons.



Dear friend,

We have not advertised the DAC function for smartphones actively, however as long as the smartphone is capable of USB Audio output, the Q1 should theoretically work with it.   You may try turning off USB charging on the Q1 and try this APPs(USB Audio Player Pro, Hiby Music) to see whether it helps.

Best regards


----------



## Indrajit

FanaticSkull said:


> I use the Q1 with X1 for my portable rig. With bass boost on, The Q1 is like a compliment to the x1 in term of sq. It has a black background and better separation and some tracks is definitely livelier. I bought x5II yesterday and to my ear the x5ii is not up to x1+q1 combo. x5ii is more intimate, lower driving power (65~75/120 w/ high gain compare to q1's at vol knob at step 3) when used with the ath msr7. Though I EQed the lower freq. on x5 to compensate for the lack of bass on msr7, q1 with bass boost on is still more deep and natural, the punches are amazing, both tight and powerful. Wonder if I should hook the q1 to the x5ii too...



HI i am planning to buy a Fiio q1. Fiio q1 dac section states that it can play music upto 24/96. But if i use fiio Q1(as an amp only) with Fiio x1 then will the x1+q1 combo play 24/192 files on my x1 ?


----------



## Brooko

Indrajit said:


> HI i am planning to buy a Fiio q1. Fiio q1 dac section states that it can play music upto 24/96. But if i use fiio Q1(as an amp only) with Fiio x1 then will the x1+q1 combo play 24/192 files on my x1 ?


The bit rate and sampling rat only apply to a digital signal.  Once it's past the DAC the signal is in the analog realm.  At that stage bit rate and sampling rate don't apply. So your question can't be answered as the Q1 simply amplifies whatever analog signal is supplied by the X1.


----------



## Dzemo

Hi Guys,

I am planning to get Q1 and since it is my first amp/dac I have a bunch of questions and would 
appreciate it if you guys can answer them:

1. I already have X1 and want to use Q1 as amplifier. This is how I got an impression it should be done; please confirm if it is correct 
   way or correct me if I am wrong:

  - in X1 options I change the output from headphones to line out
  - connect the two devices together via X1's headphone out and Q1's aux/line out port using the short 3,5mm - 3,5mm IC cable provided in the box

2. Please explain how to use Q1 amp side only with an android phone since those do not have line out? 
   Do I just connect using X1's in port and phones headphone out with IC cable? Is that double amping or is there a more effective way    to do it?


3. How to use Q1 to amplify sony's A15 signal - if I use its headphone out only would it mean I am not bypassing sonys amp but       double amping?
   Is there a sony propriety cable that I can use to amp it correctly? If yes, kindly advise what it is and how do i go connecting A15 and Q1 in order to amplify its signal only, not bypass its dac cos reckon Q1's dac does not sound better?

4. This is the most complicated and confusing one I guess. How do I use Q1 as a dac with android phone? What is the cable I need for it? 
   I know it is called OTG cable but those have micro USB to USB ends and I guess can be used to connect USB sticks
   or external memory drives to the phone? Does Q1 have mini or micro USB port, in which case I would probably need micro to micro OTG and those do not seem to be common cables - can I use regular OTG cable (micro to USB) and then have a bridge with a normal USB cable (USB to micro) that usually come with phones?

5. Last but not least, what should be the volume level of the source device when amped? I have heard people say full blast, some say 50 percent - what is correct?

   Sorry guys, I know that is many questions but I am a noob regarding amps/dacs, have not owned any before. Thanks a bunch for all your input and help.


----------



## FiiO

Dzemo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to get Q1 and since it is my first amp/dac I have a bunch of questions and would
> appreciate it if you guys can answer them:
> ...



Dear friend,

I have replied some of your questions. It is recommended to have a try in the local store first.

Best regards


----------



## Sp12er3

Dzemo said:


> How to use Q1 to amplify sony's A15 signal


You need a Walkman Line Out cable, ie like this
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=walkman+line+out+cable&rh=i:aps,k:walkman+line+out+cable
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sony+walkman+line+out
into the Line In port on the backside of the Q1
If you can find the Sony one (if it still exist) thats better


----------



## Dzemo

Sp12er3 said:


> You need a Walkman Line Out cable, ie like this
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=walkman+line+out+cable&rh=i:aps,k:walkman+line+out+cable
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=sony+walkman+line+out
> into the Line In port on the backside of the Q1
> If you can find the Sony one (if it still exist) thats better


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## brfest

Hi, i have Akg K240 and when i use with Q1 the volume gets lower than in my jvc ha-s400. Do you think i will need a new amp/dac to get louder volume with k240 ? I am thinking to get Smsl m3, what you suggest ?


----------



## Sp12er3 (Jul 13, 2017)

man, the 240 is one of the hardest headphone I know existed, esp the vintage one! Stand side by side with the infamous HE6. 
I recommend getting a Class A tube amp (hybrid is fine) for pure driving power for cheap.


----------



## brfest

Sp12er3 said:


> man, the 240 is one of the hardest headphone I know existed, esp the vintage one! Stand side by side with the infamous HE6.
> I recommend getting a Class A tube amp (hybrid is fine) for pure driving power for cheap.


Thanks for the answer ! My k240 is the 55ohm version that's why I find it strange the fiio Q1 handle the k240 with low volume compared with jvc ha-s400.
Can you recommend a brand and model of Class A tube amp ?


----------



## Sp12er3

A good one to start with for a Hybrid is like the BravoAudio amps, V2 if you don't mind the DIY look, i have the Ocean which look more finished.
Or a Little Dot amp is also good.

Keep in mind only go this way if you don't mind the heat, as they can go pretty warm, hot even on its heatsink.


----------



## brfest

Sp12er3 said:


> A good one to start with for a Hybrid is like the BravoAudio amps, V2 if you don't mind the DIY look, i have the Ocean which look more finished.
> Or a Little Dot amp is also good.
> 
> Keep in mind only go this way if you don't mind the heat, as they can go pretty warm, hot even on its heatsink.


what do you say about Xduoo TA-01, its a good brand ? I will be able to extract all power from the Akg K240 MKII ?


----------



## carmatic

I just purchased a Q1 and I wish the bass switch's frequency cutoff was lower
As it is, it covers too wide a range of frequencies, almost reaching up to the lower mids, making the sound feel kind of bloated when it is turned on, although it seems to coincide with the frequencies of what would normally be 'bass' instruments in musical compositions , irrespective of the genre
Ideally the bass is kept tight and punchy and rumbly


----------



## Sp12er3

The bass switch on the Q1 is better for movie watching / gaming rather than pure music listening, agree with you that some times it does feel like it muddles up th e frequency a bit, but for other things than music, the quantity and width of frequency is perfect IMO


----------



## carmatic

Sp12er3 said:


> The bass switch on the Q1 is better for movie watching / gaming rather than pure music listening, agree with you that some times it does feel like it muddles up th e frequency a bit, but for other things than music, the quantity and width of frequency is perfect IMO


but it certainly also depends on the genre of music... a bass boost wouldn't make sense with some genres such as folk or classical


----------



## Sp12er3

Well of course, I for example, still switch them on while listening to "Starboy" right now, but for my daily dose of acoustic music? no it's off.


----------



## Husak Gabi

Halo 

Ich bin aus Österreich und habe ich eine Sony xperia XZ telefon ,eine Philips fidelio S2 kopfhörer https://www.amazon.com/Philips-Fide...1500481284&sr=8-4&keywords=philips+fidelio+s2 ,und heute habe ich eine Fiio A3 und eine Q1 bekommen .





Bei mir über Dac mit Sony Q1 viel lauter als der A3 ,aber nur über DAC .Über kopfhörer ausgang A3 lauter als Q1 .
Wie könnte dass sein ?Meine Sony XZ über USB gibt eine stärkere Signal außer ?
Für meine Ohr besser klingt irgendwie und lauter das Q1.
Aber noch interessant in Verpackung 190 mW mit 16 Ohm .Normale weiße mit 32 Ohm hat 190 mW ,oder?


----------



## Sp12er3

Errr... Speak English please.. This is not a German headphone community..

Though yeah the A3's and Q1's Line In is amplifying the already amplified signal of the headphone out from the XZ, unless it has the ability to use Line Out you're double amping an amp. So, if you set the volume of the source quite high that happen, discrepancies in driving power, of course If I remember correctly the A3 in spec do push slightly stronger than Q1 when its amp only.

While the Q1 in USB DAC only got digital signal that then amplified internally once only (some may argue that this is a more direct path thus make it cleaner)

When in Line in mode you have preference of one over the other, its more on the amp sound characteristics rather than one doing better than the others when driving a Fidelio S2, unless you have one playing a bit louder when A/B ing, human have tendencies to think that louder sounds better, such is the importance of volume matching.


----------



## Sam Wayne

Hello,
Can anybody please tell me if Fiio Q1 supports OnePlus 3T for DAC functionality? Has anyone tried?


----------



## NickosD

Sam Wayne said:


> Hello,
> Can anybody please tell me if Fiio Q1 supports OnePlus 3T for DAC functionality? Has anyone tried?


A quick search would give you an answer but anyway. 
It does. You need to find a micro usb to usb type c cable


----------



## Sam Wayne

NickosD said:


> A quick search would give you an answer but anyway.
> It does. You need to find a micro usb to usb type c cable


Thank You. I actually searched but couldn't find any clear answer. I found a cable btw. Here is the link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LONQBDG/ref=twister_B06WGQMXYX?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1.


----------



## Sam Wayne (Oct 7, 2017)

Received my Q1 and its working without any issues with my OP3T and amazon basic USB-c to micro-USB cable. All of the system sounds are routed through the DAC when attached. So, I can play Soundcloud, youtube, podcasts app, any music app etc. I use poweramp alpha build 704 with USB DAC support for listening to music from the internal memory.There is no background noise with my Oneplus bullets V2 or M20X. The volume through DAC is enough for me. On high gain, I listen at 3-5 in the pot depending on my headphone or the music. But it is a bit on the lower side when using DAC that I can tell.  Audio glitching is present but very rare. Sound quality is very good. Activating high gain increases clarity and the soundstage widens substantially.Overall a very good DAC.


----------



## Dipper

Q1 works perfect on Redmi note 3 using otg cable. The DAC does improve the sound. Music is more airy, more empty space, bigger soundstage. Less bleeding. More treble extension; Noticeable on the anime soundtrack "you say run", when the violins gradually increase in treble. I'm not 100% sure on any bass improvements, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Pete7874

Just got one of these for my laptop to use as an external DAC.  For $55, this is quite a nice improvement in overall sound quality... bottom end is fuller and better textured and treble is cleaner.  And when used as an amp, it's quite powerful, too.  It gets louder than my Shanling M3s DAP's internal amp.  Fit and finish is quite good as well.  Nice job, Fiio!


----------



## AJCxZ0

As a happy owner and frequent user of a FioO E6 since its release many years ago, I was in need of a more capable amp for my new HiFiMAN HE400i as plugging in to my AV receivers was rather limiting. I also wanted an external DAC.

After much research and many temptations from here, Massdrop and elsewhere to spend between more money and lots more money, I got a new Q1 through Amazon for US$53.99. After charging it I tested the line in from the headphone out of my Nexus 5, USB out from my PC and - with a cheap OTG MicroUSB to female USB A and a USB A male to MicroUSB cable - successfully tested 24 bit 96 kHz USB audio from my Nexus 5*. In all three cases I heard sounds of greater quality that I've heard through any headphone I've owned. Even a family member who is not know for audiophilia described it as "like having your own theater".

With the gain switch set to Low, the maximum volume was somewhat quiet, but on High I didn't have to rotate the volume knob far to get as much volume as I wanted. The big surprise - despite reading the same reported by others - was the bass boost. In all cases I've encountered before a "bass boost" was a sign of poor quality and served only to make low frequencies sound unpleasant from a device with poor reproduction. I don't use the EQ options on my E6. While I don't consider myself a basshead, I do enjoy quality low frequency reproduction (hence the multiple SVS subwoofers at home and bass mods on my Sennheiser HD439s) so I was delighted when switching on the bass boost on the Q1 seemed to not so much boost of a low frequency band as a filling in of the sound all the way down - almost as if having the bass boost off was actually applying a high pass filter.

Another surprise was when I plugged in my Monoprice Modern Retro Over Ear Headphones (#16150) at work where I usually drive them though my E6. Since I seem to be about the only voice singing the praises of this $16 marvel I won't do so again here, but with the Q1 Paul Leonard-Morgan's excellent "Dredd: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack" made me feel like I was in the theater.

Thanks to all the reviewers here for their advice.

*[Using PowerAmp alpha-build-703-play with Hi-Res Output (Experimental) Direct hardware 24-bit (6/ 192kHz USB DAC)]


----------



## TidalWave (Feb 25, 2018)

Stupid question: if I use a 3.5mm to 2.5mm TRRS adapter with non-balanced standard 3.5mm headphone cable to plug into the Balanced jack on the Q1, will I get the higher power output of the Balanced mode?

Also, anyone here using Q1 mark II with Audeze Sine and no additional amp?  (vs. with Cipher cable)


----------



## FiiO

TidalWave said:


> Stupid question: if I use a 3.5mm to 2.5mm TRRS adapter with non-balanced standard 3.5mm headphone cable to plug into the Balanced jack on the Q1, will I get the higher power output of the Balanced mode?
> 
> Also, anyone here using Q1 mark II with Audeze Sine and no additional amp?  (vs. with Cipher cable)


Dear friend,

Will not.

Best regards


----------



## alwinvrm

Just to report back to this helpful community. I experience a step up in sound quality listening with iem's with the Spotify extreme files that seem to be > mp3 320 kbs quality. Just have the Q1 and not sure whether the amp, the DAC, or both deserve credit for the improvement. Also nice too know that in case I will ever have a telephone with a high quality DAC, the Q1 can still function as a useful headphone amp.

Q1 works fine and plays Spotify streaming extreme quality through the phone's USB (Q1 in DAC + amp mode) with Moto G5 plus and android v 7.
- works with OTG USB on the phone's USB port. Non OTG cable didn't work for me.
- developer settings USB > audio
- Charge on the Q1 in off position


----------



## FiiO

alwinvrm said:


> Just to report back to this helpful community. I experience a step up in sound quality listening with iem's with the Spotify extreme files that seem to be > mp3 320 kbs quality. Just have the Q1 and not sure whether the amp, the DAC, or both deserve credit for the improvement. Also nice too know that in case I will ever have a telephone with a high quality DAC, the Q1 can still function as a useful headphone amp.
> 
> Q1 works fine and plays Spotify streaming extreme quality through the phone's USB (Q1 in DAC + amp mode) with Moto G5 plus and android v 7.
> - works with OTG USB on the phone's USB port. Non OTG cable didn't work for me.
> ...


Dear friend,

Thanks for the feedback. May help some other users.

Best regards


----------



## soundboy94

Is there any sound quality difference between q1 and mk2?


----------



## FiiO

soundboy94 said:


> Is there any sound quality difference between q1 and mk2?


Dear friend,

If it is possible, you could have a try in the local store first. The Q1MKII has the balanced output which Q1 doesn't have.

Best regards


----------



## AJCxZ0

soundboy94 said:


> Is there any sound quality difference between q1 and mk2?



Yes, but whether or not you hear it will depend on your source, settings, connections, headphones, environment and ears.

You can get some idea of the important differences by comparing the specs of the Q1 and Q1 Mark II where you'll notice the advantage of the Mark II power output for balanced connections, but _disadvantage_ for unbalanced output. That and other obvious differences such as DSD support and cost should help make choosing between the two. For my (up to) 96 kHz 24 bit non-DSD sources, unbalanced connection and 35 Ohm HIFIMAN HE400i, the Q1 was an easy US$54 choice.


----------



## SuperNovaGoesPop

Question:

So if I want to bypass the Q1's DAC and just use it as an amp with my Zuperdac S functioning as a Dac...how would I safely connect everything? Pretty sure the Zuperdac/Zuperdac S can turn into a line-out DAC only source if you put the volume on full...so where do I go from there with connecting it to the Q1 and then my Galaxy S8?


----------



## NickosD

SuperNovaGoesPop said:


> Question:
> 
> So if I want to bypass the Q1's DAC and just use it as an amp with my Zuperdac S functioning as a Dac...how would I safely connect everything? Pretty sure the Zuperdac/Zuperdac S can turn into a line-out DAC only source if you put the volume on full...so where do I go from there with connecting it to the Q1 and then my Galaxy S8?


 You can always connect it via 3.5 to 3.5". There are plenty cables about 10cm


----------



## williamclarkonet

I just recently picked up one new. It fits my needs for the moment my only other amp is the FiiO A1. Very happy with it! i wanted an amp with more power and can be used instead of my crappy laptop soundcard.just wanted to let everyone now it still can be a good option in 2018


----------



## Sp12er3

Theyre a small package with a lot of functionality, with now m2 is here price should drop too so its even better! How much did you pay for yours if i may ask?


----------



## williamclarkonet

Sp12er3 said:


> Theyre a small package with a lot of functionality, with now m2 is here price should drop too so its even better! How much did you pay for yours if i may ask?


$60 new off ebay. Yeah i love it


----------



## alwinvrm

williamclarkonet said:


> I just recently picked up one new. It fits my needs for the moment my only other amp is the FiiO A1. Very happy with it! i wanted an amp with more power and can be used instead of my crappy laptop soundcard.just wanted to let everyone now it still can be a good option in 2018


I bought my Q1 like a year ago. If I would have to make the decision again today, I would say the Q1 still has a lot going for it, and not only the price, low noise, better output for planars and power hungry cans. The design still looks good too. If you are into balanced there is the MKII.


----------



## FiiO (Dec 1, 2018)

*FiiO's All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 is Now Available! (Give out 4 free K3s: 2 each on Facebook and Head-Fi!)*







FiiO was initially known to the worldwide market mainly by its headphone amplifiers, such as the early E3, E6, E7, E10, etc. The legend desktop headphone amplifier E10 was released to the market in the year of 2011 and its successor E10K is still a hot-seller on Amazon even by today. To make this popular product a little bit different and offer one more option for desktop audiophiles, we now release another model K3 which will be available on the market together with the E10K.

*The All-new Headphone Amplifier & USB-C DAC K3 features:*
* Boost your computer's sound with capable decoding up to 384kHz/32 bit PCM and native DSD256
* Equipped with XMOS U30881C10 USB receiver chip+AKM AK4452 DAC+ Op-amps OPA926x2 + LPF TI OPA1612
* Modern USB Type-C input interface + Two modes of USB audio-USB 1.0 and USB 2.0
* Multiple interfaces-Dual headphone jacks(3.5mm and 2.5mm) + 3.5mm line out + Coaxial and optical digital outs
* More accurate ADC volume control + Gain and bass switches

*1. More about the K3 at: *https://www.fiio.com/K3
*2. Review tour on Head-Fi at:* https://bit.ly/2QWTY34
*3. Giveaway on Head-Fi at: *https://bit.ly/2E9WOOI
*4. Giveaway on Facebook at: *https://bit.ly/2KKvZkF
*5. Worldwide delivery updates: *https://bit.ly/2zBpPiG

The delivery of K3 has started from Nov. 26th! If you are interested, check with our local sales agent (at https://bit.ly/2OBzJpn) for its availability or or kindly buy it at our Aliexpress store if it's not available in your local market at: https://bit.ly/2Q31WL4

*Best Regards
FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.*


----------



## NightListener241

Anyone know where I can purchase a new micro usb to lightening cable that will work with the Q1 mk2? Preferably I could do with a short as possible one with 90deg angles.


----------



## AJCxZ0

NightListener241 said:


> micro usb to lightening cable that will work with the Q1 mk2



Not a recommendation, but since they use a Q1 in the picture, the Meenova Lightning-to-MicroUSB Cable, 2018 New seems like a good place to start.


----------



## FiiO

NightListener241 said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase a new micro usb to lightening cable that will work with the Q1 mk2? Preferably I could do with a short as possible one with 90deg angles.


Dear friend,

You could send email to wang@ddhifi.com about that.

Best regards


----------



## AJCxZ0 (Jan 6, 2019)

NightListener241 said:


> Anyone know where I can purchase a new micro usb to lightening cable that will work with the Q1 mk2? Preferably I could do with a short as possible one with 90deg angles.



The USB DAC Cable MFi05 specifically and only claims to work with the Q1 Mark II and Q5, not the Q1, and perfectly fits your requirements but probably not those of other visitors to this thread.

Maybe FiiO can confirm if this works with the Q1 when connected to current Apple devices with up-to-date software.


----------



## FiiO

AJZ0 said:


> The USB DAC Cable MFi05 specifically and only claims to work with the Q1 Mark II and Q5, not the Q1, and perfectly fits your requirements but probably not those of other visitors to this thread.
> 
> Maybe FiiO can confirm if this works with the Q1 when connected to current Apple devices with up-to-date software.


Dear friend,

That adapter you mentioned is not compatible with the Q1.

Best regards


----------



## williamclarkonet

Any fans of the Q1 still out here?


----------



## NickosD

williamclarkonet said:


> Any fans of the Q1 still out here?


ofc


----------



## AJCxZ0

williamclarkonet said:


> Any fans of the Q1 still out here?



In here and sometimes out there with my Q1.


----------



## s2g-unit

Using either HD 58x's or X2's should I do a small upgrade from my very basic Fiio K1 to the Q1 or E10k?


----------



## AJCxZ0

s2g-unit said:


> Using either HD 58x's or X2's should I do a small upgrade from my very basic Fiio K1 to the Q1 or E10k?



What do you want from this upgrade from your K1?

Both the original Q1 and even the newer E10K are a little old now. FiiO have the Q1 Mark II and the new K3, both of which have balanced outputs and other goodies.


----------



## fonkepala

Hi all. I'd like to know if the bass boost function of the Q1 Mk I works if I'm using it in line out mode? Appreciate any input, thanks in advance.


----------



## FiiO (Jun 15, 2020)

*Product Review Of FiiO Products* ---From James

*Chapter Two: Q1*

In 2015, we released the portable DAC headphone amplifier. If we focus on FiiO's product history, we would know that the predecessor for Q1 should be E7, E07K, E17, E17K, etc. Because there were too many product models before, we decide to name it as Q series ever after. This was the background when Q1 came to the world.
Compared with the previous products, the most obvious characteristic of the Q1 is that it had canceled the little OLED display screen, the volume adjustment had transformed from physical button to volume knob, and the supporting specifications had been improved. As for the outer appearance, it looked like a wine pot. As a whole, the Q1 came with a big look transformation with small inner upgrades. The battery life prolonged benefiting from a larger battery size. Also, with consideration of the shrunk headphone amplifier market, we lowered its price to survive the amp market.


----------



## Sp12er3

2019? I remember my Q1 is way older than that and the preceeding E models before them. 
maybe you're talking about the Mk2?


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Sp12er3 said:


> 2019? I remember my Q1 is way older than that and the preceeding E models before them.
> maybe you're talking about the Mk2?


Indeed, I was still working with FiiO when the Q1 came out and that ain't in 2019 😜


----------



## FiiO

Sp12er3 said:


> 2019? I remember my Q1 is way older than that and the preceeding E models before them.
> maybe you're talking about the Mk2?


😥 Yes, the date is wrong, we have corrected it. Thanks for reminding.

Best regards


----------



## fonkepala

Anybody still using their Q1 1st gen? I still am, and it's working like a champ! Drives the Ananda and even the HD6xx with no issues.


----------



## holden4th

fonkepala said:


> Anybody still using their Q1 1st gen? I still am, and it's working like a champ! Drives the Ananda and even the HD6xx with no issues.


I've got mine connected to my work laptop and it's permanently secured to my desk with a couple of blobs of blutak. Works perfectly and is a huge improvement on the standard laptop sound card. Driving the Shure SHR840s with ease.


----------



## fonkepala

holden4th said:


> I've got mine connected to my work laptop and it's permanently secured to my desk with a couple of blobs of blutak. Works perfectly and is a huge improvement on the standard laptop sound card. Driving the Shure SHR840s with ease.


Blutack-ing sounds good! I might just do the same  How does it compare to your other amp/dacs? Do you feel like it's getting a bit too long in the tooth?


----------



## holden4th

Certainly not as good as my Burson Playmate 2 or my Modi 3+/Asgard 3 but for work purposes, where less critical listening is the norm, it works fine for the purpose. It replaced my old Nuforce uDac2 and it's definitely much better. Wider soundstage, better imaging, improved bass response, smoother midrange, etc.


----------



## fonkepala

holden4th said:


> Certainly not as good as my Burson Playmate 2 or my Modi 3+/Asgard 3 but for work purposes, where less critical listening is the norm, it works fine for the purpose. It replaced my old Nuforce uDac2 and it's definitely much better. Wider soundstage, better imaging, improved bass response, smoother midrange, etc.


Thanks for the input! Coincidentally, I'm looking at the Playmate 2 as my next dac/amp purchase  Worth the price?

Regarding the Blutac'd Q1, do you have it attached to your desk upside down? Mind sharing a pic of your setup if you have one handy?


----------



## holden4th

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for the input! Coincidentally, I'm looking at the Playmate 2 as my next dac/amp purchase  Worth the price?
> 
> Regarding the Blutac'd Q1, do you have it attached to your desk upside down? Mind sharing a pic of your setup if you have one handy?


Yes, depending on the headphones you're driving. It's powerful and will drive most cans but I'm not sure about the bigger planars. It's got great sound as do all Burson products and while I've recently purchased an Asgard 3/Modi 3+ combo, the Burson is going nowhere. I have a venerable pair of Sennheiser HD 580s and the PM2 just makes them sing better than the A3. That said, the A3 has brought my HD650s to life compared to the PM2 but the tables are reversed with the HD580. As both are 300 ohms impedance it doesn't make sense but as my 580s are reserved for classical music only, especially chamber, the Burson makes them shine. What really stands out is tone and timbre along with good separation/imaging. 

I've blutaked one side of the curved body to the desk so that the volume control is facing me and rotates in a clockwise direction to make it louder - if that makes sense.


----------



## fonkepala

holden4th said:


> Yes, depending on the headphones you're driving. It's powerful and will drive most cans but I'm not sure about the bigger planars. It's got great sound as do all Burson products and while I've recently purchased an Asgard 3/Modi 3+ combo, the Burson is going nowhere. I have a venerable pair of Sennheiser HD 580s and the PM2 just makes them sing better than the A3. That said, the A3 has brought my HD650s to life compared to the PM2 but the tables are reversed with the HD580. As both are 300 ohms impedance it doesn't make sense but as my 580s are reserved for classical music only, especially chamber, the Burson makes them shine. What really stands out is tone and timbre along with good separation/imaging.
> 
> I've blutaked one side of the curved body to the desk so that the volume control is facing me and rotates in a clockwise direction to make it louder - if that makes sense.


Thanks for the input on the PM2. Looks to be what I'm looking for 

Ah, ok. Yup, that makes sense re: the blutac'd Q1. Thx! What's your 'ceiling' of headphones to use with the Q1, btw? I mean, can it drive your 580 or 650 well?


----------



## holden4th

fonkepala said:


> Thanks for the input on the PM2. Looks to be what I'm looking for
> 
> Ah, ok. Yup, that makes sense re: the blutac'd Q1. Thx! What's your 'ceiling' of headphones to use with the Q1, btw? I mean, can it drive your 580 or 650 well?


My Q1 is at work and I've only got my Shure SRH840s to listen to. Very good monitor style cans for the price. I don't think the Q1 has the power to do the 650s justice - not sure about the 580s but the same probably applies.


----------

